# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2011



## Geiras (1 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com* 
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Por aqui estão já 6.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Mar 2011 às 00:12)

olá 

Céu limpo e vento geralmente fraco de norte.

*Valores de ontem*:
Máx: 15.1ºC
Mín: 8.6ºC

*Actual*: 10.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

Céu limpo com 15ºC após uma mínima de *7,1ºC*.

Vento nulo e pressão nos 1028 hPa.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2011 às 14:06)

Boas

Mínima de 7,3ºC

Agora estão 14,9ºc, 35%Hr, 1023,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## zejorge (1 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu limpo e uma temperatura de 15,2º. A mínima registada foi de 1,6º cerca das 07h18. O vento sopra fraco de NNE 2,2 kmh.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

A mínima hoje foi de 2,5ºC.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado e 14,6ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

Não esperava uma temperatura mínima de 3,5ºC
Alguma geada nos carros e jardins.
Soprava um vento gelado que gelava todo o corpo.


----------



## SicoStorm (1 Mar 2011 às 19:52)

Boas !

 As condições continuam boas, muito sol 
 Temperaturas indicadas para Turista ver 

 mas atenção ás Baixas/Pressões 
 a Este  

 próximas 24 horas são de observar  seu movimento 


 actual: *10,4ºc*


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mar 2011 às 20:04)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.8 °C (13:42 UTC)*
*4.8 °C (04:41 UTC)*


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

*16,1ºC*
*7,3ºC*

agora:
10,7ºC
61%Hr
1025,1hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2011 às 21:20)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15.5ºC*
Mínima: *3.2ºC* 

Agora estão 9.6ºC, 58%HR, pressão a 1026hPa e vento nulo...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 11.7ºC, 50%HR, 1026hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9.8ºC
14.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 22:12)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.6ºC

T.Minima: 1.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 22:13)

Geiras disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máxima: *15.5ºC*
> Mínima: *3.2ºC*
> ...



Mudas-te de Nome?


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mudas-te de Nome?



Não, continuo-me a chamar João 

Sim, mudei de nick, pedi ao HotSpot 

____

Sigo já com 7.8ºC e vento nulo... 

EDIT(23:36): 5.7ºC e vento muito fraco/nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2011 às 01:01)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NO, com 10,1 ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Mar 2011 às 07:26)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu limpo,sol e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima do dia: +14.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +2.2 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.

Máx: +14ºC
Mín: +1ºC

Até logo


----------



## SicoStorm (2 Mar 2011 às 08:16)

Sol a brilhar !!!  

 Temperatura veio a valores considerados frescos,
 mas que é normal no Carnaval  

 Março a começar muito bem para já


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2011 às 10:09)

Bom Dia

Que Minima fresca que esteve hoje por cá, 0.4ºC, e com geada.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2011 às 14:16)

Muitos pseudo cumulos por aqui 

13,3ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2011 às 14:23)

Mínima de 6,8 ºC em Moscavide.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (2 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

Boas
De manhã havia alguma geada na vegetação e gelo nalguns carros originado pela mínima de *2.0ºC* 
Máxima de *15.7ºC 
*
Rajada máxima registada: 22km/h

Agora estão 15.2ºC, 1022hPa e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

Aqui a mínima foi de *6,6ºC* e a máxima foi de *16,1ºC*

A rajada máxima foi *30,6km/h*

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 39%Hr, 1021,4hpa e o céu está muito nublado com pequenas abertas


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mar 2011 às 18:55)

Por aqui sigo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.8 °C (15:02 UTC)*
*2.2 °C (07:05 UTC)* (1)

Agora sigo com 8,5ºC

(1) Igual à mínima mensal record para Março desde 2008.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Extremos de hoje:

6,8 ºC / 15,2 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, mais sentido durante o final da tarde.


----------



## SicoStorm (2 Mar 2011 às 21:26)

Actual:*9,4ºc*

 Com mínimas  registadas em varias estações algo frescas, 
 foi o mais a destacar do dia 2 de Março 

 Agora temos em mente o que esperar para os dias que se avizinham ...

 A Baixa/Pressão terá possivelmente sua influencia , mas
 frio julgo também não irá faltar !


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado pelo sol matinal e algum frio, e por um aumento de nebulosidade com o avançar do dia...
De momento, 15ºC, 50%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

8.3ºC
15.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 7,8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Mar 2011 às 00:18)

Sigo actualmente com *9,6ºC*, quanto à máxima não tenho valores exactos, pois é influenciada pelo sensor apanhar Sol, rondou os *16ºC*.

Mínima de *6,6ºC*.


Céu limpo, vento nulo e 1024 hPa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Mar 2011 às 07:41)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu limpo/pouco nublado, sol e vento fraco/moderado.

Máxima do dia: +13.6 (Agradável)
Mínima do dia: +2.4 (Frio)

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.

Máx: +14ºC
Mín: 0ºC

Até logo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2011 às 12:39)

Mínimas baixas, a iniciar o mês, com *6,2ºC* dia 1, *6,9ºC* ontem, e *7,0ºC* hoje.

De momento sigo com 12,6ºC e humidade nos 38%. Vento fraco a moderado.

Pressão nos 1019 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## squidward (3 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

por aqui registei uma mínima de *4.5ºC*

agora estão *15.0ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2011 às 14:40)

Mínima igual à de ontem, com 6,8 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, de momento, com 15,2 ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Mar 2011 às 17:17)

Minima 4.7ºC
Máxima 15.3ºC

Agora 14.2ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (3 Mar 2011 às 19:47)

Jornada:

 min: 6,1ºc
 max:16,1ºc

 actual: 10,2ºc 

 Fresquidão matinal mas Sol, foi um bom dia ! 


 Baixa/Pressão a brincar sobre Península Ibérica ... 

 vamos adivinhar o que se passará em breve


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

Extremos hoje:

Min:*6,7ºC*
Máx:*16,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Agora estão 11,5ºC,63%Hr, 1017,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

Extremos de Hoje:

*15.6 °C (13:21 UTC)*
*3.1 °C (06:50 UTC)*

Mais um dia fresco de Março...


----------



## SicoStorm (3 Mar 2011 às 20:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Extremos de Hoje:
> 
> *15.8 °C (15:02 UTC)*
> *2.2 °C (07:05 UTC)* (1)
> ...





 Valor de 2008 (3 anos) mais um record curioso ...


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

*15.7ºC*
*1.8ºC* 
Actualmente estão 7.8ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

Aqui a mínima ainda foi mais baixa que na madrugada passada


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Boa noite!
Dia de sol e fresco... nada de mais, como a maioria dos dias deste Inverno à portuguesa... murcho, em crise e deprimente... bah...

Sigo com 10.4ºC, 61%HR. 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

7.7ºC
14.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Máxima de 16,1 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte, com rotação para Noroeste, em especial a partir do final da tarde.

Pressão atmosférica estável, como se verifica, estando de momento nos 1017,3 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa noite!
> Dia de sol e fresco... nada de mais, como a maioria dos dias deste Inverno à portuguesa... murcho, em crise e deprimente... bah...
> 
> Sigo com 10.4ºC, 61%HR. 1018hpa.
> ...



Boa noite.

A sua assinatura está actualizada? 

____

Estou já com 6.4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,8ºC

Mín - 8,1ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

Boa noite.

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 15,0ºC

Tmin: 0,8ºC

Neste momento 6,4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2011 às 07:28)

Geiras disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> *A sua assinatura está actualizada?*
> 
> ...



Bom dia!

Não está actualizada, pois não estive em casa nos dias mais quentes de Fevereiro e a WMR200resolveu não guardar os registos no PC...
Por isso espero por dias mais quentes em Março para actualizar...

Por Lisboa, o dia amanhece cinzento e fresco, com cerca de 8ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Mar 2011 às 07:46)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu limpo/pouco nublado, sol e vento fraco.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado, alguma névoa e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +14.2 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +2.4 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros fracos a partir da tarde e vento fraco.

Máx: +13ºC
Mín: +3ºC

Até logo


----------



## SicoStorm (4 Mar 2011 às 08:21)

Bom dia !

 O dia tem inicio com algumas nuvens que se passeiam lentamente , isso
 para já é bom !

 Ora temos uma massa de ar Tropical/Continental a subir a Este (massa de ar tropical contém entre 5 a 10 vezes mais água do que a massa de ar Polar de dimensão semelhante) lógico que irá fazer das suas !  


actual:7,8ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2011 às 08:53)

Em espanhã sim já há festa, agora cá não acredito muito.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2011 às 10:28)

Mínima de 7,2 ºC por Moscavide.

De momento com 9,5 ºC na Cidade Universitária. Um dia com mais nebulosidade.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2011 às 11:31)

Mínima de *2,1ºC* Mínima record para Março nos últimos 4 anos.


----------



## SicoStorm (4 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínima de *2,1ºC* Mínima record para Março nos últimos 4 anos.




 Mais um valor registado para ser analisado ! Bom Trabalho !


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2011 às 13:52)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 5,7ºC das mais frias este ano 

Agora estão 14,5ºC, 38%Hr, 1013,1hpa e vento fraco/nulo o céu esta a ficar aos poucos cada vez mais nublado principalmente a este mas hoje os aguaceiros não são fáceis de chegar ainda ao Litoral, amanha e dias seguintes vai ser muito mais fácil e será mesmo a zona mais privilegiada com também a bela da trovoada presente qualquer dos dias da semana que vem


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2011 às 15:16)

Mínima de *3.3ºC*


----------



## squidward (4 Mar 2011 às 16:09)

mínima fraquinha de *6.4ºC*
Por aqui o Céu está com um "ar de trovoada" muitas nuvens juntamente com neblina e com *16.5ºC*


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2011 às 17:28)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui foi esteve uma noite mais quente e uma tarde mais fria que as dos dias anteriores.

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado e gradualmente se tornou o praticamente encoberto da actualidade.

Tmin: 4,8ºC

Tmax: 13,3ºC

PS: Na serra já se viam cortinas de chuva


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

A humidade relativa de apenas 41 % há instantes transmitia uma sensação cortante e fria, apesar de estarem 13,1 ºC.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

Extremos de hoje:

7,2 ºC / 13,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Vento fraco a moderado de NE, com uma sensação térmica desagradável.


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2011 às 17:48)

*14.9ºc*
*3.3ºc*
__


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2011 às 17:52)

máxima:*15,6ºC*
mínima:*5,7ºC*

rajada máxima: *19km/h*

Agora:
13,9ºC
39%Hr
1012,2hpa
vento fraco
céu limpo


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2011 às 20:54)

Sigo com 6.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (4 Mar 2011 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 7,7C e humidade de 34%


----------



## SicoStorm (4 Mar 2011 às 21:30)

Notas do dia:

 min:7,2ºc
 max:14,1ºc


 Humidade/relativa a baixar sente-se um frio à flor da pele 


 actual: 8,7ºc


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 15.6ºC

T.Minima: 2.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

Na Moita sigo com uns "inesperados" *4,4ºC*


----------



## Geiras (4 Mar 2011 às 22:58)

HotSpot disse:


> Na Moita sigo com uns "inesperados" *4,4ºC*



Estou um pouco desiludido com a temperatura aqui que se encontra nos 6.0ºC, depois de já ter estado nos 5.3ºC...

Humidade relativa de 66%.

EDIT: Continua a subir, 3 minutos depois e 6.3ºC.
EDIT2 (23:10) Continua a subir bastante, 7.1ºC e humidade também a subir para os 72%. Será alguma massa de ar quente e húmido ?


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Mar 2011 às 23:44)

8.8ºC aqui por Almada. Bem mais fresco que o que esperava, mas o dia esteve todo assim, fresquinho.

Máxima de 13.7ºC mínima de 7.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

Aqui 8,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,8ºC

Mín - 6,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 00:20)

Que gelo 

3,8ºC agora e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 00:27)

A temperatura continua a subir a pique e estão já 9.2ºC 

O vento também está a intensificar nos últimos minutos estando fraco a moderado com rajadas de ENE. (22km/h) de máxima até agora.


----------



## NfrG (5 Mar 2011 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 6,3ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 08:42)

Boas !

 Território Nacional com alguma precipitação a Sul  

 Deslocação Sul/Norte

 Nada de mais ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 09:08)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu nublado com períodos de muito nublado, algum sol e vento fraco/moderado.
Terminei o dia com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Máxima do dia: +13.9 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +5.2 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento moderado.

Máx: +13ºC
Mín: +6ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 09:13)

Seguimento Especial Carnaval (várias vezes ao dia):

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: +8.4 (Frio) 
Windchill actual: +7ºC (Frio)


----------



## shli30396 (5 Mar 2011 às 09:33)

Parece que se aproxima alguma actividade eléctrica da zona de Lisboa. Vejamos se chega a terra. Parece-me que vai entrar mais a norte.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 09:48)

A Sul "actividade" eléctrica é que não tem faltado 

 Com inicio 3 da matina até ao momento isso não

 tem faltado !


----------



## meko60 (5 Mar 2011 às 10:05)

Bom dia a todos.
Hoje ás 08:00 o termómetro da PTSB,nas Praias do Sado marcava 9ºC,mas a sensação de frio era superior devido ao vento que se fazia sentir.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 10:31)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 7,7ºC

Agora céu encoberto 11,4ºC com chill de 8ºC, 72%Hr, 1013,3hpa e vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 45km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 11:03)

Nova rajada máxima 51km/h o vento esta de SE

temperatura de 11,9ºc com chill de 9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

Bom dia !    

Mínima de *3,4ºC* e vento que esteve com algumas rajadas, 33,1km.

Agora 13,0ºC e vento moderado com rajadas, estando a rondar os 30km/h.

Veremos o que o dia nos reserva


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia!

Sigo a partir da Aroeira.

Por agora sigo com 13.3ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

Olá

Antes do amanhecer surgiram alguns chuviscos e uma sensação de frio algo desagradável, desde aí o céu tem-se mantido com muita nebulosidade mas sem chuva e com algumas abertas. 
Vento geralmente fraco a deslocar-se de SSE.
Temperatura a rondar os *13ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde

Registei uma mínima alta para o esperado, 6.3ºC.

Agora estão 14.8ºC, vento fraco a moderado (rajada máxima de 32km/h) e pressão a 1013hPa com tendência em descer.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 13:33)

Sigo novamente com céu muito nublado sem novidades e vento moderado um pouco desagradável*.

Temperatura actual: +12.1 (*Frio)


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2011 às 13:54)

Os formações nebulosas começam a variar na forma e nos tons cinzentos acastelando-se sob o tipo Congestus.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

joseoliveira disse:


> Os formações nebulosas começam a variar na forma e nos tons cinzentos acastelando-se sob o tipo Congestus.



Congestus esses que se poderão transformar em Cb's certo?


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

Geiras disse:


> Congestus esses que se poderão transformar em Cb's certo?



Em condições de suficiente instabilidade 

-------

15,0ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 14:30)

Algumas nuvens pairando mas são condições 

 que até poderemos considerar bastante estáveis ! 

 Nada de tormentas 

 Continua fresco por cá ...


 actual: *11,5ºc*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 14:31)

Negro a norte e praticamente limpo a sul, isto tá favorável pras zonas montanhosas.

14,1ºC vento de sul/sudeste.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 15:09)

Neste momento algumas descargas eléctricas a Sul.

Sigam as DEA's em tempo real em http://tempoemcorroios.com/.

Céu com períodos de muito nublado por aqui. Vento moderado.


----------



## meko60 (5 Mar 2011 às 15:13)

Boas!
Aqui pelas Praias do Sado o Sol brilha e a temperatura é mais amena.Mas para Sul,zona de Grândola,Alcácer,deve estar a chover e talvez alguma actividade eléctrica.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 15:16)

Esta baixa/Pressão a W se tende em ficar por cá 

 e deslocar-se ligeiramente a sul vamos ter algo de forte 

 ...mas com Pressão de estável de de 1012/13 hPa nada acontecerá 


  olhamos ao vento que tende em diminuir , tudo calmo  ... 


 actual: *12,6ºc*


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

Tenho células activas a sul e este se Setúbal com sorte a de sul passará aqui muito perto


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 15:32)

Já se ouve a trovoada ao longe


----------



## cactus (5 Mar 2011 às 15:35)

Ceu mais carregado agora, e trovoada, será k chove ?


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

Por aqui céu negro e 15,4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 15:39)

miguel disse:


> Já se ouve a trovoada ao longe



Esta passa aí de raspão, Miguel.  Mas vê-se bem daqui essa célula.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 15:47)

Por aqui o cenário é este:


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 15:52)

Está a passar ao lado deixei de ouvir trovoada mas dá para ver que chuva tem muita


----------



## Teles (5 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

Boas, por aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado,o céu esta assim aqui:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 16:07)

Boas fotos

Por aqui sigo com céu nublado, boas abertas e vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: +13.2 (Agradável)


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 16:33)

Esta a cair bolas de granizo


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 16:42)

Depois do granizo, 0,5mm acumulados e 11,6ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

ALGUMA ACÇÃO ... BOA


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Nas próximas horas haverá bastante animação para estes lados, assim o espero.

Dados temporariamente indisponíveis, estação com problemas -.-'


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

Cai agora um aguaceiro moderado que, do nada, se "formou" por cima de mim.  Nada de trovoada.


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

17h18

aguaceiro súbito de granizo na zona de pinheiro de loures.

I love it


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 17:29)

Sigo com céu muito nublado com aspecto escuro e um aguaceiro a cair de momento, vento moderado desagradável.

Temperatura actual: +12.5 (Frio)


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 17:30)

Final de tarde interessante com algumas formações !


 actual: *12,2ºc*


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

c.bernardino disse:


> 17h18
> 
> aguaceiro súbito de granizo na zona de pinheiro de loures.



Aqui um pouco mais acima, até agora não passa de ameaços, pingos grossos mas dispersos e muito esporádicos.
Não sei se já ouvi algum trovão ainda que há distância, não garanto, no entanto parece prometer qualquer coisa!

A minha estação parece que já deu o que tinha a dar, no entanto o meu termómetro marca *12ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Penso que já poderei dizer isto, se estiver mal, claro corrigam-me 

*Agravamento para as próximas horas na Margem sul. Nas próximas horas a margem sul será bombardada por células que teem chuva e trovoada.

Situação a acompanhar.*


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

A minha estação parece que já deu o que tinha a dar, no entanto o meu termómetro marca *12ºC*.[/QUOTE]


 As estações estão a passar um mau bocado ...


----------



## dASk (5 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

*a mim também me parece que vai ser a ver da Margem Sul! Já vejo as nossas meninas a voar para aqui por cima da arrábida! *


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

Parece ser forte , se possível descrevam a situação !


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Mar 2011 às 17:46)

SicoStorm disse:


> As estações estão a passar um mau bocado ...



É isso, durou quase 2 anos..., paciência! 
O sat mostra uma suposta célula a passar paralelamente à costa alentejana em direcção à península de Setúbal. Veremos o que dará...
Por aqui os Nimbustratus alteraram um pouco a sua forma, penso que há pouco apresentavam-se mais prometedores!
Vento em geral fraco de SE e sem chuva.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 17:56)

Trovoada ao longe!! 

Começa a pingar.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

Boas...
Para Sul a coisa está a prometer, a ver se chega aqui qualquer coisa...
Até ver, apenas um aguaceiro fraco...
13.7ºC, 56%HR.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

Continuo a ouvir trovoes ao longe e mesmo assim fazem estremecer ligeiramente os vidros.

Aguaceiro que rendeu para já 0.5mm.


----------



## pmtoliveira (5 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Bela tarde em Cascais. Bastantes relâmpagos já há cerca de uma hora. A luz entretanto já foi abaixo e agora troveja, chove bem e cai granizo.


----------



## NfrG (5 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

Boa tarde

Por volta das 17:20 ouço o primeiro trovão (ainda que ao longe de onde me situava) e apenas passados 10min eis que começa a chover com muita intensidade e com granizo à mistura.

Por agora céu muito nublado e de vez em quando ouve-se um trovão, ao longe.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 18:38)

Eis que oiço um trovão bem forte e perto.

12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (5 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

Geiras disse:


> Eis que oiço um trovão bem forte e perto.
> 
> 12.6ºC e vento fraco.




A mesma coisa por aqui. Aliás, é este o aspecto a sul de Almada neste preciso momento. 









EDIT: vários relâmpagos a oeste de Sesimbra e eis que começa a chover com intensidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 18:41)

Nada confirmo, mas pareceu-me ouvir um trovão


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

O melhor que há para "acordar" após uma semana muito cansativa.. 

Já vi um relâmpago, mas nada de chuva nem vento, o céu está a encobrir, é aguardar para o espectáculo.

Sigo com 1016 hPa e 12,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 18:46)

LINDO 

Acabei de ver um relãmpago !


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

Microburst disse:


> A mesma coisa por aqui. Aliás, é este o aspecto a sul de Almada neste preciso momento.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: vários relâmpagos a oeste de Sesimbra e eis que começa a chover com intensidade.



De resto tem sido assim a tarde inteira, a intensidade das formações é mais forte na região sul.

Há pouco 12.1ºC, 1013.8 h Pa, 7 km/h ESE


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Por Monsanto a vista era esta pelas 16h.





Neste momento, 1,0 mm e nada de trovoada.

Vento fraco de E/SE.


----------



## Microburst (5 Mar 2011 às 19:07)

PedroAfonso disse:


> De resto tem sido assim a tarde inteira, a intensidade das formações é mais forte na região sul.
> 
> Há pouco 12.1ºC, 1013.8 h Pa, 7 km/h ESE



É verdade, Pedro. 

Neste momento chove com intensidade, mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Por aqui continua a chover fraco a moderado acompanhado de algumas rajadas de vento.

Deixei de ouvir trovoada mas penso que ainda deverá chegar...

11.9ºC e 2mm acumulados.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

Estive até agora a ver a trovoada, que desde as 6 da tarde começou.

Fotografei um relâmpago menos tímido que os outros  mas ainda tive oportunidade de ver pelo menos uma dezena deles. 

Outra das coisas a que assisti e me deixou completamente boquiaberto, e que fiquei com muita pena pois não consegui fotografar: ao pôr do sol, estava a base de uma célula por cima do mesmo, mas de uma maneira em que se via metade do sol e a outra metade estava tapada pela base da célula. Nessa altura, dois relâmpagos lindíssimos, com tom azulado, mesmo à frente do por do sol...  Fiquei sem palavras mesmo...

Voltei temporariamente a casa, e digo temporariamente porque já lá vem mais...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

Bela Tarde hoje que esteve no couço, e logo eu que não estive cá, segundo o meu irmão foi uma tarde repleta de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados por uma trovoada por volta da 16horas, em Coruche 8 onde passi o dia todo nos Bombeiros), não houve praticamente nada, apenas uns aguaceiros fracos que cairam, o total acumulado no Couço até agora vai em 10.6mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 19:56)

Aqui em Setúbal chove e acumulei até agora 2,0mm


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Estou a ver clarões ao longe mas cada vez estão mais visíveis e por isso perto.

Chuvisca, estou com 11ºC, o vento é nulo e 2.7mm para já.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 20:07)

Continua a chover moderado e já vou com 3,6mm a temperatura é de 10,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Começou agora a chover bem.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

Até agora e desde há 5 horas e 15 mins para cá: 2711 descargas eléctricas registadas pelo detector. A maioria delas excessivamente concentradas.

Acabou o aguaceiro, e tenho neste momento 2,3 mm acumulados o que fazem o total do dia. A temperatura caiu para os actuais 10,9ºC e o vento é fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 20:22)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento que faz o acumulado de hoje subir para os 3.2mm.

Estão 10.9ºC, 82%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 20:26)

Muita chuva por aqui cai sempre de forma moderada a forte a mais de meia hora e já vou com 6,2mm

10,4ºC


----------



## meteo (5 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

Grande chuvada,acompanhada com trovoada e granizo apanhei em Oeiras das 18:00 às 19:00.
Um dos trovões veio imediatamente depois ao relâmpago.
No entanto a estação MeteoOeiras regista apenas 4 mm nessa hora de precipitação...
A granizada ainda durou 5 min e deixou o campo de futebol branco.
Belo fim de tarde!


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 20:51)

Parou agora de chover! o acumulado vai em 7,8mm

10,7ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 20:55)

De momento,já só céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual:+10.1 (Agradável)


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Aqui a precipitação vai nos 3,2 mm.

10,1ºC vento fraco de leste.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2011 às 21:03)

Por aqui apenas chuva moderada, duvido que ainda venha algo para aqui, já está a morrer tudo.

Pressão a subir, estando nos 1019 hPa.

11,6ºC.


EDIT: Relâmpago agora mesmo.


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui apenas chuva moderada, duvido que ainda venha algo para aqui, já está a morrer tudo.
> 
> Pressão a subir, estando nos 1019 hPa.
> 
> 11,6ºC.



Umas a morrer e outras a nascer.. 

1019hPa ??


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2011 às 21:07)

Por aqui nada de nada, tantos relatos de "animação" e aqui nem uma gota caiu

Aqui fica uma foto das células sobre Lisboa/Cascais as 18:30


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Mar 2011 às 21:10)

Geiras disse:


> Umas a subir e outras a nascer..
> 
> 1019hPa ??



Tenho andado tão afastado do fórum e da estação, que nem reparei que tenho a pressão mal calibrada, agora é que fui ver e realmente é impossível estar nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 21:16)

Bela carga de agua vinda de Sul e pronta a ser largada ...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

4,5mm acumulados e chove bem ainda.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 21:20)

SicoStorm disse:


> Bela carga de agua vinda de Sul e pronta a ser largada ...



 Referia-me à zona de Tavira Algarve !


----------



## HotSpot (5 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

Por cá só caiu o primeiro pingo por volta das 20H.

Teve 1 hora a chover sem parar o que rendeu até agora 5,8mm.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Boa noite.

Aqui no extremo nordeste do "Litoral Centro" pouco ou nada se passou.

Apenas uns períodos de chuva fraca que acumularam 0,5mm (nunca pensei que tivesse sido em quantidade para a estação registar).

Tmax: 13,6ºC

Tmin: 7,4ºC

Depois de um passeio pelo Trevim, neve nem vê-la.


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

caiem uns pingos agora, mas não vale a pena...passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

Máxima de 16,0 ºC.

Chove fraco desde as 19:30h, mas ainda só estão acumulados 2,8 mm.


----------



## cactus (5 Mar 2011 às 21:56)

Aqui chove sem parar á mais de hora e meia


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 21:57)

Continua a chover e vou com 8,4mm acumulados desde por volta das 20h até agora

10,6ºC, 91%Hr, 1015,0hpa e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

miguel disse:


> 10,6ºC, 91%Hr, 1015,0hpa e vento fraco/nulo



Em comparação, 10,6 ºC, 88 %, 1015,7 hPa.

A precipitação fez uma pausa desde há minutos por aqui.


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Vejam o detector de descargas eléctricas no Tempoemcorroios, agora com mais uma novidade, uma opção que apresenta os dados do detector muito semelhantes aos que são apresentados nos detectores dos EUA. 

http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (Separador Descargas Eléctricas, na Homepage do site).

A zona Sul está bastante activa.


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Aqui pela Serra da Arrábida, ainda há bocado, vi relâmpagos ( alguns foram perto do alto da Serra, no Formosinho),  ouvi trovoadas, choveu e em algumas zonas mais desabrigadas  estava um vento moderado.

PS: Vários animais estão a sair dos seus esconderijos com a chegada da chuva.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Mar 2011 às 22:29)

Ultimo post de hoje:

Termino o dia com céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +9.5 (Frio) 

Amanhã,resumo de hoje, previsão de amanhã e continuação do seguimento especial.


----------



## SicoStorm (5 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Lightning disse:


> Vejam o detector de descargas eléctricas no Tempoemcorroios, agora com mais uma novidade, uma opção que apresenta os dados do detector muito semelhantes aos que são apresentados nos detectores dos EUA.
> 
> http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (Separador Descargas Eléctricas, na Homepage do site).
> 
> A zona Sul está bastante activa.




 A Sul a situação está complicada !


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 22:51)

Chove novamente com 9,6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

5mm acumulados e continua a chover.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 23:07)

Aqui continua a chover mas agora mais fraco e sigo com 10,0mm acumulados desde as 20h

temperatura máxima 16,6ºC e mínima de 7,7ºC

Rajada máxima 51km/h

rain rate máximo 19,4mm/h (20:19)


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Agora não chove e tenho 6.0mm acumulados.

Sigo com 10.1ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2011 às 23:37)

Continua a chuva a mais de 3 horas seguidas vou com 10,8mm acumulados neste período mas vai terminar por aqui já nos próximos minutos...  

temperatura nos 10,1ºC e pressão de 1014,8hpa


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

Temperatura a subir, 10.3ºC actuais.

Humidade relativa nos 88%, pressão a 1015hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,7ºC

Mín - 6,4ºC

Precipitação - 3,8 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2mm acumulados, alguma trovoada.

Mínima de 3,4ºC e máxima de  15,8ºC.

--------------

Agora 9,3ºC.


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2011 às 00:57)

Boas, temperatura actual de 9,1ºC, algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 09:17)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu nublado/muito nublado tornando-se gradualmente limpo a partir do final da tarde, aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e vento moderado.

Precipitação acumulada: 1mm

Máxima do dia: +13.3 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +6.4 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento fraco.

Máx: +16ºC
Mín: +8ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 09:20)

E sigo com céu pouco nublado, sol e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +11.8 (Agradável)


----------



## NfrG (6 Mar 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu encoberto e 9ºC.



Belas fotos Teles, principalmente a 2ª foto, muito bonita.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

Bom dia !!

Mínima de 6,9ºC e agora vou com 12,8ºC. Durante a noite deve ter chovido alguma coisa, pois tenho um acumulado de 0,5mm.

Vento fraco, calmaria antes do temporal.. 

Vamos para um dia de muita instabilidade.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia!

Aqui a madrugada como esperado foi calminha acumulei ainda assim 0,2mm 

mínima de 8,9ºC

Agora céu nublado 14,2ºC, 76%hr, 1015,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2011 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

Hoje um dia mais quente que os anteriores, com céu pouco nublado e 15,4ºC actuais.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

14,0ºC neste momento e céu parcialmente encoberto.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 11:35)

Sigo com céu nublado, algum sol e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +15.0 (Agradável)


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 11:51)

16,0ºC e algum sol.

Céu practicamente encoberto.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 11:55)

Aqui agora está sol as nuvens na maioria são nuvens altas a haver alguma instabilidade por aqui penso que só do meio da tarde em diante 

temperatura de 15,2ºC, 71%Hr, 1014,9hpa e vento fraco rajada máxima até agora de 29km/h (11:49)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2011 às 12:00)

Mínima de 9,8 ºC.

Sem precipitação acumulada desde as 0h.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 12:07)

olá 

Temperaturas mais amenas ao nascer do dia e de céu muito nublado que abriu espaço a um início de tarde mais soalheiro.
Nuvens altas e médias, acastelamentos a Este, vento fraco de SSE.

Termómetro a marcar *13ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Temperatura nos 16,2ºC, o que é bom para as pipocas rebentarem. Veremos quem jogou hoje na lotaria e a quem sai o Jackpot. 

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 12:26)

Lightning disse:


> Temperatura nos 16,2ºC, o que é bom para as pipocas rebentarem. Veremos quem jogou hoje na lotaria e a quem sai o Jackpot.
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco ou nulo.



Eu joguei 

16,6ºC e algum sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Dia surpreendente de sol e vento fraco do quadrante Leste.

De momento com 16,4 ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 13:04)

Aqui as nuvens altas deram lugar a cúmulos cada vez mais e maiores!! o tempo está a ajudar ao desenvolvimento rápido estão 17,1ºC e 60%Hr o vento é fraco


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

Boa tarde.

Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus no céu, com 14,8ºC de temperatura.

A temperatura mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos *8,9ºC*, ao contrário da de ontem, que desceu aos *6,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 73% e pressão a 1013 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 13:12)

A temperatura subiu um pouco mais estando agora nos quase *16ºC*.
Cirrus fibratus, Cumulus fractus e alguns congestus compõem o cenário de inícios de uma tarde com alguma folia...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 13:26)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, algumas abertas e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +15.9 (Agradável)


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

17,4ºc, uma temperatura óptima para a trovoada. As condições estão todas cá .

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 13:36)

miguel disse:


> Aqui as nuvens altas deram lugar a cúmulos cada vez mais e maiores!! o tempo está a ajudar ao desenvolvimento rápido estão 17,1ºC e 60%Hr o vento é fraco



O mesmo por aqui 

Mínima altinha para o que esperava, 9.3ºC.

Agora estão 17.3ºC e vento em geral fraco.
Este dia faz-me lembrar aquelas tardes de verão no interior..tudo calmo e para o meio da tarde...


----------



## PedroAfonso (6 Mar 2011 às 14:56)

em Setúbal tal como Almada estão neste momento 17 graus. o céu por aqui esta cada vez maus nublado por cumulos quê se desenvolvem a bom ritmo. vamos ver até ao final dá tarde o quê nos reserva para a região dá margem sul.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

A máxima até agora foi de 18.0ºC

Agora estou com 17.2ºC.


----------



## dASk (6 Mar 2011 às 15:11)

parece um cenário de todo idêntico ao de ontem, formações a nascerem no litoral alentejano e a subir a costa em direcção a Norte, a ver vamos se hoje somos contemplados com alguma coisa!!


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Mar 2011 às 16:08)

Boas

Neste momento, 17.5ºC  e 55%HR


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2011 às 16:34)

Eram hoje umas 3.30 da manhã e com um céu já mais limpo e super estrelado, em redor, a Serra da Arrábida continuava a reter nebulosidade nas zonas mais altas ( formando um capacete) e produzia bastante clarões com os seus relâmpagos. 
Foi um espectáculo ver tudo isto!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 16:41)

belem disse:


> Eram hoje umas 3.30 da manhã e com um céu já mais limpo e super estrelado, em redor, a Serra da Arrábida continuava a reter nebulosidade nas zonas mais altas ( formando um capacete) e produzia bastante clarões com os seus relâmpagos.
> Foi um espectáculo ver tudo isto!



Na Arrábida não fez trovoada nenhuma! se fez foi no mar longe e devia ser isso que vias!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 16:43)

Aqui céu nublado e 15,1ºC.

Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## fsl (6 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

*Em Oeiras, tarde amena com SOL primaveril. A TEMP max atingiu 17.2ºs:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-03-11  16:39) 
Temperatura:  15.9°C  
Humidade: 68%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 10.0°C  
Vento: 16.1 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 1013.8 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 1.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 5.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  151.8mm 
Wind chill:  15.5°C  
Indíce THW:   15.1°C  
Indíce Calor:  15.5°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  9.5°C às   4:21  17.2°C às 14:58 
Humidade:  64%  às  15:23  93%  às   3:48 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.3°C às   2:25  12.2°C às  11:32 
Pressão:  1013.7hPa  às  15:04  1015.9hPa  às  10:08 
Precipitação mais intensa:   2.0mm/hr  às   8:43 
Maior Rajada Vento:   24.1 km/hr  às  12:49 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  8.3°C às   3:07  
Maior Indíce Calor   16.7°C às  14:31 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

Fui ao eu terraço, céu negro para os lados de setúbal.

Aqui céu encoberto e também escuro.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 17:25)

andres disse:


> Fui ao eu terraço, céu negro para os lados de setúbal.
> 
> Aqui céu encoberto e também escuro.



é o que vem a SE já vejo os cordoes de chuva! mais uma meia hora e está aqui a chover


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

miguel disse:


> é o que vem a SE já vejo os cordoes de chuva! mais uma meia hora e está aqui a chover



Será que também chega cá ?

Está muito incerto.. 

Céu negro.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 17:29)

andres disse:


> Será que também chega cá ?
> 
> Está muito incerto..
> 
> Céu negro.



Chega mas mais tarde!

temperatura de 15,2ºC esta tarde caiu um pequeno aguaceiro rendeu 0,4mm que faz um total até agora de 0,6mm


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:30)

Céu mesmo muito negro para Setúbal, atraz de Palmela até mete medo 

16,6ºC e algo abafado.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 17:34)

Aqui já chove!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

No meio de tanto negro, vejo um mini arco-iris.

Miguel vai-nos mantendo informados


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

miguel disse:


> Na Arrábida não fez trovoada nenhuma! se fez foi no mar longe e devia ser isso que vias!



Eu falei em relâmpagos.
Estou neste momento na vertente norte e era essa a impressão que me dava.
Estiveste também aqui na zona, foi?


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 17:41)

Sigo com 16.2ºC.

A mim parece-me que vem lá boa coisa, vento as imagens de satélite está-se a formar uma frente convectiva no mar. Será?


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

Magnifico 

Céu acastanhado para os lados de Setubal e uma enorme cortina de chuva.

Para Este vejo um lindo Cumulunimbu.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 17:55)

Vi um arco íris lindo como a muito não via lindo mesmo!! chuva é que tem caído pouca ate agora!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 17:56)

Ah agora chove bem!  

14,9ºC e 0,8mm


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

Deve estar a cair bem para Palmela, deixou-se de ver e o céu aqui por cima é castanho.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 18:00)

Final de tarde com céu nublado mas com boas abertas e vento em geral fraco em deslocação de sul.

Termómetro a marcar os *16ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Gigante cortina de chuva para os lados da Moita e Palmela, aqui o céu continua castanho.


----------



## dASk (6 Mar 2011 às 18:10)

por aqui ainda nao chegou nada.. mas deve estar para breve :P


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

Já chuvisca, e para Palmela, volto a dizer, está mesmo muito negro


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 18:14)

Fotos da tarde de *ontem!!* trovoada ao inicio!


----------



## Microburst (6 Mar 2011 às 18:20)

Grandes fotos. 

Vi mesmo agora o que me pareceu ser um raio cair para lá da cortina de água que está a tapar o castelo de Palmela. Alguém confirma?


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 18:25)

Fotos desta tarde arco íris


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

Exelentes fotos 

Agora céu negro e calmaria total


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 18:27)

Aqui em Setúbal não vi nem ouvi nada de trovoada ainda! continua a chover e tenho acumulado 2,2mm até agora! temperatura de 13,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 18:34)

Grandes fotos de ontem Miguel , cenário por aqui um pouco à semelhança disso mas praticamente sem chuva até ao cair da noite.

Por agora jogos de luz reflectida nas nuvens ao pôr-do-sol, bem interessantes.
Temperatura nos *14ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

Isto hoje têm sido um pouco desinteressante, somente 2.2mm e foi de madrugada..


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

Chove bem por aqui ainda e sigo já com 3,2mm  13,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Máxima de *18.0ºC*

Agora estão 14.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dia desinteressante... nada de chuva.


----------



## dASk (6 Mar 2011 às 19:15)

foi bom para o carnaval de Sesimbra não estar a chover para esses lados :P aqui está a chover bem agora, ja vou com 1,4mm acumulados!


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 19:20)

Vou com 3,8mm acumulados até agora e a espera do ultimo aguaceiro do dia em principio!! já não tarda muito para começar a cair  

12,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Chove fraco com 13,1ºC.

Imagens de ontem e de hoje:


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 19:51)

Volta a chover 4,0mm e 12,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

4,8mm acumulados, muita chuva que caiu agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 20:06)

Chove intensamente, 5mm.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 20:20)

A tal frente convectiva que referi há pouco está a compor-se 

Temperatura estabilizada há já algum tempo nos 14.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 20:24)

Geiras disse:


> A tal frente convectiva que referi há pouco está a compor-se



Linha de instabilidade, frente convectiva não existe


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 20:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Linha de instabilidade, frente convectiva não existe



Peço desculpa


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 20:29)

5,5mm acumulados.

Ainda chove.


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2011 às 20:32)

O céu hoje:
Na primeira foto uma nuvem tapava o céu todo deixando assim uma cor uniforme.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

Bem, alguém arrisca numa previsão detalhada para a próxima madrugada e dia de amanha?

Vendo as imagens de satélite aproxima-se uma Frente instável em que na frente dela nascem células...Mas segundo os modelos esta Frente irá emagrecer e dissipar-se...

Previsões ??

Sigo com 12.3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

Geiras disse:


> Vendo as imagens de satélite aproxima-se uma Frente instável em que na frente dela nascem células...Mas segundo os modelos esta Frente irá emagrecer e dissipar-se...



Outra vez ? É uma linha de instabilidade, não frente, as frentes são choques entre massas de ar diferentes 

Quando tiveres em dúvida vê estas cartas, as linhas pretas ao pé de Portugal, são linhas de instabilidade.





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsfaxbra.html


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Geiras disse:


> Bem, alguém arrisca numa previsão detalhada para a próxima madrugada e dia de amanha?
> 
> Vendo as imagens de satélite aproxima-se uma Frente instável em que na frente dela nascem células...Mas segundo os modelos esta Frente irá emagrecer e dissipar-se...
> 
> ...



Essa "frente" que não é frente vai afectar a costa a partir de amanha a tarde e vai se prolongar a instabilidade em todo o sul durante a noite também...


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Outra vez ? É uma linha de instabilidade, não frente, as frentes são choques entre massas de ar diferentes
> 
> Quando tiveres em dúvida vê estas cartas, as linhas pretas ao pé de Portugal, são linhas de instabilidade.



O mesmo erro 2 vezes... eu devia ser banido 

Obrigado Mário


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2011 às 22:03)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.2ºC

T.Minima: 7.9ºC

Prec: 2.2mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 22:05)

Obrigado Miguel 

Sigo com 11.8ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 22:06)

10,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.0ºC*
Mínima: *9.3ºC*

Precipitação 0.0mm 

Agora estão 11.3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2011 às 22:38)

Extremos hoje;

Mínima:*8,9ºC*
Máxima:*17,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Precipitação total:*4,4mm* rain rate máximo:*14,2mm/h (17:58)*

Agora estão 11,2ºC, 93%Hr, 1015,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (6 Mar 2011 às 23:23)

O resumo do dia de hoje é este:

Céu nublado/muito nublado,abertas com sol especialmente à tarde e vento fraco.
Termino o dia com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.

Máxima do dia: +17.0 (Agradável) 
Mínima do dia: +9.5 (Frio) 

Temperatura actual: +12.8 (Agradável) 

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

Períodos de céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento fraco.

Máx: +17ºC
Mín: +9ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

10,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

A temperatura começou a subir, 10.8ºC actuais.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 8,9ºC

Precipitação - 0,4 mm


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 02:24)

A única célula interessante neste momento tem evoluido bem e encontra-se no litoral ALentejano..Parece aproximar-se de Setubal


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2011 às 08:31)

olá 

O *iMap* neste momento mostra esta animação que parece interessante!







Manhã com algum sol, céu em geral pouco nublado composto por Altocumulus floccus e ainda há pouco Cumulus mediocris; cheira a instabilidade! 
Vento em geral fraco vindo de Este.

Termómetro a marcar uns ainda frescos *10ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Mar 2011 às 09:30)

Sigo com céu nublado,algum sol e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: +12.3 (Agradável)


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia !!

E que bela maneira de acordar 

Vou ao sat e ao Imap e deparo-me com um possivel temporal para a tarde..
Tem imensas descargas e parece estar a evoluir. Espectáculo. Lá vai a margem sul novamente ser "atacada".

Mínima de 7,4ºC e agora com 13,4ºC. Vento fraco.

Acumulados 0,5mm não sei do que.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 09:53)

andres disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> E que bela maneira de acordar
> 
> ...



Tenho as minhas duvidas.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mar 2011 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Sigo com 11.5ºC e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 10:13)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Tenho as minhas duvidas.



Todos temos, mas em principio é o que vai acontecer .
Ouviremos a opinião de outros.

--------------

14,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2011 às 10:29)

Mínima de 10,0 ºC.

Incrivelmente sem ter acumulado qualquer valor de precipitação, o céu apresenta bastantes abertas apesar dos imensos cumulus.

De momento com 13,6 ºC e 78 % de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2011 às 10:30)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de céu pouco nublado e temperatura agradável, apesar do vento moderado de Sul.

15,2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

16,6ºC e céu a encobrir-se.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2011 às 11:57)

Céu a apresentar maior nebulosidade, essencialmente alta por Cirrostratus fibratus, vento fraco de Este e temperatura nos *14ºC*.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, bastante sol e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +17.1 (Agradável)


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Detector ligado e a enviar dados de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em tempo real. Consultem e sigam a situação em http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (logo na Homepage).

E não deitem foguetes antes da festa. É o que eu vou fazer, pois toda esta massa nebulosa não me agrada lá muito... Preferia mais que fossem células independentes como as de ontem ao final da tarde perto de Setúbal...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

Lightning disse:


> Detector ligado e a enviar dados de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em tempo real. Consultem e sigam a situação em http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (logo na Homepage).
> 
> E não deitem foguetes antes da festa. É o que eu vou fazer, pois toda esta massa nebulosa não me agrada lá muito... Preferia mais que fossem células independentes como as de ontem ao final da tarde perto de Setúbal...



Não te agrada porquê?


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

Porque o mais certo é dar resto "0" 

17ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 13:21)

Bem, depois de mais uma mínima alta para o que eu esperava, 10.7ºC e já vou com o segundo dia deste evento sem nada ter acumulado, para já 

Neste momento estão 17.7ºC, vento fraco a moderado e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Lightning disse:


> Detector ligado e a enviar dados de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas em tempo real. Consultem e sigam a situação em http://tempoemcorroios.com/ (logo na Homepage).
> 
> E não deitem foguetes antes da festa. É o que eu vou fazer, pois toda esta massa nebulosa não me agrada lá muito... Preferia mais que fossem células independentes como as de ontem ao final da tarde perto de Setúbal...



As células independentes como as de ontem ao final da tarde perto de Setúbal deram me cá uma animação...(Ironia)

Espero por estas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

Eu olhando a imagem em satélite não vejo nada de especial, a não ser aquela linha de instabilidade que teima em ficar ao pé da costa.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 13:48)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não te agrada porquê?



Esta massa nebulosa ainda não está muito organizada, mesmo que tenha tempo de fazer isso até ao final da tarde não sei não, nela está uma mistura de nuvens altas e médias (se não baixas também), pelo que *penso (é a minha opinião)* que a atmosfera está mais "confusa" do que se fosse apenas comparando com uma célula isolada. 



Geiras disse:


> As células independentes como as de ontem ao final da tarde perto de Setúbal deram me cá uma animação...(Ironia)
> 
> Espero por estas



Apesar desta minha opinião, o detector há bocado acusou-me "Severe Thunderstorm Warning" algures no meio dessa massa nebulosa. Está repleta de descargas eléctricas, sobretudo junto à costa Portuguesa, o pico até agora foi de 33 por minuto às 13:40h. Mesmo assim mantenho-me de pé atrás e prefiro esperar sem muitas expectativas...



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Eu olhando a imagem em satélite não vejo nada de especial, a não ser aquela linha de instabilidade que teima em ficar ao pé da costa.



Fizeste mais ou menos um resumo do que eu queria dizer.


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2011 às 13:49)

por aqui este evento ja deixou 9,4mm :P eu na minha opinião esta linha vai dar alguma coisa. mas ta a demorar a entrar em terra a ver vamos se não se desvanece muito se não é "flop"


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 13:53)

dASk disse:


> por aqui este evento ja deixou 9,4mm :P eu na minha opinião esta linha vai dar alguma coisa. mas ta a demorar a entrar em terra a ver vamos se não se desvanece muito se não é "flop"



É essa também a minha opinião 

----------

18,4ºC, com máxima de 18,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

Já o tinha dito ontem essa linha de instabilidade entra durante a tarde mais para o final da tarde e durante toda a noite vai se manter a instabilidade ao contrario dos últimos dias que de noite não havia nada... é ter paciência e aguardar e não dizer que não vai vir nada com uma certeza que me irrita 

aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 9,9ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

miguel disse:


> é ter paciência e aguardar e não dizer que não vai vir nada com uma certeza que me irrita



É isso Miguel, é por isso que me mantenho de pé atrás até ao fim. 

Por Corroios neste momento tempo abafado com 18,0ºC e vento fraco ou nulo. Esqueci-me de referir só um pormenor, este evento (toda a gente tem estado a referir) rendeu até agora 6,3 mm (se não estou em erro).


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 14:02)

Lightning disse:


> Por Corroios neste momento tempo abafado com 18,0ºC e vento fraco ou nulo. Esqueci-me de referir só um pormenor, este evento (toda a gente tem estado a referir) rendeu até agora 6,3 mm (se não estou em erro).



Por aqui acumulei apenas 6.0mm no dia 5 deste mês.
Neste momento estão 17.8ºC (máxima até agora) aqui pela Quinta do Conde, o vento é em geral fraco e a humidade relativa é baixa, estando nos 49%.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 14:05)

Sinceramente, tenho a mesma opinião que Miguel.. 

18,4ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

andres disse:


> Sinceramente, tenho a mesma opinião que Miguel..



Também eu, aliás, se forem ver o detector de DEA's de corroios, aquilo está cada vez melhor 

17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## SicoStorm (7 Mar 2011 às 14:09)

Vento demasiado fraco para por tudo em alvoroço ...

 Humidade relativa também a baixar ...


 Tdo muito lento para já ...


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 14:13)

SicoStorm disse:


> Vento demasiado fraco para por tudo em alvoroço ...
> 
> Humidade relativa também a baixar ...
> 
> ...



O facto do vento estar fraco até é bom, sinal que a célula se mantém mais tempo


----------



## SicoStorm (7 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

As formações estão ainda um pouco longe da costa ...

 Só mais lá para o final da tarde ...


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

não diria que seja preciso esperar tanto!! pelas imagens do radar já se estão a formar células independentes desta linha a sul do sistema montanhoso arrábida e que parece quererem evoluir favoravelmente nesta zona! n partilham da mesma opinião?


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Mar 2011 às 14:28)

Sigo com céu nublado, sol e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +18.3 (Agradável)


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 14:37)

O que eu acho é que no mar estão células bem interessantes...Mas que não teem chegado á costa,mas por pouco! 
Os que dizem que vai dar 0 de certeza,o que está ali no mar? Céu limpo ai não estará de certeza...Há que ter esperança 

http://www.sat24.com/sp

Não são só nuvens altas,principalmente ao largo do litoral ALentejano estão ali belas " pipocas ". No entanto pareçe que ao aproximar-se da Costa perdem a força.


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

vai dar qualquer coisa mesmo, resta saber onde e quando vai ser com maior intensidade, mas já vejo cortinas de chuva a sul no enfiamento da serra da arrábida!


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 14:43)

Eu só sei é que ainda há muito para acontecer. Há células a formarem-se, isto não se trata de apenas uma célula que já vem adulta lá de longe.



dASk disse:


> não diria que seja preciso esperar tanto!! *pelas imagens do radar já se estão a formar células independentes desta linha a sul do sistema montanhoso arrábida* e que parece quererem evoluir favoravelmente nesta zona! n partilham da mesma opinião?








Fonte


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2011 às 14:46)

dASk disse:


> não diria que seja preciso esperar tanto!! pelas imagens do radar já se estão a formar células independentes desta linha a sul do sistema montanhoso arrábida e que parece quererem evoluir favoravelmente nesta zona! n partilham da mesma opinião?



Aqui pela Arrábida está céu nublado, vento fraco e uma temperatura bastante amena.
Eram hoje umas 2 da manhã quando vi relâmpagos por cima da Serra do Risco ( poderiam estar nesta zona ou no mar, não percebi muito bem) e mais uma vez via-se um capacete impressionante de nuvens sobre a maior parte da Arrábida.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 15:05)

A tal pipoca que assinalei há pouco, acabou de descarregar um aguaceiro forte, acumulando até ao momento 0.5mm

Agora chove mas de forma mais fraca e o vento intensificou-se.
A temperatura estava nos 17.8 e encontra-se agora nos 17.1ºC.
Máxima de hoje até ao momento de 18.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

Mas que forte trovão!!! 
Estremeceu tudo!


Edit: mais 2...mas mais fracos.


----------



## dASk (7 Mar 2011 às 15:10)

eu também estou a ouvi-los daqui.. mas que bela cortina que eu vejo!! espero que isto seja só uma carta de apresentação do que vem por aí..


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 15:11)

Ouvi 1 trovão bem longe, mas audivel.

17,8ºC.


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2011 às 15:11)

Está a chover.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 15:15)

Geiras disse:


> Mas que forte trovão!!!
> Estremeceu tudo!
> 
> 
> Edit: mais 2...mas mais fracos.





andres disse:


> Ouvi 1 trovão bem longe, mas audivel.



Confirmo, até aqui se ouviu  está assinalado no mapa do detector de descargas eléctricas, é a única descarga que está isolada perto de Setúbal.


----------



## Microburst (7 Mar 2011 às 15:15)

A chover e bem. O aguaceiro que está a cair entre o Seixal e Palmela é de facto uma verdadeira cortina de água. 



EDIT: Grandeeeeeee trovão!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 15:16)

Aqui céu muito nublado numa _miscelândia _de nuvens altas e médias.

16,4ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 15:18)

Mais trovoada! Vários trovões ouvem-se aqui agora. Desta vez mais perto. 

Vento a intensificar-se e 18,0ºC.

EDIT: Já vi 2 relâmpagos.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 15:20)

Neste momento vejo isto daqui :


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 15:21)

Não consegui apanhar relâmpago nenhum, mas continuo a ouvir trovões 

Peço desculpa pela má qualidade das fotos


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

Consigo ver os flashes, a um ritmo de 3 por minuto. O intervalo entre o relâmpago e o som chega aos 5 segundos. Está a passar no Barreiro.

Neste momento 17.3ºC 0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 15:23)

2 trovões e céu negro. Chove moderado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Mar 2011 às 15:26)

Por aqui tempo meio abafado e chuviscos.
A trovoada aproxima-se!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

Chuva moderada neste momento com granizo à mistura. Mantem-se a trovoada. 17ºC

Aglomerado de nuvens dirige-se agora para o Montijo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

Neste momento não chove, deixei de ouvir a trovoada e a temperatura desceu bastante, estando agora com 16ºC.

0.5mm acumulados para já.


----------



## NfrG (7 Mar 2011 às 15:30)

Já se ouve a trovoada por aqui, ainda que um pouco longe donde estou.


----------



## Microburst (7 Mar 2011 às 15:31)

Chuva forte, rajadas de vento, granizo, trovoada, enfim, belo aguaceiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

A trovoada parou e a chuva tambem.


----------



## rbsmr (7 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

Trovoada, vento, chuva com granizo aqui em Telheiras, Lisboa


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Depois de 5 minutos de temporal regressa o sol...
Parece que não se passou nada


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Chove de forma moderada, ainda com algum Sol à mistura.

Temperatura nos 16,8ºC e humidade a 59%.

Pressão nos 1011 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2011 às 15:40)

Boa tarde!

No Campo Grande, caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo e trovoada. 
Que bela recepção pela cidade de Lisboa. 

Forte trovão agora.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Mais 1 trovão, espero que isto seja o inicio de uma noite instável


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

Acabou-se. Mesmo com a máquina no modo Desporto, os _gajos_ eram demasiado rápidos para os fotografar.  Ainda consegui ver mais ou menos uma dezena de relâmpagos.

De registar o vento forte que se fez sentir há pouco com a passagem desta célula, mesmo que a bons quilómetros de distância. Venha mais...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2011 às 15:50)

Trovoada ao longe, e 15,4ºC, em rápida descida.


----------



## Microburst (7 Mar 2011 às 15:51)

Era este o aspecto do aguaceiro quando se aproximava de Almada. Infelizmente não consegui fotografar qualquer relâmpago.


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2011 às 15:51)

Uma forte trovoada abateu-se na zona norte de Lisboa. Bastante granizo durante alguns minutos. Agora tudo mais calmo.


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2011 às 15:56)

por aqui aguaceiro forte com algum granizo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 15:56)

Agora está tudo mais calmo por aqui também, de vez em quando oiço um trovão ao longe mas nada de especial.

Temperatura nos 16.2ºC e humidade relativa a 56%.

0.5mm acumulados ate ao momento.


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

Espéctaculo! Relampagos atrás de relampagos em Loures!
Chuva forte!

Agora tudo mais calmo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 16:01)

Por aqui finalmente já vejo alguma coisa de jeito, os aguaceiros já surgiram, mas ainda não choveu nada e trovoada até agora zero.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 16:06)

Pena, estão a passar todos mais a SW, nesta direcção o que vêm é céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 16:07)

Há pouco passaram umas nuvens bem negras a Este daqui para os lados de Lisboa,a Norte também bem negro,e a Sul também! Tudo passou á volta,por aqui nem chuviscou...
Ouvi apenas 2 trovões ao longe.
Para o lado do mar,a Sudoeste bem negro... Vem ai nova vaga,pareçe.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 16:10)

Muito escuro para O e SO.

16.3ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

Mais 2 trovões audíveis agora. 

Céu novamente a ficar escuro, e então para o lado do mar nem se fala.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Vi agora relampago a Oeste! Sò faltava ver a Oeste para ver céu negro em todas as direcções  Alguma coisa terá que passar por aqui.

Ouvi também o trovão! Parece ser para os lados de Cascais agora. 
O satélite não engana..


----------



## Microburst (7 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Novo trovão. Já vem mais por aí?


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

Aqui deixo uma foto da trovoada que ocorreu na zona.

A qualidade é que nao é muito boa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 16:18)

E teimam em não vir para cá, a temperatura é que está boa estão 19.2ºC e o vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 16:18)

jorge1990 disse:


> Aqui deixo uma foto da trovoada que ocorreu na zona.
> 
> A qualidade é que nao é muito boa.



Muito bom


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 16:20)

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 16:24)

Boa foto Jorge, tens mais sorte que eu que ainda não consegui ver nem um flash.

16.5ºC, vento fraco e lá vai mais um


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 16:28)

jorge1990 disse:


> Aqui deixo uma foto da trovoada que ocorreu na zona.
> 
> A qualidade é que nao é muito boa.



Boa foto! Moras praticamente ao lado da minha casa, agora já consegui perceber onde moras!  E eu que não consegui apanhar nenhum.... 

Entretanto vou ao _posto de observação_ ver como estão as coisas. 16,7ºC, 53% HR e vento fraco ou nulo


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 16:31)

A qualidade poderá não ser a desejadas, mas mais vale isso do que nada.
Porque não filmam e depois no PC tiram um print screen na altura do relâmpago?


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Mar 2011 às 16:36)

Geiras disse:


> A qualidade poderá não ser a desejadas, mas mais vale isso do que nada.
> Porque não filmam e depois no PC tiram um print screen na altura do relâmpago?



Foi exactamente isso que fiz. Só que no pequeno video que fiz este foi o melhor relâmpago que apanhei.


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Mar 2011 às 16:40)

Aqui em Torres Vedras (pelo menos onde estou não chove), mas consigo ver várias cordas bastante grandes a este e a sul
O céu está muito nublado e aparenta ser uma pequena célula a passar.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 16:41)

Passou uma célula a Oeste...Caem uns chuviscos agora.


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2011 às 17:02)

Boas, por aqui alguns trovões e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 3.7mm


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Já se ouvem de novo, embora ao longe


----------



## PDias (7 Mar 2011 às 17:09)

Boas,

por aqui caiu à meia hora atrás um forte aguaceiro de granizo durante uns 5 minutos que rendeu 1,8mm, com alguns trovões a acompanhar. Estão 14,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (7 Mar 2011 às 17:19)

Boas, por aqui alguns trovões


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 17:20)

Aqui céu muito nublado e não deve passar muito disto.

15,3ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 17:20)

A temperatura e a humidade estão estáveis há já algum tempo. 16.8ºC e 58% respectivamente.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Sigo com céu muito nublado*, abertas e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +17.9 (Agradável) 

*célula a caminho!!!


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 17:51)

Trovoada espectacular no mar,a Sudoeste!!
Céu escurissimo.
LINDO


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2011 às 17:54)

meteo disse:


> Trovoada espectacular no mar,a Sudoeste!!
> Céu escurissimo.
> LINDO



Confirmo, que vista! 

Cortina de chuva brutal no mar, relâmpagos ao loñge, muitos trovões abafados distantes, e mammatus por cima!

Parece-me que vai desabar o céu para os lados de Cascais..


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

A linha de instabilidade está cada vez mais próximas! Céu muito negro para SW.

16.6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (7 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

Por aqui nada, o céu apresenta-se encoberto por nuvens altas apenas, por volta das 15h choveu fraco.

17,6ºC e 1012 hPa, tudo muito calmo.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

rozzo disse:


> Confirmo, que vista!
> 
> Cortina de chuva brutal no mar, relâmpagos ao loñge, muitos trovões abafados distantes, e mammatus por cima!
> 
> Parece-me que vai desabar o céu para os lados de Cascais..



Isso parece ser uma imagem digna de registo!
Ninguém tira uma foto??


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Isso parece ser uma imagem digna de registo!
> Ninguém tira uma foto??



Tou a tentar tirar, mas a minha Sony velha, não permite grande coisa, mas já ponho.
Queria era a Canon do meu pai à mão!


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Isso parece ser uma imagem digna de registo!
> Ninguém tira uma foto??



eu já trato disso  estou a espera apenas do cair da noite e da chegada daquela linha activa a SW que vem muito lentamente o que poderá provocar complicações em locais de inundações rápidas como é o caso de Setúbal  ai a partir das 19 em diante já devo ver alguma coisa


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 18:07)




----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

ecobcg disse:


> Isso parece ser uma imagem digna de registo!
> Ninguém tira uma foto??



Tirei com o telemovel,mas já sei que se vai ver muito mal!

A trovoada tão rapidamente estava no mar,como apareçeu quase em cima de Oeiras,em poucos minutos.Trovão aqui em cima foi apenas 1,mas no mar vários!Nuvens negras a passar com alta velocidade,e mammatus a apareceram quase repentinamente... Muito bonito.


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

Vá pronto, uma foto do céu, mas nada de jeito mesmo com esta máquina, e a luz nada ajuda. Não mostra nem 1/10 do que estava o céu espectacular.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 18:19)

Deixei algumas fotos em cima, mas a qualidade como não ajuda ninguém lhes liga 

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.0ºC* (igual à de ontem)
Mínima: *10.7ºC*
Precipitação até ao momento de 0.5mm

Agora estão 16.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Aqui o céu esteve negro, negríssimo, com toda a gente a correr para os carros e a abrigar-se devido a umas pingas que ião esvoaçando, a tormenta vinha aí ? Não não ocorreu nada, depressa o céu passou a nuvens claras e o vento enfraqueceu e assim se mantêm agora 

12,7ºC, refrescou, ainda espero pela trovoada


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos,de fraca qualidade.É de telemovel,e tal como a fotografia do Rozzo mostra pouco do que passou por aqui.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 19:01)

O vento aqui começa a intensificar-se bastante!

13.8ºC e céu muito carregado para S e SO.


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

Boas, algumas fotos de hoje e desculpem os artefactos, tipo grua etc...


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

Excelentes fotos Teles 

 Vem aí!!

EDIT: Começa a pingar, ouvi mais um trovão ao longe e o vento continua moderado com rajadas!


----------



## Fábio Silva (7 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

aqui por torres Vedras começo a ver os primeiros relâmpagos mas ainda ao longe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Espectacular, fui a salvaterra e á vinda para cá estava um valente aguaceiro em Coruche, passado mais um pouco vejo um relâmpago nesse aguaceiro, e a Cortina de chuva era um encanto.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

A linha de forte instabilidade mantém-se na sua, a _roçar_ o litoral centro por enquanto. Nunca mais cá chega... 

Céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 14,1ºC.


----------



## rafaeljona (7 Mar 2011 às 19:08)

Que quantidade impressionante de relampagos a SW
O céu muito escuro e não por causa do cair da noite.
Começou á instantes e já vi uns 10.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

Começa a chover fraco a moderado. As pingas são grossas!

EDIT: Mas que grande carga de água, 1mm para já.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Aqui as pingas dispersas que vão caindo já renderam 0,2 mm.

12,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sul.


----------



## Fábio Silva (7 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

rafaeljona disse:


> Que quantidade impressionante de relampagos a SW
> O céu muito escuro e não por causa do cair da noite.
> Começou á instantes e já vi uns 10.



confirmo céu mesmo muito muito escuro e com muitos relâmpagos começa agora a chover


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

há pouco (por volta das 19:00) vi clarões de E/SE, espero que venha ai festa...que eu ainda não tive direito a ela.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

squidward disse:


> há pouco (por volta das 19:00) vi clarões de E/SE, espero que venha ai festa...que eu ainda não tive direito a ela.


Ela vai para aí. É a célula que veio do Alandroal, a que estou a ver com raios agora ao longe a dirigir-se para essas bandas pelo que vejo


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Começou a chover de forma fraca a moderada aqui.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

E já cá cantam 2.2mm


----------



## cardu (7 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

em lisboa o alerta amarelo entra em vigor somente às 23horas... mas já chove e troveja bem aqui em vfxira


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

cardu disse:


> em lisboa o alerta amarelo entra em vigor somente às 23horas... mas já chove e troveja bem aqui em vfxira



Ás 21.00 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Chove bem agora...


----------



## Fábio Silva (7 Mar 2011 às 19:34)

aqui também já chove e troveja com muita intensidade


----------



## cardu (7 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

andres disse:


> Ás 21.00
> 
> Céu encoberto.





ya, enganei-me, tens razão às 9h da noite... realmente por aqui acalmou


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2011 às 19:36)

Deixo aqui uma foto daquele aguaceiro Para os lados de Coruche:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Peço desculpa pela má qualidade da imagem.


----------



## fablept (7 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

rafaeljona disse:


> Que quantidade impressionante de relampagos a SW
> O céu muito escuro e não por causa do cair da noite.
> Começou á instantes e já vi uns 10.



Vejo alguns a cair para os lados da Lourinha, mas acho que não chegam a Peniche.. ontem e hoje só cairam uns relampagos muito timidos por aqui.


----------



## mortagua (7 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Acham que as células chegam aqui(Zona norto do distrito de leiria) com trovoada? Ou iram perder a intensidade antes?


----------



## Teles (7 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

Boas, ao fim de tantas tentativas cá estão os meus primeiros raios fotografados.


----------



## Fábio Silva (7 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

depois de um aguaceiro forte acalmou aqui em torres ainda troveja mas já a afastar-se


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2011 às 19:50)

Boas fotos Teles 

Pela Moita não cai pinga. Os 0,2 mm que tenho acumulados, resultam da condensação no pluviometro durante a noite.

Muita água tem caído no oceano. A ver se a instabilidade se aproxima um pouco mais de terra antes de desaparecer.


----------



## squidward (7 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

Fui agora à janela e vi apenas 2 clarões a SW.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 19:56)

Boas fotos teles!!

o Braço de instabilidade  começou a rodar no sentido da depressão e assim não vai afectar para já como esperava...sendo assim resta esperar pela cauda desse braço que está no Algarve agora e que deverá chegar aqui mais para o final da noite e inicio da madrugada... 

12,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

Sem nada confirmar, acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2011 às 20:05)

As descargas eléctricas são já poucas ou quase nenhumas. Não deve de haver mais nada até ao fim do dia de hoje, o arrefecimento do ar está a matar a actividade eléctrica. Mesmo assim resta esperar, pode ser que ainda..... 

O aguaceiro de há pouco rendeu 1,0 mm, o que faz o total acumulado de hoje até agora.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2011 às 20:08)

mortagua disse:


> Acham que as células chegam aqui(Zona norto do distrito de leiria) com trovoada? Ou iram perder a intensidade antes?


É complicado chegarem ai com força..As células que se encontram perto de Peniche até ai não sei se aguentam..Mas é possível.

Por aqui o melhor foi mesmo ao fim da tarde.Relâmpagos lindos no mar,e 10 minutos loucos com trovoada perto.


----------



## mortagua (7 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

meteo disse:


> É complicado chegarem ai com força..As células que se encontram perto de Peniche até ai não sei se aguentam..Mas é possível.
> 
> Por aqui o melhor foi mesmo ao fim da tarde.Relâmpagos lindos no mar,e 10 minutos loucos com trovoada perto.



Mais uma vez fico a "xuxar no dedo"...


----------



## fablept (7 Mar 2011 às 20:29)

meteo disse:


> É complicado chegarem ai com força..As células que se encontram perto de Peniche até ai não sei se aguentam..Mas é possível.
> 
> Por aqui o melhor foi mesmo ao fim da tarde.Relâmpagos lindos no mar,e 10 minutos loucos com trovoada perto.



Nos últimos 10 minutos começou a chover, vento intensificou-se em Peniche..mas nada de mais. Já não vejo trovoada a sul nem a este do Cabo Carvoeiro.

Edit: Chove bem


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Dia quente pela Lousã.

Tmax: 19,6ºC

Tmin: 5,1ºC

Neste momento ainda uns espantosos 15,7ºC


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

Teles disse:


> Boas, ao fim de tantas tentativas cá estão os meus primeiros raios fotografados.



Boas

ehehehe, grande Teles, parabéns soce, tá meme bell.

Abraços


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

Bem, vendo as imagens de Satélite e radares, não me parece que venha a ter grande trovoada, apenas chuva.

Mas os avisos do IM lá estão... 

Sigo com 12.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

Geiras disse:


> Bem, vendo as imagens de Satélite e radares, não me parece que venha a ter grande trovoada, apenas chuva.
> 
> Mas os avisos do IM lá estão...
> 
> Sigo com 12.2ºC e vento nulo.



Já de manhã dissemos, isso irrita uma pessoa  
Acompanharemos e depois logo diremos se temos trovoada ou não.

--------

11,5ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

mínima:*9,9ºC*
máxima:*18,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*45km/h*


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2011 às 21:50)

Ou o sensor pifou ou não sei.

Não encontro explicação para isto.

16,6ºC actuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Lousano disse:


> Ou o sensor pifou ou não sei.
> 
> Não encontro explicação para isto.
> 
> 16,6ºC actuais.



Já tiveste descida de temperatura e subida repentina? Se sim parece que não és o único


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2011 às 21:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já tiveste descida de temperatura e subida repentina? Se sim parece que não és o único



Desceu até ao 14,8ºC às 20H10. A partir de aí foi sempre a subir.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2011 às 21:55)

Lousano disse:


> Desceu até ao 14,8ºC às 20H10. A partir de aí foi sempre a subir.


Talvez seja nuvens ou vento. Também não encontro explicação para a minha variação esquisita mas vá isto é o Seguimento *Litoral Centro*.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

E eu tenho 13,2ºC sem mexer desde as 20:30


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2011 às 22:00)

Essa subida nuns sítios e estagnação noutros não é simplesmente a injecção de ar mais quente e húmido ao aproximar da linha de instabilidade, como o pré-frontal de uma frente fria?
Parece-me que não será estranho, nem erro dos sensores!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Aqui está fresquinho e nublado.

11,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 22:09)

Credo, o que para aqui vai 

Eu tenho 12.0ºC há quase 1 hora


----------



## Microburst (7 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nuns fresquinhos 12ºC desde a chuvada que caiu um pouco antes das 20h.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 22:47)

Começou a chover por aqui!


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

miguel disse:


> Começou a chover por aqui!



Por aqui também


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 22:53)

Bem e que carga de agua que caiu!! com um rain rate de 50,0mm/h parecia granizo pelo som que fazia!

Total acumulado 1,4mm


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

olá 

Não pude acompanhar o breve episódio de instabilidade que esta tarde também ocorreu por aqui, apesar de estar bem perto, mas pouco faltava para as 16h quando começou a trovejar. O que apenas começou por se ouvir um pouco distante insurgiu repentinamente mas mais forte e acompanhado de um forte aguaceiro. Ora tudo isto apesar de interessante não durou mais do que uns quase certos 15 minutos! 
Após este evento o céu permaneceu muito nublado e praticamente sem precipitação.

A noite está calma, vento quase inexistente e estão cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

Ora, está a chover por aqui 

11,7ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

Vai chovendo fraco e registo 2,0mm até agora


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

Aqui começou a chover forte, 2,8 mm.

11,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Geiras (7 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

Por aqui tem estado a chover bem.

Neste momento estou sem dados do pluviometro, daqui a pouco reporto os dados do Artesanal.

Temperatura nos 12.0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2011 às 23:50)

Chuvada muito forte agora 4,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2011 às 23:53)

4,0 mm, carago, tá-lhe a dar 

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 9,3ºC

Precipitação - 4,6 mm


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Continua a chover e levo 5,4mm e assim termino o dia...


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

Esta última horas tem sido impressionante em termos de precipitação. Continua a chover moderado neste momento depois ter ter havido períodos de chuva forte. O vento também está a moderar e ontem terminei o dia com 7.7mm acumulados


----------



## meteo (8 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 16,7ºC
> 
> ...



Últimos 15 min do dia é que apareçeu ai a festa 
Oeiras acumulou 4,0 mm.Festa a passar á volta ao início da tarde, trovoada ao fim da tarde,e algum sol de manhã..Dia completo..Só faltou nevar


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mar 2011 às 00:23)

Estagnada nos *11ºC* e precipitação fraca.


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia !


 Cenário :

 Nuvens ambulantes ... a bom ritmo 

 temperatura amena 


 A Baixa/Pressão está de férias na Madeira ...

 Espero que seja breve ...

 Para já
 Muita agua a meio do Alentejo !


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 09:10)

Boa carga eléctrica a Sul da costa Algarvia ...

 Portanto bom fluxo em ascensão ...


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 09:38)

Esta zona a Sul da Costa Algarvia ,

 tem sido nos últimos dias um autentico gerador 

 de carga Eléctrica !


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2011 às 09:41)

bom dia estão 9.9ºc e chove á varias horas ora moderado ora fracoe o vento esta moderado de este


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Mar 2011 às 10:11)

Resumo de Ontem:

Céu nublado com sol, períodos de muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.
Terminei o dia com céu nublado e vento fraco.

Máxima do dia: +19.1 (Agradável) - máxima do ano!
Mínima do dia: +8.5 (Frio) 

Previsão do IM para hoje:

Céu muito nublado, aguaceiros e vento moderado.

Máx: +16ºC
Mín: +9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia de Carnaval!
Até ver, dia cinzentão, com 4mm acumulados até agora. De momento, não chove.
Sigo com 13.1ºC, 80%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

10.8ºC
18.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2011 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Por Setúbal céu encoberto e tempo fresco, vai pingando e o acumulado de precipitação vai em 3,4mm 

A mínima foi de 11,3ºC

Agora estão 11,7ºC, 91%Hr, 1013,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

Sigo com céu encoberto, alguma chuva e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +11.0 (Agradável)


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já chove fraco com 11,3ºC e vento fraco/moderado.

Entre as 06H45 e as 07H00, no ponto de pressão mais baixa, 1011,4hPa, levantou-se uma ventania, tendo registado uma rajada de 61,1km/h.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 11:25)

Bom dia !!

Mínima de 10,4ºC.

Hoje vou passar um pouco da tarde na Costa da Caparica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

Boas,

Sou novo por aqui. Inscrevi-me porque gosto bastante de fenómenos meterológicos como o que se registou ontem. Peço que se eu não disser algo bem, me corrigem de imediato para que, desde já, aprenda algo sobre a comunidade.

Gostava de saber de onde vocês, utilizadores, retiram dados meteorológicos actuais e diários de uma certa região.

Aqui, em Loures, estou com chuviscos, céu bastante nublado, mas está a clarar.


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 12:01)

andres disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> Mínima de 10,4ºC.
> 
> Hoje vou passar um pouco da tarde na Costa da Caparica




 Leva o guarda chuva , ela vai a caminho ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2011 às 12:12)

bem vindo duarte sousaespero ajudar-te naquilo que eu sober


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2011 às 12:22)

De volta a Odivelas, onde vai chuviscando.
A precipitação desde as 0h vai nos 5mm.

Precipitação nos últimos dias:
Segunda-feira, dia 7: 4mm.
Domingo, dia 6: 2mm.
Sábado, dia 8: 6mm.

E sigo o mês com 17mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 13:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Gostava de saber de onde vocês, utilizadores, retiram dados meteorológicos actuais e diários de uma certa região.



Olá bem-vindo 

Muitos de nós têm uma estação meteorológica própria, logo temos dados próprios


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Mar 2011 às 13:04)

Sigo com céu encoberto, chuvisco e vento fraco/moderado.

Temperatura actual: +12.2 (Agradável)


----------



## NfrG (8 Mar 2011 às 13:27)

Boa tarde e bem-vindo Duarte 

Sigo com céu muito escuro e 11,7ºC. 
De manhã já choveu. Espera-nos a tarde.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

Aqui a manha foi de chuva fraca mas parou a algum tempo! a precipitação até ao momento é de 3,8mm

temperatura actual 13,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2011 às 13:58)

Obrigado!
Aqui em Loures há uma estação, mas raramente fornece dados

Queria colocar umas fotos de ontem, já as coloquei no imageshack, mas quando vou a colocar aqui aparece um ícone branco com uma cruz vermelha, como posso resolver??

Sigo com céu nublado, vento fraco e sem chuva há umas horas.


----------



## Lightning (8 Mar 2011 às 14:11)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo aqui agora. De momento abrandou.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 14:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Queria colocar umas fotos de ontem, já as coloquei no imageshack, mas quando vou a colocar aqui aparece um ícone branco com uma cruz vermelha, como posso resolver??



Utiliza o _Forum code_ que está a seguir ao fazeres upload, é só copiar e colar aqui


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 14:42)

Boas

Mínima de 11.5ºC por aqui.

Neste momento sigo com 14.3ºC, vento em geral fraco e tenho acumulado 5mm desde as 00h.

É de esperar trovoada para o resto do dia e madrugada ?

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 14:45)

Aqui vão ocorrendo aguaceiros fracos, já renderam 9,0 mm.

12,7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Mar 2011 às 15:53)

Obrigado Mário!!

Pois bem, deixo aqui algumas fotos das nuvens negras de ontem.

15h23 - Nuvens negras sobre Lisboa deslocando-se para Loures. Já se faziam sentir os ventos quentes, já se ouviam as trovoadas longíquas. Previa-se um forte aguaceiro, fortes trovoadas, uma granizada de (aproximadamente) 5 minutos, e fortes rajadas de vento.














18h02 - Uma nova "linha de instabilidade" pairava sobre Loures, mas infelizmente não passou disto... parecia mesmo um braço de um furacão


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2011 às 16:41)

boa tarde sigo com 12.5ºc e até agora 9.1mmacumulados


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

olá 

O dia tem sido cinzento, quase sem abertas e marcado por aguaceiros de intensidade variável embora a precipitação tenha ocorrido de forma mais persistente durante a manhã.

De momento não chove, o vento apresenta-se de um modo geral fraco de ENE.

Temperatura a rondar os *11ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

Boas

Em Setúbal dia inteiro sem sol!

Mas chuva foi pouca apenas de madrugada e de manha!

Mínima:*11,3ºC (07:19)*
Máxima:*15,1ºC (16:47)*

Rajada máxima:*42km/h*

Precipitação total:*3,8mm* rain rate máximo: *7,2mm/h (00:00)*

Agora estão 13,2ºC, 82%Hr, 1014,1hpa e vento fraco/nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

Aqui dá ideia que o evento já acabou, tendo rendido 11,0 mm, não esperava tanto, mas nem um raio, o normal 

Agora 11,8ºC e vento fraco de NE/E.


----------



## bisnaga33 (8 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

boas noites o que esperar esta noite


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 15h23 - Nuvens negras sobre Lisboa deslocando-se para Loures. Já se faziam sentir os ventos quentes, já se ouviam as trovoadas longíquas. Previa-se um forte aguaceiro, fortes trovoadas, uma granizada de (aproximadamente) 5 minutos, e fortes rajadas de vento.



A mesma célula, mas a partir da Quinta do Lambert, Lumiar.











--------------------

Hoje a tarde foi de chuviscos.
Sigo com 5mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *15.0ºC*
Mínima: *11.3ºC*
Precipitação: 6mm

Algumas fotos que tirei a células que passaram aqui perto mas que se esqueceram de me visitar 






Pôr do Sol:














Célula a Norte por volta das 16:30h:






Peço desculpa pela má qualidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2011 às 21:48)

Qual má qualidade!  Vejo que por aí houve mais acção ainda!


----------



## Geiras (8 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qual má qualidade!  Vejo que por aí houve mais acção ainda!



Passou tudo ao lado


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Mar 2011 às 22:24)

11,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Imagem satélite mostra uma boa imagem do Centro

 de Baixas/Pressões ...

 Vai dando a volta pela costa ... 

 Sua cauda espanta ...

 Luta contra o seu fim ...

 A ver vamos ...


----------



## SicoStorm (8 Mar 2011 às 23:39)

Temp.

 min: *10,9ºc*
 max: *13,9ºc*

 actual: *11,8ºc*


 Boa estabilidade Pressão 1017 hPa a subir

 Muito Bom !


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mar 2011 às 23:50)

O céu por aqui neste momento apenas apresenta algumas nuvens altas e vento em geral fraco que parece deslocar-se de SE.

Termómetro a marcar *10ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Precipitação - 11,0 mm


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 01:28)

Neste momento estão 10.1ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2011 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

Este inicio de manhã caiu um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.1mm.


----------



## Rainy (9 Mar 2011 às 10:35)

Qual é a trajectória do centro de baixas pressões?


----------



## Rainy (9 Mar 2011 às 12:31)

Estive de férias em Lagos desde Sábado e voltei ontem, e apanhei com umas das maiores trovoadas que á muito tempo não via, todas as noites chovia torrencialmente e fazia com cada estrondo
Mas depois durante o dia ficava bom tempo.
Com isto não consegui ter uma noite de sono.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 13:50)

Boa tarde !

Mínima de 8,1ºC e máxima para já de 18,8ºC.

Agora céu encoberto.

*> Pode haver surpresas a qualquer momento, o cape está favorável, vamos aguardar. <*


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2011 às 14:22)

andres disse:


> *> Pode haver surpresas a qualquer momento, o cape está favorável, vamos aguardar. <*



Não dramatizes. O CAPE pouco chega aos 200 valores e é se chegar, vendo a última RUN do GFS, e não é a qualquer momento que poderão haver surpresas. Quando surgir alguma convecção saberemos, e não estejas com muitas esperanças para trovoadas, pois estes últimos dias não têm tido nada de jeito. 

Não estou aqui a ser pessimista e a dizer que não vai acontecer nada, estou antes a dizer que concordo com a parte do "vamos aguardar", mas com a parte do "pode haver surpresas a qualquer momento" não. 

A sorte tanto pode estar do nosso lado e um aguaceiro com trovoada acertar-nos em cheio, como pode passar tudo à volta tipo rotunda e nem uma cortina de chuva veres.

De momento céu com períodos de muito nublado e vento por vezes moderado. Temperatura nos 16,2ºC e HR nos 68%.

Quando tiver pachorra coloco aqui a única foto com um relâmpago que consegui apanhar (já nem sei em que dia foi).


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 14:29)

Lightning disse:


> Não dramatizes. O CAPE pouco chega aos 200 valores e é se chegar, vendo a última RUN do GFS, e não é a qualquer momento que poderão haver surpresas. Quando surgir alguma convecção saberemos, e não estejas com muitas esperanças para trovoadas, pois estes últimos dias não têm tido nada de jeito.
> 
> Não estou aqui a ser pessimista e a dizer que não vai acontecer nada, estou antes a dizer que concordo com a parte do "vamos aguardar", mas com a parte do "pode haver surpresas a qualquer momento" não.
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida .

17,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 15:17)

Mínima de 8.2ºC por aqui.
A humidade relativa chegou aos 98% durante a madrugada.

Agora estão 18.5ºC, humidade a 46% e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 15:19)

18,7ºC, que abafado


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2011 às 15:43)

Céu muito nublado por alguns cumulos.

16,0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2011 às 17:13)

Lightning disse:


> A sorte tanto pode estar do nosso lado e um aguaceiro com trovoada acertar-nos em cheio, como pode passar tudo à volta tipo rotunda e nem uma cortina de chuva veres.



E assim foi. Nem uma cortina de chuva até agora, e nem até ao final do dia!!!

Descargas eléctricas, poucas ou nenhumas. Convecção, zero. Mais um dia para esquecer.  Mas pelo menos eu não vou desanimar... Sábado a coisa fica novamente boa.. 

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas com 17,1ºC e HR nos 51%.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2011 às 17:41)

Minima:*9,4ºC*
Máxima:*18,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*34km/h*

Agora estão 16,7ºC, 64%Hr, 1015,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 18:14)

Hoje por volta das 2 da tarde vi nuvens negras para os lados do Bugio,e cortina de chuva. Relampagos nada...Mas claramente últimos dias interessantes,2 dias de trovoada(Sábado e Segunda) mais outros de bela chuva com sol a intervalar...Tivessemos 1 semana destas por mês nos meses de Primavera que não era nada mau!


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

formou-se ali uma célula a sul da arrábida muito geitosa consigo ver perfeitamente a torre enorme daqui, pena que siga para o mar


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 18:31)

dASk disse:


> formou-se ali uma célula a sul da arrábida muito geitosa consigo ver perfeitamente a torre enorme daqui, pena que siga para o mar



Fantástica


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 18:34)

Não vem ali uma célula jeitosa a caminho de Lisboa vinda do interior? Se não morrer entretanto...
http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## dASk (9 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

meteo disse:


> Não vem ali uma célula jeitosa a caminho de Lisboa vinda do interior? Se não morrer entretanto...
> http://www.sat24.com/sp



no radar de percipitação não vejo nada, devem ser só nuvens altas, está sim qualquer coisa agora a passar a fronteira estará por cima de Évora agora mas duvido que chegue até cá!


----------



## SicoStorm (9 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

A Norte temos um ventinho de NE

 Deslocamento das AA (Ar mais denso , menos humidade , ...)


 A Sul ainda continuamos sob influencia da Baixa/Pressão que é 
 para continuar ...


  actual: *13,3ºc*


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 20:27)

dASk disse:


> no radar de percipitação não vejo nada, devem ser só nuvens altas, está sim qualquer coisa agora a passar a fronteira estará por cima de Évora agora mas duvido que chegue até cá!



Às 7 da tarde pareçia interessante a evolução da célula,mas agora indo lá e olhando para a evolução da célula as 7,já não tem lá nada..Não percebi


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

Por aqui a temperatura está estável ha mais de 1 hora, 13.2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.5ºC*
Mínima *8.2ºC*

EDIT: Morrinha por aqui...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.4ºC

T.Minima: 7.2ºC

Prec: 1.1mm


----------



## SicoStorm (9 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

Vamos a números :

 min: 9,9ºc
 max: 17,4ºc

 actual: 12,2ºc


 Pressâo ronda 1017 hPa

 Estabilidade ...


----------



## SicoStorm (9 Mar 2011 às 23:11)

Corrigindo :

 Boa subida da Pressão a 1020 hPa ...


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

Aqui está  a chover!! 0,4mm e chuva neste momento


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2011 às 23:53)

Continua a chover fraco e acumulei até agora 0,8mm a temperatura é de 12,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,4ºC

Mín - 9,6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2011 às 00:49)

Dia de céu muito nublado, que me tenha apercebido só choveu de manhã.

A mínima foi de *9,7ºC* e a máxima andou perto dos *20ºC*.

Sigo agora com 13,3ºC, 1020 hPa (estou com o sensor interno com as pilhas mesmo no fim, por isso os valores de pressão andam meio malucos) e vento nulo.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2011 às 01:12)

olá 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, noite relativamente amena e de momento ocorre precipitação sob a forma de chuviscos. Vento fraco em deslocação de Este.

Termómetro a registar *12ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (10 Mar 2011 às 08:48)

Esta manha com Sol a Norte !

 A Sul algumas nuvens ... tudo calmo !

 Agora para o fim de semana vai ser diferente acho ...


 Temos uma AA a Sul de Greenland que se deslocará 

 para Sul (1027 a 1040 hPa), ao centro do Atlântico, e terá sua influencia !!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2011 às 09:55)

Bom dia!
Estou com 11,8ºC, 87% de humidade, vento fraco e céu nublado por nuvens altas.

O IM prevê aguaceiros e trovoadas para Faro, amanhã, e trovoadas para Viana do Castelo, no sábado. Espero que se estenda a todo o país


----------



## Teles (10 Mar 2011 às 10:39)

Boas, por aqui durante a noite caíram alguns chuviscos , de momento céu muito nublado e 15,1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Por aqui sigo com 13.1ºC e céu com apenas algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2011 às 12:00)

Já se sente o cheiro a Primavera! 

Sigo com 18ºC, vento nulo e céu pouco nublado por stratocumulus.

1020 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Boa tarde!
Céu pouco nublado, com a temperatura nuns amenos 15.8ºC, 65%HR, 1020hpa.
Vento fraco de leste.
Mínima de 11.6ºC.


----------



## dASk (10 Mar 2011 às 13:50)

dia calmo por agora com algumas nuvens mas pouco ameaçadoras no céu, *19,9º* neste momento, está quente e o cape é favorável hoje a tarde, será que vamos ter alguma surpresa??


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 14:03)

Céu cada vez mais nublado por cumulos.

16,6ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2011 às 14:03)

Estou confiante em algumas trovoadas poderem chegar perto do litoral durante a tarde  aqui a temperatura é de 19,4ºC e o vento é fraco! a precipitação acumulada até agora é de 0,4mm ao inicio da madrugada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2011 às 14:11)

Sol e vento fraco de NNO, apesar dos 0,4 mm acumulados durante a noite.

De momento com 19,5 ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2011 às 15:08)

Boa tarde !

Que "brasa". Está algum calor, 20,2ºC.

Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2011 às 15:22)

Boa tarde.

Para os amantes das trovoadas, o detector Tempoemcorroios encontra-se ligado e a enviar dados em tempo real. Para já tudo calmo, como podem observar. 

Hoje sim pode afirmar-se que o CAPE está bastante razoável e o LI também.

De momento 18,5ºC e vento fraco. Quanto mais calor melhor...


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 16:05)

Devido a problemas informáticos, o meu nickname passou temporáriamente de novo para Trovoadapower.

Por aqui a mínima foi de 10.2ºC e o acumulado vai para já em 0.5mm

Agora estão 19.6ºC sendo a máxima até agora de 19.8ºC. Temperatura óptima para o "bombardeamento" 

Uma foto que tirei há pouco:





Obrigado ao andres pela disponibilização do programa e a ajuda do mesmo para a ediçao da foto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 16:09)

Não tenho esperança nenhuma.


----------



## meteo (10 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não tenho esperança nenhuma.



Porque não?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 16:16)

Porque o cape e li estão mais favoráveis a região do sul.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Porque o cape e li estão mais favoráveis a região do sul.



Eu para aqui tenho um cape de 500 e LI de -2 para o final da tarde


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 16:27)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu para aqui tenho um cape de 500 e LI de -2 para o final da tarde



Sim já fica mais a sul do Couço, portanto tens mais hipoteses de ter trovoadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 16:32)

Aqui tá a pingar, as ditas cujas são grossas.

17,3ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2011 às 16:37)

Chove com bastante intensidade, na Moita já vai em 37mm/h 

Vejo a cortina de chuva na Moita, aqui cai bem, 2,5mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2011 às 16:40)

andres disse:


> Chove com bastante intensidade, na Moita já vai em 37mm/h



Tal e qual, o por aqui nada de nada.


----------



## jorge1990 (10 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

Boas

Por aqui, 17.8ºC e 65%HR


----------



## dASk (10 Mar 2011 às 17:11)

sim confirmo que aqui pela Moita choveu mto bem durante cerca de 10m, acumulou 1,8mm, eram gotas muito grossas mesmo!


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 17:14)

Atenção a esta célula que está a crescer e em direcção à península de Setúbal







Entretendo ainda se poderão formar mais, aguardaremos...


----------



## dASk (10 Mar 2011 às 17:17)

será que chega cá alguma coisa? espero que ela nao demore muito se não as condições vao-se embora  ali na zona de Beja deve tar a haver festa das grandes!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2011 às 17:18)

Que bela rega que deve de estar a atingir Lisboa neste momento... Passou há bocado um aguaceiro de raspão por aqui, mas fraco, embora com pingas grossas (1 minuto chegou para molhar tudo).

Levantou-se também algum vento, que ainda se mantém com rajadas. Ainda são visíveis neste momento as cortinas de chuva da célula.

Ainda avistei 1 ou 2 mammatus na mesma.

Trovoadapower: essa célula deve de crescer um pouco mais e atingir Setúbal e esta zona aqui e de seguida dirigir-se para o mar e morrer. Digo isto porque é a única célula neste momento naquela zona e o GFS mostra uma mancha com precipitação razoável acumulada até às 19h para as zonas que referi. Portanto associo essa célula à precipitação mostrada pelo GFS.


----------



## dASk (10 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

aqui está a célula que passou por aqui à pouco! ao fundo é Lisboa!


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Lightning disse:


> Trovoadapower: essa célula deve de crescer um pouco mais e atingir Setúbal e esta zona aqui e de seguida dirigir-se para o mar e morrer. Digo isto porque é a única célula neste momento naquela zona e o GFS mostra uma mancha com precipitação razoável acumulada até às 19h para as zonas que referi. Portanto associo essa célula à precipitação mostrada pelo GFS.



O problema é que não tem quase nenhuma actividade eléctrica, e com o cair do dia a possibilidade de se formarem mais é menor...


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Trovoadapower disse:


> O problema é que não tem quase nenhuma actividade eléctrica, e com o cair do dia a possibilidade de se formarem mais é menor...



O detector não acusa nenhuma actividade eléctrica nela por enquanto, mas ainda está em fase de desenvolvimento. Ou então pode ser só um aguaceiro moderado a forte, isso veremos mais daqui a pouco.. 

Mas que vem direitinha aqui, vem.


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 17:38)

Lightning disse:


> O detector não acusa nenhuma actividade eléctrica nela por enquanto, mas ainda está em fase de desenvolvimento. Ou então pode ser só um aguaceiro moderado a forte, isso veremos mais daqui a pouco..
> 
> Mas que vem direitinha aqui, vem.



A nossa possivel sorte é o facto de hoje as temperaturas serem elevadas e terem aquecido bem o solo, neste momento vejo pelo sat que se estão a formar mais células  mas...

Máxima de 20.1ºC registados na Quinta do Conde.


----------



## SicoStorm (10 Mar 2011 às 19:13)

Radar:

 Grândola deve está a meter agua ...

 Cai que se falta ...


----------



## SicoStorm (10 Mar 2011 às 19:15)

SicoStorm disse:


> Radar:
> 
> Grândola deve está a meter agua ...
> 
> Cai que se falta ...




  ....farta ...


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Dia miserável por aqui nem um aguaceiro de dia!!

Mínima:*10,2ºC*
Máxima:*20,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*19km/h*

Precipitação total:*0,4mm*

Agora estão ainda 16,6ºC,70%Hr, 1016,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2011 às 19:43)

dASk disse:


> será que chega cá alguma coisa? espero que ela nao demore muito se não as condições vao-se embora  ali na zona de Beja deve tar a haver festa das grandes!!



sim! um aguaceiro forte com bastantes DAE. Formou-se poucos kms a leste da cidade. descarregou bem


----------



## Microburst (10 Mar 2011 às 19:49)

Boa noite

Aqui por Almada quando passava pouco das 17h abateu-se um valente aguaceiro, não mais de 10 minutos de duração, mas que ainda assim rendeu quase 2mm.


----------



## Lousano (10 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

Boa noite.

Dia primavil e a noite segue pelo mesmo caminho.

Tmax: 21,1ºC

Tmin: 9,7ºC

Neste momento 14,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Mas que "porcaria" de dia... acumulei apenas 0.5mm e foi de chuvisco e chuva fraca ao inicio da madrugada 

Máxima: *20.1ºC*
Mínima: *10.2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *23.8km/h*


----------



## SicoStorm (10 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Nada de desanimo ...

 Segundo alguns dados poderia apontar para Sunday 

 dia de precipitação ... (algo FORTE...)


 actual: *14,3ºc*


----------



## SicoStorm (10 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

Tenho que confessar que com os 2 Radars do IM  a funcionar

 Portugal está diferente ...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

olá 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta e com vento fraco de de SE.

Termómetro a registar *14ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 10,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mar 2011 às 01:02)

Inícios de madrugada com vento a mostrar-se um pouco mais intenso e continuação de céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura nos *13ºC*.


----------



## dASk (11 Mar 2011 às 03:28)

o pessoal todo a dormir e contra todas as minhas espectativas eis que vejo algo vindo do interior (zona de Évora) direitinho aqui às nossas bandas, espero ainda acumular uns mm esta madrugada se assim se mantiver a trajectória daquela mancha nebulosa.


----------



## F_R (11 Mar 2011 às 04:04)

vai chovendo


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2011 às 07:26)

O dia amanhece cinzento e com chuva fraca.

Temperatura nos 11ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2011 às 10:33)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite, com 1,0 mm acumulado até ao momento.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,3ºC

precipitação 0,4mm

Agora estão 16,0ºC, 74%Hr, 1008,2hpa e vento fraco de SE, espero por uma tarde de chuva


----------



## SicoStorm (11 Mar 2011 às 14:08)

Alentejo está debaixo de agua ... bom principio !!! 

 Também cá chegará penso eu de que ... 



 actual: *16ºc*


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

Por aqui este evento de instabilidade tem sido um "grande fiasco", apenas foi bom de Lisboa para baixo.
Precipitação nem vê-la, apenas na 2ªf. à tarde é que apareceu um aguaceiro moderado com algum granizo e trovoadas nesse dias foram apenas clarões ao longe...mas pronto já ando habituado a isto.
Sigo com céu muito Nublado e *19.8ºc*


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui neste momento. Levo já 2,2 mm e ainda continua.


----------



## Microburst (11 Mar 2011 às 14:46)

Lightning disse:


> Aguaceiro forte por aqui neste momento. Levo já 2,2 mm e ainda continua.



Por Almada chove moderado, o aguaceiro desviou-se mais para os lados do Seixal e Corroios como disse o Lightning.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

A chuva continua e já apresento 3,2 mm acumulados na estação de Moscavide.


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2011 às 16:19)

Por aqui o céu já está muito nublado.

A temperatura vai descendo, desde a máxima de 17,7ºC, pelas 12H45 e os actuais 15,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2011 às 16:20)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A chuva continua e já apresento 3,2 mm acumulados na estação de Moscavide.



A mínima foi de 12,0 ºC, mas a temperatura pouco se alterou até agora, aos actuais 13,7 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 16:31)

Começa agora a chuviscar, tenho apenas 0.2mm acumulados devido ao aguaceiro de madrugada...Durante a manhã e inicio de tarde ainda não vi chuva, só células a passar ao lado... 

Sigo com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2011 às 16:53)

Chove com alguma intensidade e estão acumulados 4,0 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2011 às 16:55)

Aqui chuva fraca e 0,6 mm.

12,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2011 às 16:59)

Muito fraco este dia por aqui! apenas 0,4mm ainda de tarde tem pingado mas mal molha a estrada

Máxima:*16,4ºC* -4ºC que ontem!
Mínima:*11,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: 24km/h

Precipitação:0,4mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mar 2011 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado por aqui vai em 6.1mm
De momento chove fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

A chuva fez uma pausa, com 4,8 mm acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura de apenas 13,3 ºC, céu encoberto e 91 % de humidade relativa.

Um dia totalmente diferente do de ontem.


----------



## rafaeljona (11 Mar 2011 às 18:37)

O radar do IM ás 16:00 con diz com o que aconteceu aqui em Torres Vedras por volta dessa hora.
Chuva muito forte( o ponto amarelo na radar do IM) e vento nulo.Mas antes tava uma grande vendaval e parou do nada para começar essa chuva muito forte.
Vento fraco de Oeste onde estão as nuvens mais promissoras e chuva fraca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2011 às 19:41)

Chove forte aqui, em Loures! Espero termos mais instabilidade brevemente.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2011 às 19:44)

Aqui vai chovendo fraco e acumulei ate agora 0,8mm desde as 00h

temperatura de 13,1º


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Por aqui tem estado a chover fraco e neste momento com maior intensidade, tendo acumulado desde as 0h, 2.7mm.

A ausência de chuva e a presença parcial do sol durante a manhã e inicio de tarde fez com que a temperatura chegasse aos *18.1ºC*.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *11.0ºC*.
Rajada máxima: *26.6km/h*

Neste momento 13.5ºC, 85%HR, pressão a 1006hPa e vento fraco.

EDIT(2135): Chove moderadamente, 4.2mm acumulados. Acidente num cruzamento com 2 automóveis ligeiros a 300 metros daqui, possivelmente devido à chuva e piso escorregadio.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2011 às 21:37)

Tenho 2,2mm acumulados até agora, temperatura nos 12,4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

Tarde chuvosa por aqui.

Por agora sigo com 12.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2011 às 21:56)

Boa noite!
Por aqui, desde o meio da tarde que começaram os aguaceiros, tendo já acumulado 7.3mm...
De momento, 13.2ºC, 89%HR, 1006hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.5ºC
15.8ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (11 Mar 2011 às 21:59)

A Baixa/Pressão decidiu deixar a Madeira FINALMENTE !!! 

 Observo valores de Pressão relativamente baixos , 

 propicio a fenómenos ...


 actual: *12,8ºc*


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Neste momento apenas morrinha, 5,2mm acumulados.

Sigo com 12.7ºC, pressão a 1005hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

Em Odivelas já não chove. 

O acumulado hoje foi de 9mm, sendo que 6mm foram nas últimas 3 horas.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Mar 2011 às 23:37)

Tem caido alguma chuva durante o dia, agora esteve a chover com mais intensidade, 4mm acumulados.

Agora ainda chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2011 às 00:31)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,8ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

Os açoreanos estão com sorte, trovoada sábado e domingo, os dias inteiros. Segunda é a vez do continente, apenas em determinadas regiões. (previsões do IM).

Até amanhã!


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2011 às 01:27)

olá 

A chuva que em quase todo o dia de ontem se fez sentir parece ter dado alguma trégua desde há pouco, ainda que o céu se mantenha completamente encoberto.

Temperatura nos cerca de *11ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Mar 2011 às 01:53)

Dia marcado por céu encoberto e aguaceiros ocasionais.

Máxima de *17ºC*.

Por agora estão 12,4ºC, 1005 hPa, céu muito nublado, vento nulo e tudo sequinho, a chuva parece que se contorna para não cair aqui..


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2011 às 01:58)

Com mais 0,5mm do dia de ontem, o acumulado do mês, é de 4,1mm. 

Neste momento 10,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 02:12)

Despeço-me por "hoje" com uma temperatura agradável, 12.4ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

A pressão continua a descer e está neste momento a 1003hPa.

Até logo.


----------



## SicoStorm (12 Mar 2011 às 09:40)

Começo com Sol  

 Temperatura amena

 Humidade ronda os 90%

 Vento 4Km/h SUL


 Agora a Pressão ainda com valores baixos  1003.7 hPa


----------



## SicoStorm (12 Mar 2011 às 11:16)

A Frente encontra-se ainda a 750 Km da Costa

 Vamos observar sua evolução


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2011 às 12:43)

Em Setubal a mínima foi de 10,8ºC

De madrugada não choveu nada!

Esta manha formou um aguaceiro pequeno aqui mesmo em cima e deixou 1,4mm

Temperatura agora 14,8ºC, 82%Hr, 1003,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 13:13)

Mínima: 9.3ºC, precipitação acumulada: 0.2mm

Agora sigo com 17.1ºC tendo já estado nos 17.4ºC, pressão a 1004hPa, vento fraco e céu muito nublado com abertas.


----------



## zejorge (12 Mar 2011 às 14:20)

Boa tarde

Sigo com, céu com boas abertas, e uma temperatura de 16,6º. Acumulei até agora 5,3 mm. O vento está fraco de  NNW com 15,5 kmh.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2011 às 14:50)

Aqui céu pouco nublado.

15,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 17:41)

Máxima de 17.4ºC pela Quinta do Conde.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2011 às 17:49)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*10,8ºC*
Máxima:*18,4ºC*

Agora estão 15,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

Tem chovido fraco, 0,2mm.

Agora 13,4ºC.


----------



## I_Pereira (12 Mar 2011 às 19:59)

Um amigo meu apanhou isto hoje por Santarém (12:08)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2011 às 20:46)

Eu ainda não percebo muito da coisa, mas parece que vem coisa grossa em direcção a Setúbal/Lisboa.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 20:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu ainda não percebo muito da coisa, mas parece que vem coisa grossa em direcção a Setúbal/Lisboa.



Sim, aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade afectando principalmente o sul, que será inicialmente fraca aumentando o grau de intensidade da precipitação para moderado sendo por vezes forte em alguns locais, nada de muito alarmante, por enquanto. 

Sigo com 13.8ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

12,8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 21:07)

Geiras disse:


> Sim, *aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade *afectando principalmente o sul, que será inicialmente fraca aumentando o grau de precipitação para moderado sendo por vezes forte em alguns locais, nada de muito alarmante, por enquanto.
> 
> Sigo com 13.8ºC e vento fraco/nulo.



Na minha opinião, não me parece ser uma linha de instabilidade, mas sim uma frente.

12,8ºC estáveis.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

Começa a pingar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

andres disse:


> Na minha opinião, não me parece ser uma linha de instabilidade, mas sim uma frente.
> 
> 12,8ºC estáveis.



Qual a melhor para dar animo à noite/madrugada?


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Obrigado André 

No entanto, esta frente já apresenta algumas descargas eléctricas 






Fonte


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2011 às 21:16)

É uma frente fria, nunca poderia ser uma linha de instabilidade. Por isso a chuva é garantida.

12,2ºC e 0,8 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2011 às 21:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qual a melhor para dar animo à noite/madrugada?



A frente é caracterizada por chuva continua podendo variar de intensidade consoante as suas características.

A linha de instabilidade é tal como o nome diz, caracterizada por trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes podendo ocorrer também granizo.

Tudo depende dos teus gostos


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 21:19)

> A frente é caracterizada por chuva continua podendo variar de intensidade consoante as suas características.
> 
> *A linha de instabilidade é tal como o nome diz, é caracterizada por trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes podendo ocorrer também granizo.
> 
> Tudo depende dos teus gostos*



Aí está a resposta Duarte Sousa.

12,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 21:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> É uma frente fria, nunca poderia ser uma linha de instabilidade. Por isso a chuva é garantida.
> 
> 12,2ºC e 0,8 mm.



Pois é Mário, voce, melhor que ninguém aqui no fórum sabe que eu confundo sempre isto... 

13.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Mar 2011 às 21:23)

E por estar a ter já descargas eléctricas, há possibilidade de quando chegar a terra (se chegar) já não haver nada??

Os meus gostos? Quanto pior melhor, nem que caia o céu
Só não percebo, quando era puto, até aos 11/12 anos, parecia ter fobia a trovoadas... Hoje em dia, com 15 anos, fico especado na janela a ver tudo a acontecer!


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 21:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só não percebo, quando era puto, até aos 11/12 anos, parecia ter fobia a trovoadas... Hoje em dia, com 15 anos, fico especado na janela a ver tudo a acontecer!



Comigo, aconteceu exactamente o mesmo 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os meus gostos? Quanto pior melhor



Verdadeiro espírito de um MeteoLouco


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Agora é que reparei que está a chover fraco, já a rua está molhada.

12,8ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Microburst (12 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

I_Pereira disse:


> Um amigo meu apanhou isto hoje por Santarém (12:08)



Grande foto do André, Ivo. 

Já se percebeu que o Ribatejo é o nosso _Tornado alley_. Abraço do Charlie!


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 13.8ºC, 72%HR, 1006hpa, e há pouco caíram uns pingos, que mal molharam a estrada...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

olá 

Céu com muitas nuvens, chuviscos muito esporádicos e vento fraco em deslocação de oeste.

Temperatura nos cerca de *13ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Bem apanhado, I_Pereira.  Cada vez existem mais olhos espalhados por este país fora.

Extremos de hoje:

Tmax: 16,3ºC

Tmin: 9,2ºC

Precip: 1,0mm

Neste momento 10,5ºC.

PS - Quinta noite consecutiva com temperatura mínima a rondar os 10ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 22:40)

Continua a chuviscar, temperatura nos 12.5ºC, humidade relativa de 82% e pressão a 1006mb.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 22:49)

Continua a chuviscar, 12,3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 22:51)

Chuviscos que deram temporariamente lugar a chuva fraca, tendo subido a acumulação de hoje para 0.7mm.


----------



## cactus (12 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Aqui já chuvisca há já algum tempo sem parar ( a chamada chuva molha parvos) ...noto que a temperatura caiu um pouco


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

Já chove de modo fraco de novo, já começa a fazer poças.


----------



## Geiras (12 Mar 2011 às 22:59)

12.3ºC e humidade relativa nos 83%.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:05)

12,0ºC e vento nulo.

Chove fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Mar 2011 às 23:12)

Já não são apenas chuviscos mas já chove digno da própria expressão.

Temperatura nos *12ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Parou de chover, 11,9ºC.


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2011 às 23:56)

I_Pereira disse:


> Um amigo meu apanhou isto hoje por Santarém (12:08)



Por acaso a essa hora caiu um aguaceiro de forte intensidade por estas bandas, mas ficava longe de imaginar que se estivesse a formar "isso" nesse forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,2ºC

Mín - 9,6ºC

Precipitação - 0,8 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de Ontem:

Temperatura mínima: 8,9ºC.
Temperatura máxima: 18,0ºC.

Precipitação:1mm.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 01:13)

Precipitação total acumulada ontem, dia 12: 0.7mm
Precipitação hoje: 0.0mm

Temperatura nos 12ºC e humidade relativa de 88%. O vento é predominantemente nulo.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 01:17)

11,8ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2011 às 07:18)

Bom dia.

Em Odivelas, sigo com 16mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Tudo graças ao forte aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 5h.

De momento não chove.
Temperatura nos 10ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2011 às 09:04)

bom dia, está a ser um principio de manhã de muita chuva por aqui         estão 10.6ºc e vento fraco de nordeste


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia!!

Aqui foi uma madrugada e inicio de manha de chuva torrencial sem parar!!fica aqui os registos de precipitação na altura de maior precipitação entre as 4:30 e as 9horas da manha! 

4:30h/5h -*3,2mm* 
5h/6h -*4,6mm*
6h/7h -*18,2mm*
7h/8h -*15,4mm* 
8h/9h -*2,6mm*

Foi esta a altura mais critica da chuva  ainda deu para ouvir bastante perto 5 trovoes entre as 6:30 e as 8h da manha

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h *45,0mm*

Agora não chove e estão 11,0ºC, 95%Hr, 1002,4hpa e vento nulo


----------



## SicoStorm (13 Mar 2011 às 09:38)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia!!
> 
> Aqui foi uma madrugada e inicio de manha de chuva torrencial sem parar!!fica aqui os registos de precipitação na altura de maior precipitação entre as 4:30 e as 9horas da manha!
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 11:34)

Bom dia !!

Sigo com 16mm acumulados, depois das chuvadas da noite.

14,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 13:03)

Aqui 9,4 mm até ao momento.

14,0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

por  aqui ficou-se pelos 7.2mm:


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2011 às 13:23)

Boa tarde.

A chuva fraca ao final da manhã acumulou 2,0mm.

Neste momento céu encoberto e 12,2ºC.


----------



## meteo (13 Mar 2011 às 13:28)

Belas chuvadas aqui pelo litoral Centro... 45 mm em Setubal...Oeiras tem igual precipitação... à que caiu em Setubal das 4:30 às 5:00!

Precipitação acumulada em Oeiras desde as 0:00- *3,2 mm* 


http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## rafaeljona (13 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

Chove torrencialmente granizo com chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 16:03)

16,1ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 16:04)

Uns miseráveis 11.2mm acumulados pela Quinta do Conde comparado com os  45mm em Setúbal não é nada!! 

Mínima de 11.3ºC.


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 16:09)

Fogo!! por aqui para chover é tão difiçil, enquanto que na serra da estrela atraí todas as nuvens e só é preciso ficar nublado para chover


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 16:22)

O que dizia-se ser um dia chuva está a ser com sol e nuvens


----------



## DRC (13 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

Por aqui a chuva caiu somente durante a madrugada.
Neste momento algumas nuvens mas sem sinais de chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 18:04)

As imagens de satélite e de radar mostram que o estado do tempo não estará nada famoso, a estas horas, na região que fica para nordeste da cidade de Leiria ...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Mar 2011 às 18:08)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite e de radar mostram que o estado do tempo não estará nada famoso, a estas horas, na região que fica para nordeste da cidade de Leiria ...



De facto pela cidade ja caíaram alguns aguaceiros, mas deve de estar mesmo a despejar para a zona de Ourém´, ja ouvi alguns trovões para nordeste efectivamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2011 às 18:30)

Foto de há 5 minutos perto de Loures.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Mar 2011 às 19:00)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite e de radar mostram que o estado do tempo não estará nada famoso, a estas horas, na região que fica para nordeste da cidade de Leiria ...



Ansiao _6,9mm_ das 17h às 18h 

A célula dirige-se para Nordeste.

Ansiao mais _4,5mm_ das 18h às 19h

Alvega _3,8mm_

Proença-a-nova _3,8mm_


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

Por aqui ainda vou com os 7.2mm, aguaceiros só ao lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 20:54)

Acabara-me de mandar sms que no Montijo viram 2 relampagos em menos de 1 minuto !

O que será ?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Mar 2011 às 21:00)

Das 19 às 20h nas Emas do IM

Proença-a nova _16,3mm_  (interior norte e centro)

Lousä _6,8mm_


----------



## Brunomc (13 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

andres eu também vi daqui..até mais de 2..


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 21:11)

Brunomc disse:


> andres eu também vi daqui..até mais de 2..



Diz-me, para que direcção ?


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

Por aqui um dia decepcionante e não me pareçe que venha a mudar


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

Máxima:15,8ºC
Mínima:10,3ºC

Precipitação total:45,0mm não chovei mais durante o dia...

Próximas horas chuvas moderadas e fortes toda a madrugada e possibilidade de trovoadas


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

*17.3ºC*
*11.2ºC*
Precipitação: 11.2mm


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2011 às 21:28)

Brunomc disse:


> andres eu também vi daqui..até mais de 2..



Também estou curioso, p'ra que lados?

O dia por aqui foi marcado por céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, nada de mais, fui a Lisboa e Sintra e o cenário foi sempre idêntico, esperemos que a noite anime..

Dia ameno, com a temperatura máxima a rondar os *20ºC*.

Sigo agora com 13,2ºC, 1004 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

JoãoPT disse:


> Também estou curioso, p'ra que lados?
> 
> O dia por aqui foi marcado por céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos, nada de mais, fui a Lisboa e Sintra e o cenário foi sempre idêntico, esperemos que a noite anime..
> 
> ...



Ele enviou-me sms, para NW.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2011 às 22:12)

A bela chuvada do fim do dia deixou aqui 12mm de precipitação, aumentando o acumulado do dia para 14,0mm.

Neste momento 9,3ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Mar 2011 às 22:12)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte em Setúbal.

Nada de trovoada.


----------



## Rainy (13 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Chegará aqui alguma chuva forte ou estamos muito a norte?


----------



## DRC (13 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Esteve a chuviscar por aqui.


----------



## SicoStorm (13 Mar 2011 às 22:24)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de satélite e de radar mostram que o estado do tempo não estará nada famoso, a estas horas, na região que fica para nordeste da cidade de Leiria ...



 Foi agua a mais .....!


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2011 às 22:29)

Uma foto do por do sol hoje no cabo espichel na companhia de grandes amigos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Brutal Miguel...

Grande foto!!


----------



## SicoStorm (13 Mar 2011 às 22:35)

Foto local certo à hora certa !

 Boa Foto!


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 22:35)

Acabo de ver um clarão para SW e passado cerca de 15 segundos oiço o trovão mas muuuuito abafado...


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Parece que se aproxima uma célula em formação, será desta que nos bate à porta? 

13,0ºC e não chove.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 23:04)

Por aqui começa a chover moderadamente!

Sigo com 11.3ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 23:14)

12.5mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 23:22)

Chove moderado.

11,0 mm e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2011 às 23:30)

vou com 47,0mm, hoje a pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2011 às 23:34)

Começa a chover fraco.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2011 às 23:35)

Chove moderado há algum tempo, 17,8mm.

Veremos o que a noite nos reserva, tenho esperança


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

Parou de chover, 12.5mm acumulados e 11.3ºC. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 23:50)

15,4 mm, 11,4ºC e vento fraco.

Nada de relâmpagos ou trovões.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Terminei o dia com 20mm.
Os últimos 4mm caíram agora no último aguaceiro, onde caiu também algum granizo.

Trovoada, só ouvi uma às 23:43.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 10,0ºC

Precipitação - 15,8 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Caiu há minutos um forte aguaceiro, agora chove fraco. O vento é fraco ou nulo. Nada de actividade eléctrica. A minha aposta é amanhã por volta do meio-dia.

Abraços


----------



## dASk (14 Mar 2011 às 00:17)

abate-se um violento aguaceiro sobre a moita neste momento!


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2011 às 00:41)

Acabou de cair um diluvio em que atingi os 135,6mm/h 

Total acumulado desde as 00h de 4,4mm


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2011 às 00:47)

Mais uma célula a desenvolver-se a Sul de mim (que provavelmente foi a que descarregou os 135,6mm/h ai miguel), que já tem actividade eléctrica.

Por agora chove fraco, esperemos que a célula se aguente e ainda dê um ar da sua graça por aqui. 

Pelo menos a madrugada promete, há muita instabilidade e condições favoráveis para o desenvolvimento das células.


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2011 às 01:06)

À mt tempo que não via tanta chuva a cair em Peniche


----------



## Geiras (14 Mar 2011 às 01:27)

Por aqui continua a pingar de forma fraca sem acumulação para já. A temperatura subiu ligeiramente e encontra-se agora nos 11.0ºC.

Espero pela madrugada chuvosa e barulhenta...


----------



## HotSpot (14 Mar 2011 às 07:49)

Sigo com 10,6 mm acumulados


----------



## Teles (14 Mar 2011 às 10:54)

Boas, por aqui 12,2mm até ao momento e temperatura actual de 13,4ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

olá 

Trovoada ontem à noite por aqui? 
O céu apresenta muita nebulosidade em tons de cinza carregado, essencialmente Nimbostratus e Cumulus fractus contudo sem precipitação, no entanto a madrugada foi bem chuvosa!
Olhando como habitualmente para o parque eólico de Bolores, o vento desloca-se de um modo geral fraco de NW.

Termómetro a marcar os *13ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

Por aqui o acumulado de hoje vai em 9.2mm


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

5,6 mm e 11,0ºC.

Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 17:03)

Desde os inícios da tarde verificou-se um agravamento geral das condições verificando-se uma descida da temperatura, o regresso da precipitação e também uma intensificação do vento que entretanto teve uma ligeira rotação e desloca-se de WNW.

Temperatura nos *11ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada foi de bastante chuva de tarde não choveu mais!

Máxima:*14,3ºC*
Mínima:*9,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27km/h*

Precipitação total até agora:*17,8mm* rain rate máximo:*135,6mm/h (00:29)*

Agora estão 12,6ºC,78%Hr, 999,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2011 às 18:07)

Por aqui sigo com 11.5ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 18:33)

Nova acalmia agora pelo final da tarde sobretudo em relação ao vento, a precipitação apresenta-se fraca e mais regular.

Temperatura nos *10ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 18:36)

Boa tarde.

Com o raiar do dia surgiu a chuva, que alternadamente moderado ou fraco acumulou até ao momento 14,0mm (mas não irá ficar por este valor).

Em suma, um belo dia de chuva.

Tmin: 7,8ºC

Tmax: 10,7ºC

Neste momento 9,7ºC.


----------



## Rainy (14 Mar 2011 às 18:51)

Hoje foi o ultimo dia de chuva?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Acumulados 14,4 mm hoje em Moscavide, dos quais apenas 0,2 mm foram após o início da manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

Extremos de hoje:

10,3 ºC / 14,1 ºC

14,4 mm

---

Céu muito nublado desde as 0h e aguaceiros fortes durante a madrugada.


----------



## Geiras (14 Mar 2011 às 19:56)

*13.8ºC* / *94%HR*
*10.3ºC* / *60%HR*
Precipitação: *11mm*
Rajada máxima: *25.2km/h*

Agora estão 11.6ºC, humidade relativa nos 73% e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Durante a madrugada nada de trovoada, mas muita chuva.

Choveu sensivelmente até ao meio da manhã, depois começaram a aparecer alguns raios de Sol. 

Sigo com 12,1ºC, vento nulo e 1004 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 20:30)

Nesta altura do campeonato, para onde é que a temperatura está a descer?! 

Sem precipitação, vento fraco mas bem fresquinho de oeste. 

*9ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (14 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

Boas !

 max: *12,9ºc*


 actual: *9,6ºc*

 A partir de meio da tarde a pressão voltou a subir 

 Ar fresco a entrar , temperatura a descer ...


 Ainda vai chovendo ...!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 23:38)

olá 

Uma trégua na precipitação trouxe uma melhoria das condições agora com céu pouco nublado por cúmulus fractus um pouco dispersos, vento fraco em deslocação de Oeste e a temperatura desde há pouco sem alterações visíveis.

9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 12,2ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Precipitação - 5,6 mm


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

O dia de ontem acumulou 16,5mm de precipitação.

31mm em dois dias.


----------



## HotSpot (15 Mar 2011 às 07:38)

Mínima de *4,5ºC* 

Está um lindo dia de sol...


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2011 às 07:48)

O dia inicia-se com pouquíssimos Cumulus no céu, e 8,4ºC.

A mínima foi de *6,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1006 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2011 às 10:43)

Temperatura mínima de *8,8ºC*.

Por agora já vou nos 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por cumulus.

1007 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

Gilmet disse:


> A mínima foi de *6,9ºC*.



Aqui foi 8,1ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2011 às 12:46)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi 7,6ºC no terraço e 6,4ºC mais perto do solo

Agora sol e 15,1ºC o vento sopra moderado com uma rajada máxima a pouco de 35km/h


----------



## DRC (15 Mar 2011 às 13:42)

Observa-se um pequeno aguaceiro sobre o Tejo e Margem Sul a deslocar-se para Este.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 14:28)

Por aqui antes das 13horas caiu um aguaceiro de curta duração e acumulou 0.4mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 15:37)

Uns vão-se dissipando e outros crescendo.





13,1ºC e vento fraco de SW/S.


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2011 às 15:43)

Estou rodeado de células, mas com a "sorte" que devo de ter...passam todas ao lado


----------



## nunessimoes (15 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

Com o céu azul que estava... Neste momento o céu a ficar praticamente todo escuro com o som dos trovões a sul de Leiria. Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa???


----------



## F_R (15 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Mínima 6.3ºC
Máxima 16.1ºC

Agora 14.3ºC

Nada de chuva hoje


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

A sul de Loures parece haver uma célula bem escura. Não sei a direcção do vento ao certo, mas segundo a METAR de LPPT às 17h30 era de 22 nós de 9º.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mar 2011 às 17:55)

Esta uma boa célula a Leste de leiria,Zona de Ansiao,Ourem,Figueiro dos Vinhos,por ai.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2011 às 17:55)

Boa tarde !

Por volta das 13:15, um belo aguaceiro de muito granizo surpreendeu o Afonsoeiro, Montijo.

Foi mesmo violento no granizo, pelo menos 30 minutos sempre a cair a chuvada. O granizo uns 5 minutos sempre a cair.

A temperatura deve ter baixo para uns 8/9ºC e a acumulação talvez uns 5mm.

Foi mesmo muita água.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

nunessimoes disse:


> Com o céu azul que estava... Neste momento o céu a ficar praticamente todo escuro com o som dos trovões a sul de Leiria. Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa???



A célula está a passar a este da cidade.












--------------------
Célula que se passeia a oeste.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Mar 2011 às 18:13)

O Henrique Santos numa SMS afirma que viu um relâmpago para norte da Serra de Sintra, , eventualmente será da célula da fotografia do André.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 18:22)

O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado ou limpo mas cedo começei a avistar no mar nuvens com crescimento vertical.  Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado mas em volta há bastantes cumulus e CB's.

Visto que o sol se está a ir, ha alguma probabilidade de continuarem a formar-se células?


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O Henrique Santos numa SMS afirma que viu um relâmpago para norte da Serra de Sintra, , eventualmente será da célula da fotografia do André.



Exacto Pedro.
A célula está a desenvolver-se bem, mas dirige-se para norte, junto à costa.







Aqui, vento fraco de sul.
Vamos lá ver se aquela pequena célula a oeste do Cabo Espichel se desenvolve e segue também rumo a norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Mar 2011 às 18:27)

Geiras disse:


> ha alguma probabilidade de continuarem a formar-se células?



Não, porque:



Geiras disse:


> Visto que o sol se está a ir



Não há previsão de instabilidade para os próximos dias.


----------



## DRC (15 Mar 2011 às 18:36)

Acaba de passar uma nuvem muito negra mesmo aqui ao lado da Póvoa que possivelmente deixou umas pingas no Forte da Casa.

Observa-se também uma célua a Oeste com cortinas de chuva mais a Noroeste.


----------



## Microburst (15 Mar 2011 às 19:17)

Neste momento, 19h15, vê-se a Leste de Lisboa uma magnífica célula com uma bigorna bem definida que tem estado a "lançar" relâmpagos à média de um por minuto.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

AnDré disse:


> Exacto Pedro.
> A célula está a desenvolver-se bem, mas dirige-se para norte, junto à costa.
> 
> 
> ...



*1,9mm* no Cabo Raso das 17h às 18h (pena ter tocado apenas de raspao em terra..)

A célula que estava perto do Cabo Espichel ja esta a entrar na zona da Grande Lisboa


----------



## PTbig (15 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

acabei de encontrar relatos de uma tromba de agua em frente da praia das maças. 15-03-11






Não sei a que horas foi, encontrei no facebook de um amigo


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Aqui nada se passou, estava negro pra oeste e pouco mais.

Neste momento céu cada vez mais limpo, 11,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PTbig (15 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

Por enquanto aqui também esta tudo calmo ao que parece a tromba de agua foi a cerca de 1 hora


----------



## Pisfip (15 Mar 2011 às 20:12)

boa noite, relato que por volta das 17horas aqui em fatima um violento aguaceiro, que durou cerca de meia hora deixou o caos em toda a cidade, tudo ficou branco de uma quantidade imensa de granizo, houve diversos acidentes. de salientar que durante a queda intensa de granizo enorme, este se fez acompanhar de tremenda trovoada, muitos e seguidos trovoes e relampagos. por aqui a temperatura actual e de 6graus apenas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2011 às 20:21)

PTbig disse:


> acabei de encontrar relatos de uma tromba de agua em frente da praia das maças. 15-03-11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vinha aqui agora mesmo dizer o mesmo. Deixo aqui o link do meu perfil do facebook, adicionem-me, eu aceito, e vejam o video que eu partilhei. http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=201955579832133#!/profile.php?id=100000313543345


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

Fotos de uma célula a Este (para os lados do Tejo/Salvaterra) esta tarde.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

Por aqui todo passou ao lado, mas deixou-me feliz na mesma ao ver belas formaçôes, deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens de uma célula que passou a SE daqui.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

Temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 18.5ºC
Prec: 0.4mm


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos... e com a edição ainda estragou mais nalgumas delas...

Célula a Norte


























Cumulus Congestus a Este ao final da tarde


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2011 às 22:17)

Máxima de 15,7 ºC.

Um dia sem precipitação apresar do céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2011 às 22:19)

Extremos de hoje:

6,6 ºC / 15,7 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Uma noite fria para o mês em questão.


----------



## Teles (15 Mar 2011 às 22:45)

Boas, umas fotos de hoje há tarde:


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2011 às 22:46)

Sigo com 8.9ºC, vento nulo e pressão atmosférica a 1011mb.

Célula a S de Sesimbra já com descargas eléctricas


----------



## Pisfip (15 Mar 2011 às 22:52)

por fatima estao 3.5 e de esperar algum possivel aguaceiro para esta noite? se algo caisse nao seria agua apenas.. eheheh


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

Teles disse:


> Boas, umas fotos de hoje há tarde:




Nebulosidade muito interessante. Boas fotos. 

Por cá, o dia não teve direito a esse tipo de nebulosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC


----------



## Pisfip (16 Mar 2011 às 00:45)

sera que ja posso ir dormir? agora que a temperatura esta perfeita, nao aparece nenhum aguaceiro. despeco me portanto com 1 grau apenas, perfeito para manter um cenario ainda bonito por fatima pela noite fora.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2011 às 01:04)

olá

Belo desfile de imagens que sobretudo esta tarde marcaram o tipo de nebulosidade, elas surgiam por todo o lado e não apenas no corredor da margem sul do Tejo!
Ocasionalmente surgiram alguns chuviscos mas muito pouco significativos já que o sol se mostrava entre boas abertas.

Decorre mais uma madrugada fresca com céu pouco nublado com maior concentração de nuvens mais a oeste junto à costa e vento fraco a nulo vindo de norte.

Termómetro a marcar *9ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 01:14)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> AnDré disse:
> 
> 
> > Aqui, vento fraco de sul.
> ...



Um pequeno time lapse do desenrolar dessa célula que acabou por se esfumar às portas de Lisboa.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Mar 2011 às 08:08)

Sol a brilhar é o que tenho em linha de vista ! 

 Está fresco !

 Pressão/Atmosférica volta a níveis normais ...

 mas algumas nuvens em aproximação a NE ...

 Bom para já !


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia!
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco, é o cenário.
Sigo com 11.5ºC, após mínima de 9ºC.
Ainda 70%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2011 às 13:20)

E o vento NW já se impôs, lá se vão os cumulos, a temperatura já sobe.

14,2ºC e 64%.


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2011 às 15:22)

Dia frio pela Lousã.

A mínima foi de 0,4ºC e a máxima até ao momento de 12,1ºC.

Neste momento ameaça chover, mas ainda não passou de esporádicos "micro-pingos"


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mar 2011 às 15:56)

Boa tarde !

Neste momento 15,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

Extremos de hoje:

6,9 ºC / 17,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado por cumulus, embora com algumas abertas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2011 às 19:34)

Chuvisca em Loures. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Curiosamente, a média das mínimas de Março, até hoje, está nos 10,6 ºC.

Precipitação acumulada de 37,0 mm até ao momento.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Mar 2011 às 19:54)

olá 

Alguns chuviscos agora pelos inícios da noite, o que era de prever com toda esta nebulosidade ainda muito compacta e vinda de oeste, apesar da tarde ter sido de uma forma geral soalheira com boas abertas.
Vento fraco em deslocação de Oeste.

Temperatura nos *12ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (16 Mar 2011 às 20:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Curiosamente, a média das mínimas de Março, até hoje, está nos 10,6 ºC.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada de 37,0 mm até ao momento.





 Estamos a meados do mês , a temperatura têm variado pelo lado positivo

 considero amena , mas é uma média para ver a subir em breve logo a partir 

 do fim de semana acho ...


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2011 às 20:51)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado ou limpo tendo o mesmo começado a nublar por cumulus durante a tarde.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura nos 14.1ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
*17.3ºC* / *48%HR*
*4.4ºC* / *99%HR*
Rajada máxima registada: *25.9km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

Boa noite!
Manhã e início de tarde com muito sol, mas com a nebulosidade a aumentar progressivamente com o avançar do dia...
De momento, céu muito nublado, com 14ºC, 71%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

9ºC
16.9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.5ºC

T.Minima: 1.7ºC

De referir que hoje houve uma pequena geada.


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> De referir que hoje houve uma pequena geada.



O mesmo por aqui 

Interessantes as mínimas pela Quinta do Conde e Corroios, são apenas uma dezena e pouco de km de distancia entre as 2 localidades


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2011 às 21:58)

Caíram alguns chuviscos há pouco, mas sem acumulação de precipitação.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2011 às 00:36)

Aqui por casa quando cheguei há pouco o céu apresentava apenas alguma nebulosidade média mas com boas abertas, de momento céu muito nublado e o destaque vai para o vento que se desloca fraco a moderado de NNW.

Temperatura nos *12ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2011 às 11:11)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,4ºC

Mín - 8,3ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

olá

Manhã de céu muito nublado por Stratocumulus radiatus, algumas abertas que permitem alguns raios de sol, mas ainda muito escassas.
Vento fraco a moderado de NNW.

Termómetro a marcar os *13ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mar 2011 às 12:41)

Devido à nebulosidade a mínima não foi abaixo dos *13,2ºC*.

Sigo com 19ºC, céu muito nublado por Stratocumulus, vento fraco e 1025 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2011 às 14:38)

Mínima de 12,5 ºC esta noite.

Um dia mais ameno, com menor variação térmica.

O vento sopra fraco de ONO e estão 16,1 ºC com 59 % de humidade.


----------



## Geiras (17 Mar 2011 às 16:20)

Máxima: *16.7ºC*
Mínima:* 13.1ºC* _a actualizar até ás 00h_
Rajada máxima registada: *23.8km/h*

Agora estão 16.0ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2011 às 18:35)

Aqui dia marcado por vento constante e forte de norte, com rajada máxima de 50 km/h.

Neste momento 11,8ºC, a máxima não foi além dos 13,6ºC.

Graças ao vento de norte, eis que se formam os primeiros _fractus_ do ano


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Mar 2011 às 20:47)

olá 

Duas fotos muito interessantes, Mário.
Lá por casa o cenário deve ter sido muito idêntico por essa hora; quiçá até mais nublado!

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de NW e uns fresquinhos *11ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

Boas !

 Hoje da parte da manhã não apareceu o Sol, mas

 após o almoço lá se conseguiu impor ...


 Sempre com algum vento !


 max: *16,7ºc*


 actual: *9,9ºc*


 pressão: *1023 hPa*


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2011 às 21:39)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia fresco e sem sol pela Lousã.

A tmax foi de 13,2ºC.

Neste momento 8,9ºC, a tmin do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2011 às 21:53)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje foi de 20.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Mar 2011 às 22:09)

Boa noite!
Dia solarengo, a preparar o fim de semana de primavera que aí vem...
De momento, sigo com 12.3ºC, 62%HR, 1027hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.3ºC (actual)
16.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,3ºC

Mín - 9,9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2011 às 01:07)

olá 

A nortada parece reclamar o seu domínio por estes lados, no entanto a acalmia voltou a ter lugar desde há pouco.
Céu limpo e a temperatura a manter os valores das noites anteriores.

*9ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mar 2011 às 01:15)

Por aqui a nortada também marcou o dia, embora não mexa uma folha agora.

11,7ºC, 1027 hPa.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Mar 2011 às 08:09)

Bom dia !

 Está fresco, bom sinal ...

 Sol no Horizonte !  Os pássaros cantam a sua melodia matinal ...

 Cheira a Primavera !!!

 pressão: *1028 hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia!
Céu completamente limpo, já há algum tempo que tal não se via...
Temperatura nos 12.6ºC, 69%HR, 1029hpa.
Mínima de 9.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2011 às 10:15)

Mínima de 8,6 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste, 15,4 ºC e 66 % de humidade.

Um dia com uma máxima que será certamente superior a 20 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2011 às 12:18)

Dia de céu limpo, já não via o céu de tal forma por aqui há muito tempo.

17,7ºC e vento fraco. O verde marca presença já às portas da Primavera


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2011 às 13:04)

Vento fraco de Leste, aquecimento lento por aqui, mas certamente a máxima será relativamente alta, pelas 16h.

Há breves instantes cheguei à casa dos 18 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Dia de céu limpo, já não via o céu de tal forma por aqui há muito tempo.
> 
> 17,7ºC e vento fraco. O verde marca presença já às portas da Primavera



O mesmo em Odivelas.
Uma brisa fraca de este e uma temperatura completamente primaveril! 
20,8ºC de momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

Pela Margem Sul, ainda não se chegou aos 20ºC, seguindo com a máxima do dia, nos 18.6ºC...


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Mar 2011 às 18:20)

Por aqui sigo com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

*21.6ºC*
*4.2ºC*
WindChill mínimo: *3ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *13.7km/h*


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.1 °C (16:15 UTC)*
*4.4 °C (06:55 UTC)*

Amanhã e Domingo continuação de céu limpo e máximas a rondar os 23ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

olá 

Por vezes lá surgiam alguns pequenos Cumulus no dominante céu azul mas muito dispersos. O vento permaneceu fraco predominando de leste.
Descida relativamente lenta da temperatura. 

Por agora nos *14ºC*.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Mar 2011 às 20:14)

Que belo dia !!!   

 Sol de manhã até ao final do dia !!! Bonito de ver  

 Temperatura agradável ...

 min: *7,4ºc*

 max: *20,7ºc*

 actual: *13,3ºc* 

 pressão: *1027 hPa*

 Boa estabilidade !!!


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2011 às 20:17)

Boa noite.

Depois de algum nevoeiro matinal o sol reinou durante o dia.

Tmax: 20,6ºC

Tmin: 1,8ºC

Neste momento 12,3ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Mar 2011 às 20:23)

Lousano disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Depois de algum nevoeiro matinal o sol reinou durante o dia.
> 
> ...




   A Temperatura min. foi mesmo até baixo 1,8ºc , mesmo fresco !!!


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2011 às 20:26)

SicoStorm disse:


> A Temperatura min. foi mesmo até baixo 1,8ºc , mesmo fresco !!!



As próximas noites serão frescas, mas penso que não atinjam valores como desta madrugada.


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

Boa noite.

Estão já 9.5ºC por aqui e o vento é nulo há já bastante tempo.
Pressão atmosférica a 1027mb e céu limpo.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Mar 2011 às 23:51)

10,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,0ºC

Mín - 8,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 00:32)

O talvez previsível acentuado arrefecimento nocturno por aqui ainda não é significativo, quiçá em algumas áreas bem próximas daqui o cenário já seja diferente!

Céu aparentemente limpo, vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.

Termómetro a marcar os *11ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mar 2011 às 03:10)

Dia Primaveril, com a máxima a rondar os *24ºC*, durante todo o dia o céu manteve-se totalmente limpo e o vento fraco. 

A mínima foi de 8,5ºC.

Sigo com 11,0ºC, 1026 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2011 às 10:05)

Vai um calorão por estes lados. Sigo já com *17,1ºC*, em subida moderada, estando a humidade nos 45%.

Mínima de *7,7ºC*, tal como a de ontem.

Pressão a 1025 hPa e céu limpo!


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia!
Céu totalmente limpo, mínima de 9.7ºC, e temperatura actual nos 13.8ºC... hoje devemos passar os 20ºC por aqui...

Extremos de ontem:

19.5ºC
9.6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 11:10)

olá 

Por aqui também céu azul com vento fraco de leste e se este último se mantiver é quase certo que irá uniformizar a temperatura um pouco por todo o lado.

*15ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

*20,0ºC*, 45% e céu limpo.

Sinto-me no Verão!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Mar 2011 às 12:08)

Gilmet disse:


> Sinto-me no Verão!



Um Verão muito tímido com apenas *17ºC* por aqui...
Vento fraco a moderado de leste.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 12:36)

20,4ºC e vento fraco de NE.

Dia brutal para arejar o mofo das t-shirts e das entranhas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Aqui ao meio-dia o termómetro da farmácia marcava 32ºC mas na verdade estão 17.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 13:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui ao meio-dia o termómetro da farmácia marcava 32ºC mas na verdade estão 17.6ºC.



Se está a levar com o sol em cima é normal, os termómetros da farmácia só são bons à noite e alguns nem isso.

 Termómetros de rua existem para quê?


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 13:13)

Queluz vai neste momento com 21,1ºC e a Venteira com 26,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2011 às 13:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Queluz vai neste momento com 21,1ºC e a Venteira com 26,6ºC



Não é o aquecimento global, nesse caso é local. 

Por aqui a mínima foi de 4,3ºC, seguindo de momento com 21,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2011 às 13:47)

*21,3ºC* com 36% de humidade!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Mar 2011 às 15:03)

25ºC e 32% de humidade


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2011 às 15:05)

*22,1ºC* que já é a máxima do ano. 

HR de 50%.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 15:06)

Temperaturas Maximas nas Emas do Im das 13h às 14h

Alvega *23,7°C*
Coruche *23,1°C*
Tomar *23,0*
Santarém *23,0°C*
Torres Vedras *22,6°C*
Leiria *22,6°C*

Para contrastar temos 

Cabo Carvoeiro *13,7°C* com uma humidade de 86%


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2011 às 15:07)

21,8ºC e humidade nos 37%

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 16:30)

15Horas

Leiria-Cidade *25,8°C* (Alguem sabe em que circunstancias localiza-se esta estaçao,sempre tive curiosidade devido aos seus valores?)
Coruche *24,2°C*
Alvega *24,2°C*
Tomar *23,7°C*
Santarém *23,4°C*
Torres Vedras *23,4°C*


Cabo Carvoeiro *14,4°C*


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2011 às 16:42)

Boa tarde !

Que brasa . Máxima de 23.2ºC, para já.

Agora 23.0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2011 às 16:46)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> 15Horas
> 
> Leiria-Cidade *25,8°C* (Alguem sabe em que circunstancias localiza-se esta estaçao,sempre tive curiosidade devido aos seus valores?)


Se for do IM talvez seja uma RUEMA e apresente esses valores.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mar 2011 às 17:08)

Já se sente algum calor por aqui, a máxima rondou os *25ºC*, não tenho valores absolutos pois o Sol influenciou os mesmos.

Sigo ainda com 22,6ºC, vento nulo, céu limpo e 1025 hPa.

Mínima de 9,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2011 às 17:10)

Por aqui a máxima já foi atingida, com 21.3ºC...


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 17:26)

Máxima: *23.9ºC* 
Mínima: *4.8ºC*
Rajada máxima: *15.1km/h*

Agora estão ainda 22.9ºC, humidade relativa a 25%HR e o vento é fraco.

Céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (19 Mar 2011 às 17:33)

Boa tarde!


Por aqui um dia Sensacional!! Sabe bem este tempo e esta temperatura. Oeiras vai nos 21ºC e máxima de 23,5ºC às 16:00 
Céu mais azul era impossível.


----------



## belem (19 Mar 2011 às 17:51)

Vou sair daqui a bocado para um ponto alto e com boa visibilidade para ver a Lua subir!


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 18:52)

A temperatura já começa a descer bem, 19.2ºC neste momento.

Onde está a lua?


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> 15Horas
> 
> Leiria-Cidade *25,8°C* (Alguem sabe em que circunstancias localiza-se esta estaçao,sempre tive curiosidade devido aos seus valores?)
> 
> ...




 Está localizada no aeródromo de Leiria , planalto , posso confirmar que é 
 um local de grande amplitude térmica !


----------



## Brunomc (19 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

> Onde está a lua?



tá a Este 

estive a ver e não acho nada de especial..talvez esteja um pouco mais luminosa..


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Extremos de Hoje:

*22.3 °C (15:29 UTC)* Máxima do Ano
*5.2 °C (06:38 UTC)*

Belo dia de Primavera...


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2011 às 19:18)

Já vi a lua... está bonitinha até...nada de especial.

Sigo com 17.4ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Mar 2011 às 20:28)

Hoje a temperatura bateu recordes em vários locais ! Bonito dia !

 Ainda estamos no Inverno e alguns já foram a banhos !!!


 actual: *16,2ºc*

 pressão: *1024 hPa*


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

A Tmax de hoje foi de 23,6ºC.

Neste momento 10,3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

Boas!
De momento, 14.4ºC, 63%HR, 1023hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, um dia primaveril...

Extremos do dia:

9.7ºC
21.3ºC.

A Lua, vista há pouco...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,4ºC (máxima do ano)

Mín - 9,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2011 às 00:45)

olá

Noite de céu limpo e bem agradável com descida da temperatura pouco significativa.
Vento a deslocar-se fraco de norte.

Temperatura nos *14ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 01:07)

13,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 01:22)

Por aqui estou já com 8.5ºC! O arrefecimento nocturno significativo sente-se bastante por aqui


----------



## SicoStorm (20 Mar 2011 às 09:20)

Sol , Sol e mais Sol !!!

 Isto vai aquecer ... 

 actual: *15,6ºc*

 pressão: *1022 hpa*

 Vento muito fraquinho !


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 10:03)

Pouco passa das 10h da manhã, e sigo já com *19,2ºC*!

O vento, esse sopra em geral fraco, do quadrante Este, estando a humidade nos 38%.

A temperatura mínima foi de *10,2ºC*.

Céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2011 às 10:26)

Bom dia!
Mais um belíssimo dia de Sol e com muita pena minha não estou na mini maratona, pois o trabalho a isso obriga... 
Sigo com 15.9ºC,  56%HR, 1023hpa.

Mínima de 11.4ºC.


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 11:15)

Bom dia.


Manhã incrivel,onde estiveram 21,0ºC às 10:24 registadas na estação MeteoOeiras.
Agora vai nos 20,9ºC...Espera-se uma tarde quente!
A minima foi de 9,2 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 11:20)

Eu vou já com 20,0ºC 

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 11:21)

*20,8ºC*, em subida moderada, sendo que o vento, constante, acaba por impedir uma subida mais acentuada.

37% de humidade.


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 11:23)

21,6 ºC 
Vento muito fraco a fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão já 23.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 24.8ºC

T.Minima: 4.7ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

às 11h temperaturas bem quentes nas Emas do IM

Alcobaça *21,8°C*
Leiria/Aérodromo *21,7°C*
Ansiao *21,4°C*
Alvega *21,2°C*
Torres Vedras *20,5°C*


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2011 às 12:13)

Tal como ontem, a temperatura aqui está preguiçosa em arrancar... "apenas" 18.1ºC...


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 12:14)

Bom dia !

Minima de 6,6ºC.

Agora com 22.1ºC , e vento nulo.

Vai ser um dia que devo chegar aos 25ºC .


----------



## hurricane (20 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Por aqui à sombra já vai com 24,7ºC Um dia quase de Verão


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

hurricane disse:


> Por aqui à sombra já vai com 24,7ºC Um dia quase de Verão



De facto essa zona é muito interessante nestas situações.

Por aqui a Tmin de hoje foi de 6,2ºC.

Neste momento 21,5ºC e já se começa a sentir o ar quente.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

O Gil, que hoje apresenta a bela combinação _t-shirt - calções_, voltou há pouco do exterior, onde um fantástico ambiente impera!

*22,1ºC*, 33% de humidade, e 1020 hPa de pressão, sendo que o vento abrandou.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Também já de T-shirt, 23.2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 13:10)

Actualizaçao 12horas

Leiria/Cidade *27,4°C* 
Alcobaça *24,1°C*
Leiria/Aérodromo *24,0°C*
Ansiao *23,3°C*
Alvega *23,0°C*


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 13:16)

Depois de uma mínima de 5.9ºC encaminho para os 25ºC 

Sigo com 23.3ºC e o vento é muito fraco, rajada máxima até ao momento de apenas 14.4km/h.


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 13:46)

Infelizmente a estação MeteoOeiras não voltou a actualizar a partir das 12:39
Ficou nos 22,6ºC ás 12:39... 
Está uma tarde quase de Verão.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 13:59)

*23,0ºC* 

Humidade nos 32%.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 14:04)

Actualizaçao 13 horas

Tomar *25,2°C*
Alcobaça *25,1°C*
Leiria/Cidade *24,7°C*
Alvega *24,7°C*

Grande Lisboa

Lisboa/Alvalade *29,8°C* (RUEMA)
Lisboa/Benfica *25,0°C* 
Sintra/Cacém *24,0°C*
Amadora *23,7°C*
Lisboa/Estefanea *23,5°C*


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Ai que não chego aos 25ºC 

Estão 24.6ºC, tendo já estado nos 24.7ºC, humidade relativa bastante baixa (25%), vento fraco de NW e céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 14:49)

Registo de 25,1ºC pelas 14H41. 

Neste momento 24,8ºC, mas a diminuição deve ter sido apenas uma oscilação devido ao vento de Norte de 11 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 14:51)

Boa Tarde, por aqui já cheguei aos 26.2ºC, mas agora está nos 25.0ºC.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Já que há aqui membros que gostam de publicar dados de estações urbanas..nomeadamente Atenas-Elfesina.....tambem gostaria de colocar aqui uns dados interessantes da *RUEMA de Lisboa-Alvalade*:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dados das 15h do dia 19/mar até ás 15h de hoje 20/mar....curioso hem


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 15:36)

Em Paço de Arcos já muita gente na praia..Um dia de Verão com sensação de 24/25ºC...
Em Oeiras regista 23,9ºC e máxima de 24,3ºC 
Provavelmente vai ser o dia mais quente de Março.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2011 às 15:39)

Extremos de Hoje:

*23.8 °C (15:13 UTC)* Máxima do Ano.
*6.2 °C (06:20 UTC)*

Belo dia para arejar a casa e aumentar a temperatura interior.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Excelente dia para testar a eficácia dos Radiation Shield artesanais...

Registo 25.3ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

*24,1ºC* 

27%. Tarde fantástica, sem dúvida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2011 às 16:57)

Medidos com um termómetro em que deposito toda a minha confiança, devido à sua fiabilidade:


26,5 ºC no Couço às 14:45h
27,0 ºC na Azervadinha às 15:00h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 17:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Medidos com um termómetro em que deposito toda a minha confiança, devido à sua fiabilidade:
> 
> 
> 26,5 ºC no Couço às 14:45h
> 27,0 ºC na Azervadinha às 15:00h



Curioso, que a máxima de hoje por cá foi de 26.3ºC, por isso está muito próximo.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

Costumo passar por todos esses locais quando vou a Castelo Branco. Locais esses como Azervadinha, Couço, Mora, Montargil etc. Parece que ha terras que podem ter registos meteorológicos interessantes mas que nós nem conhecemos devido à falta de instalação dos respectivos medidores.

Obrigado Daniel, quero ver esses dados por aqui no verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2011 às 17:17)

Geiras disse:


> Obrigado Daniel, quero ver esses dados por aqui no verão



Se pudesse, tinha uma rede de estações espalhadas. 

---

Máxima de 26,2 ºC por Moscavide.

Como sempre, um local muito quente do distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

Ultrapassei os 25ºC 

Máxima: *25.4ºC *(Radiation Shield artesanal) Ver aqui instalação.
Mínima: *5.9ºC*

Há pouco o vento levantou e registei a rajada máxima de hoje, 21.6km/h.

Agora estão ainda 24.3ºC, vento fraco e a humidade relativa de 21%


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 17:36)

Ás 17:30 estão ainda 23ºC,e com vento inexistente..Nortada hoje nem apareçe...Que fim de tarde..


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2011 às 17:39)

Desculpem mas os dados que coloquei de Lisboa-Alvalade não são validos ( a estação passou dos 37º..LOL)...
A estação deve ter alguma disfunção...

Pela Cidade de lisboa, na sua zona S/E e em alguns locais mais a norte como benfica, as temperaturas atingiram hoje valores entre os 26 e os 28º...ao nivel das EMA´s mais quentes do pais, que rondaram os 24-26º de maxima.

Amanhã o litoral poderá ter valores iguais ou superiores a hoje, devido á prevalencia do fluxo de NE/E que tanto hoje como ontem foram cortados pela brisa maritima devido ao fraco forçamento dinamico.
Já no interior haverá um aumento de nebulosidade com possibilidade de ocorrencia de aguaceiros/trovoadas, salientando-se o Baixo Alentejo...por isso nessas regiões a maxima tenderá a ser inferior a hoje


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

Essa estação de Alvalade é uma Reuma


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

Geiras disse:


> Essa estação de Alvalade é uma Reuma



Mas está claramente avariada...não se atingiram valores de 37º.

As RUEMA´s são estações localizadas num local representativo da realidade climatica de uma região influenciada pela bolha de calor urbana...como tal devem respeitar o mais possivel todos os criterios de instalação das EMA´s..e no fundo da WMO...portanto como as outras RUEMA´s de Lisboa ficaram-se nos 26-28º, é esse o valor que deve ser tido em conta se quisermos saber qual foi a maxima hoje na zona urbana de Lisboa...

O valor de 37º é um outsider...revela claramente que a estação de Alvadade está com problemas


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 17:47)

stormy disse:


> Mas está claramente avariada...não se atingiram valores de 37º.
> 
> As RUEMA´s são estações localizadas num local representativo da realidade climatica de uma região influenciada pela bolha de calor urbana...como tal devem respeitar o mais possivel todos os criterios de instalação das EMA´s..e no fundo da WMO...portanto como as outras RUEMA´s de Lisboa ficaram-se nos 26-28º, é esse o valor que deve ser tido em conta se quisermos saber qual foi a maxima hoje na zona urbana de Lisboa...
> 
> O valor de 37º é um outsider...revela claramente que a estação de Alvadade está com problemas



Ah...


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 18:04)

A Tmax hoje foi de 25,4ºC e curiosamente a EMA obteve hoje valor mais elevado do que registei, apesar de estar colocada num local mais elevado e sem influência urbana. 

Neste momento 22,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 18:21)

A máxima foi de *24,1ºC*, pelas 15:15.

De momento, 18:21 e ainda 20,0ºC.

Um final de tarde em tudo semelhante a alguns de Verão. A diferença é que hoje o vento sopra de Leste.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2011 às 18:49)

Gilmet disse:


> Um final de tarde em tudo semelhante a alguns de Verão. A diferença é que hoje o vento sopra de Leste.



Sopra aí, aqui sopra de NW, Verão total.

Máxima de 23,9ºC, máxima do ano.

Estão 19,5ºC e 55%.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 18:56)

Por aqui o vento também soprou de NW toda a tarde, neste momento sopra de SW 

Estão ainda 21ºC!


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2011 às 18:56)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de uns quentes  *26,1ºC* e agora estão ainda 21,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 19:01)

Finalmente a estação de Setúbal está ON!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2011 às 20:31)

stormy disse:


> Mas está claramente avariada...não se atingiram valores de 37º.
> 
> As RUEMA´s são estações localizadas num local representativo da realidade climatica de uma região influenciada pela bolha de calor urbana...como tal devem respeitar o mais possivel todos os criterios de instalação das EMA´s..e no fundo da WMO...portanto como as outras RUEMA´s de Lisboa ficaram-se nos 26-28º, é esse o valor que deve ser tido em conta se quisermos saber qual foi a maxima hoje na zona urbana de Lisboa...
> 
> O valor de 37º é um outsider...revela claramente que a estação de Alvadade está com problemas



Tenho vindo a pensar o mesmo. São normais valores até perto de 30 ºC na cidade, nestes dias, uma vez que as EMA tem andado na casa dos 24 ºC, especialmente hoje.

Um valor na ordem do reportado pela estação de Alvalade também já denuncia qualquer problema de software ou mesmo físico com o sensor da estação, que, estranhamente, nunca consegui perceber onde se localizava.


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

Não noto diferença no tamanho da Lua vista daqui de hoje comparando com ontem.

Neste momento 16.4ºC, humidade a 57% e o vento é nulo.


----------



## meteo (20 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

Ainda temperatura de 19,5 em Oeiras...Aqui o vento só mudou para o quadrante Norte depois das 17:00... 

A maior rajada de vento foi de 19 km/hora e aconteceu de manhã.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2011 às 20:49)

Ainda se está muito bem no exterior com esta temperatura muito agradável.
Céu limpo, vento fraco vindo de NW e uma Lua ainda espectacular que na minha opinião perde um pouco da sua beleza à medida que "sobe".

Termómetro nos *17ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2011 às 21:12)

15,6ºC neste momento.

Esta madrugada terá uma bela Tmin para época, com vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Ainda com 19,6ºC, 51%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2011 às 22:01)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.3ºC

T.Minima: 4.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Mar 2011 às 22:23)

Arrefecimento rápido pela Quinta do Conde, estão já 13ºC.

Vento fraco de S.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2011 às 22:25)

19,6ºC e grade queda na humidade está nos 44%


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 17,0ºC.

Humidade nos 42% e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC (máxima do ano)

Mín - 13,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2011 às 00:07)

Neste momento 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (21 Mar 2011 às 00:12)

Estão 17,1ºC em Oeiras 
Está dificil para descer...


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

meteo disse:


> Estão 17,1ºC em Oeiras
> Está dificil para descer...



Por Setúbal estão 18.8ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (21 Mar 2011 às 08:18)

Bom dia !

 Céu azul ! Nada de nuvens !

 actual: *14,7ºc*

 pressão: *1020 hPa*  ( ligeira descida )


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2011 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, mínima de 12.8ºC, seguindo agora com 15.7ºC, 59%HR, 1022hpa.

Extremos de ontem:

11.4ºC
22.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2011 às 10:29)

Bom dia.

Madrugada agradável, com temperatura mínima de *11,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC, em subida. Está mais fresco que ontem à mesma hora (-1,8ºC).

Humidade nos 46% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

O céu, esse mantém-se limpo!


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2011 às 10:38)

bom dia

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,1ºC no terraço e 10,1ºC mais perto do solo ainda desceu bem tendo em conta que por volta das 2h tinha ainda 17ºC

Agora céu limpo e 17,4ºC, 77%Hr, 1020.0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2011 às 11:27)

Boas por aqui a temperatura mínima foi de 5,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2011 às 12:22)

Mínima de 11,4 ºC.

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 19,1 ºC, embora a sensação térmica seja muito superior.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quente, com 23,2ºC actuais.

A noite ainda refrescou bem, tendo a Tmin sido de 6,6ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mar 2011 às 15:35)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.7 °C (13:44 UTC)*
*7.2 °C (06:58 UTC)*

Máxima mais baixa que ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2011 às 16:21)

Vão surgindo uns cumulos tímidos no horizonte.

17,2ºC e vento fraco de SW/S.


----------



## F_R (21 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

Mínima 10,7ºC
Máxima 22.0ºC

Agora ainda 20.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

A Tmax de hoje foi de 23,7ºC.

Neste momento 16,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Boas

Máxima: *22.3ºC*
Mínima: *7.4ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *18.7km/h
*
O céu esteve todo o dia limpo e o vento predominou de SW, sempre fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2011 às 21:10)

Boas

Mínima:*11,1ºC* e 10,1ºC perto do solo
Máxima:*22,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *26km/h*


----------



## SicoStorm (21 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Como era de esperar foi um azul constante !

 Tudo estável, sem ocorrências a registar  ...

 actual: *16,2ºc* 

 pressão: *1019 hPa* a descer

Cheira a mudança ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.2ºC

T.Minima: 5.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

Neste momento sigo com 12.9ºC na estação, e 11.9ºC a 1.50m do solo.

Alguma névoa e o vento é nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
Está a instalar-se alguma névoa em alguns pontos daqui da zona.
Sigo com 14.7ºC, 86%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.8ºC
20.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,6ºC

Mín - 13,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 00:35)

Boas 

Por aqui estão 12.3ºC, o vento sopra muito fraco e existe alguma névoa, com a humidade relativa apenas nos 87% ().


----------



## SicoStorm (22 Mar 2011 às 08:01)

Bom dia !

 Céu limpo , para já tudo azul !

 Algum vento ...

 actual: *13,7ºc*

 pressão: *1021 hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Em contraste com os dias anteriores, eis que hoje isto amanhece muito farrusco, com algum nevoeiro e mais fresco.
Sigo com 13.7ºC, 91%HR, 1023hpa.
Mínima de 12.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2011 às 09:20)

E por aqui, o nevoeiro também impera. 

Ainda com 12,7ºC, tendo a mínima sido de *10,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 89% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Mar 2011 às 12:24)

Por aqui quem manda é o Sol! 

Com alguns Cumulus no céu, sigo com 21ºC, 1021 hPa e vento nulo.

Uma bela tarde de Primavera, e trovoada..  (se a sorte estiver connosco)

Mínima agradável de *12ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 12:28)

Alguns cumulos cadáveres que não servem pra nada.

16,5ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

Mínima de 11.5ºC.

Neste momento a temperatura está bastante agradável, 21ºC.

Espero por elas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

Daqui vejo um aguaceiro a NE de mim, será que chega qualquer coisa aqui


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 14:51)

A Humidade por aqui é que é baixa, apenas 36%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 15:08)

A sul de cá também já vejo belas formações.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

A Humidade está a subir aos poucos, encontra-se nos 41%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 15:32)

O aqguaceiro que á pouco vos falei já está em dissipação, enfim o costume.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

No Cais do Sodré acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 16:02)

Por aqui passou um aguaceiro fraco a norte, mas cá nada.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2011 às 16:28)

E finalmente acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, mas que nada acumulou.


----------



## squidward (22 Mar 2011 às 16:51)

bem por aqui, do nada...desabou um belo aguaceiro moderado...típico das "trovoadas"


----------



## squidward (22 Mar 2011 às 16:57)

2 Fotos que tirei há pouco ao tal aguaceiro que me referi


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2011 às 17:00)

*Acaba de cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo!*
Vou ver se consigo postar um vídeo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas com pingas bastante densas, que nada acumulou.

A temperatura desceu para os 18,6 ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2011 às 17:14)

Aguaceiro forte na Moita rendeu *3,2 mm*


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2011 às 17:14)

Peço desculpa pela qualidade:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2011 às 17:23)

Começou a chover repentinamente agora, chuva, para já, moderada.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 17:31)

*16:30:* Aguaceiro fraco mas de pingas grossas acompanhado de rajadas de vento moderadas e 2 fortíssimos trovões! As janelas estremeceram 

Máxima de 21.7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Desde as 16:45 que tem feito trovoada.

3mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2011 às 17:44)

Em Odivelas vai chovendo de forma moderada.

2mm acumulados.

Ainda nada de trovoadas.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mar 2011 às 17:45)

olá

Tem sido um dia multifacetado!
Ao final da madrugada muito orvalhada, o céu apresentava apenas algumas nuvens contudo muito dispersas; ao nascer do sol o cinzento dominava com formação de algum nevoeiro; a meio da manhã de novo com céu pouco nublado por simples Cumulus que desde aí gradualmente se transformaram em avolumadas formações do tipo Congestus.
Há instantes ocorreu um aguaceiro ainda que fraco mas de pingos grossos, bem típicos de uma situação de instabilidade; não confirmo mas penso ter ouvido talvez ao longe alguma trovoada!

Termómetro a marcar os *19ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2011 às 18:00)

Já não chove mas o céu mantém-se ameaçador.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2011 às 18:01)

Surpreendentemente eis que está a chover, 1,4 mm até ao momento 

15,7ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

Alguma trovoada por aqui ou pelo menos ouve-se aqui e alguma precipitação fraca. Há para aqui um cheiro a terra aquecida e molhada.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2011 às 18:06)

Ouvem-se uns "sussurros", sim. Mas longe.
Vi há instantes um relâmpago nesta célula que tem vindo a crescer e bem nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2011 às 18:09)

Cheira-me que ia havendo tornado perto do Pinheiro de Loures. Daqui a pouco já coloco alguns registos.


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, mas desta vez sem granizo.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mar 2011 às 18:18)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cheira-me que ia havendo tornado perto do Pinheiro de Loures. Daqui a pouco já coloco alguns registos.



De certeza?!


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Interessante que quase toda a claridade do céu está situada a norte, até parece que estamos no hemisfério sul...
De momento não chove, tons ameaçadores do lado da Serra da Amoreira, vento fraco de leste e sente-se um ar saturado!

*17ºC*


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2011 às 18:27)

Já parou de chover por aqui e o céu vai diminuindo de nebulosidade, estando já bastante limpo a Este.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

Continua a carregar bem para os lados de Sintra.

2 frames possíveis, dado que a qualidade do material não permite melhor.


----------



## Rainy (22 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

AQui choveu torrencialmente com trovoada durante meia hora e para hoje não estava prevista tanta chuva, imagino amanhâ.


----------



## NfrG (22 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

São nestas alturas que tenho pena de não ter uma câmara fotográfica...  Á muito que não via o céu assim tão escuro como agora 
Desde por volta das 17:45 começou a chover torrencialmente acompanhada de trovoada, que ainda se vai ouvindo, embora que, ao longe.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

Por aqui sigo com 15.0ºC e céu muito nublado tendo já caído um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2011 às 19:03)

Rainy disse:


> AQui choveu torrencialmente com trovoada durante meia hora e para hoje não estava prevista tanta chuva, imagino amanhâ.



E não eras tu que dizias que aí passava tudo ao lado? 
Pois aqui é que passou tudo ao lado, um ou outro aguaceiro fraco a moderado, céu sempre carregado, mas tudo a deslocar-se para sul +/-.


Nada de muito nítido, mas dá para perceber que há algo vindo da nuvem.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 19:05)

Tenho 0.2mm acumulados hoje


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2011 às 19:39)

Depois de um dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, este inicio da noite é de céu muito nublado e vento moderado, com rajadas fortes. ameaça chover, mas não passa de pingos levados pelo vento.

Tmax: 21,4ºC

Tmin: 9,6ºc

Neste momento 14,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nada de muito nítido, mas dá para perceber que há algo vindo da nuvem.



Desta vez era apenas uma cortina de chuva mais intensa.
Talvez com algum granizo.

Bastante precipitação no Cabo Raso na última hora:






Em Odivelas fiquei pelos 2mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *21.7ºC*
Mínima *11.5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *23.8km/h*
Precipitação: *0.2mm*


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2011 às 20:49)

Boas

Aqui não se passou nada

Mínima:*11,6ºC*
Máxima:*21,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*31km/h*

Precipitação;: 0,0mm 

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 72%Hr, 1019,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## SicoStorm (22 Mar 2011 às 20:55)

Sol todo o dia !

 Nada de pingos ...

 Alguns fantasmas lá no alto só isso ...

 Temperatura muito agradável com algum vento/Este

 actual: *16,8ºc*

 pressão: *1020 hPa*


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2011 às 21:31)

Durante a tarde ainda caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que nada acumulou, e ainda me pareceu ter ouvido uns trovões ao longe...
Sigo de momento com 15.2ºC, 60%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.2ºC
19.9ºC.


----------



## fhff (22 Mar 2011 às 22:46)

NfrG disse:


> São nestas alturas que tenho pena de não ter uma câmara fotográfica...  Á muito que não via o céu assim tão escuro como agora
> Desde por volta das 17:45 começou a chover torrencialmente acompanhada de trovoada, que ainda se vai ouvindo, embora que, ao longe.



O mesmo por aqui na zona de Colares, Sintra. Por volta da 18H00 acumulou 6,2 mm em cerca de 10 minutos. Não sei o total, pois tive de sair de casa. A célula foi uma das mais negras que vi. Cubria uma área enorme.


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Surpreendentemente eis que está a chover, 1,4 mm até ao momento
> 
> 15,7ºC e vento fraco de leste.



Mário por acaso hoje quando vi o teu post na Previsão estava para me meter contigo, pois estava a ver que hoje estavas descrente demais, e tava mesmo a ver que no final sempre ia chover! 

Pelo Campo Grande caiu apenas um aguaceiro. Maldito Mar da Palha não deixa formar nada de jeito, e abriu um corredor sobre boa parte de Lisboa, enquando no interior das duas margens se formavam belas células.


----------



## Geiras (22 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

A temperatura por aqui está nos 11.4ºC (nova mínima de hoje).

O vento é nulo.

EDIT(00:00) Mínima a ficar-se pelos 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,4ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## bisnaga33 (23 Mar 2011 às 00:17)

boas noites ao forum gostaria de saber se existe algum topico onde os membros do forum facam previsão do estado do tempo


----------



## mortagua (23 Mar 2011 às 07:26)

bisnaga33 disse:


> boas noites ao forum gostaria de saber se existe algum topico onde os membros do forum facam previsão do estado do tempo



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...sao-do-tempo-modelos-marco-2011-a-5427-4.html


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Mar 2011 às 08:05)

Amanhece com céu limpo !

 Bom para aquecer o solo, vou estar de olho nas formações ...

 espero ver algo novo hoje ... a ver vamos !!!

 actual: *11,4ºc*

 pressão: *1021 hPa*

Vento/E


----------



## Rainy (23 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

Hoje pareçe que será o Norte e ter animação já que a neblusidade vem de sueste para noroestemais ou menos.
Porque para aqui não me pareçe


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mar 2011 às 12:25)

A instabilidade será generalizada, mas como sempre nem todos terão sorte seja no norte, centro ou sul. 



Rainy disse:


> Hoje pareçe que será o Norte e ter animação já que a neblusidade vem de sueste para noroestemais ou menos.
> Porque para aqui não me pareçe


----------



## mortagua (23 Mar 2011 às 15:28)

Parece estar tudo calmo ... 
Será que ainda vou poder ver trovoada hoje?


----------



## mortagua (23 Mar 2011 às 16:44)

Começo a avistar boas formações


----------



## Rainy (23 Mar 2011 às 16:45)

Hoje não me pareçe que tenhamos algo, ontem a esta hora já haviam muitas células


----------



## mortagua (23 Mar 2011 às 16:52)

Rainy disse:


> Hoje não me pareçe que tenhamos algo, ontem a esta hora já haviam muitas células



Na ultima hora já tenho reparado em bastantes mini células... pode ser que ainda tenhamos qualquer coisa. Talvez muito locais, digo isto com alguma incerteza, pois também tenho pouca experiência.  
Reza


----------



## Teles (23 Mar 2011 às 16:55)

Boas, por aqui muitos cúmulos, a sul uma formação mais compacta e a este esta foto mostra o que se avista:


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2011 às 17:20)

olá

Início de manhã bem fresco com céu praticamente limpo que desde o início da tarde permitiu o surgimento de pequenos Cumulus; desde aí, observados em praticamente todas as direcções, os mesmos foram mostrando algum desenvolvimento vertical seguindo um registo muito semelhante ao que as imagens anteriores mostram, quanto ao vento, este tem-se apresentado geralmente fraco predominado de ENE.

Termómetro a marcar *20ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2011 às 18:19)

Céu praticamente limpo, apenas umas nuvens altas em pano de fundo.

16,7ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Mar 2011 às 18:33)

Por aqui céu mais limpo mas a oeste uma faixa nebulosa impede uma melhor observação do pôr-do-sol.
Continuação de vento fraco e estão cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2011 às 19:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *19.9ºC*
Mínima: *8.2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *31.7km/h*


----------



## F_R (23 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

Dia de algum vento

Mínima 8.6ºC
Máxima 17.1ºC

Agora 14.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2011 às 20:00)

Boa noite.

Mínima de *9,5ºC* e máxima de *18,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 14,5ºC, humidade nos 55%, e céu pouco nublado.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa, sendo que o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu pouco nublado, com algum vento à mistura...

De momento, 15.2ºC, 62%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

10.7ºC
19ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Mar 2011 às 21:49)

Por aqui estão 13.4ºC, 58%HR, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Mar 2011 às 22:15)

Começou com Sol e assim terminou !!!

 Vento também não faltou ...

 Mas a agua pela qual aguardei não chegou a aparecer .

 Amanha também é dia !!!

 actual: 14,3ºc

 pressão: *1020 hPa*


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

Boas

*19,3ºC*
*8,8ºC*

Rajada máxima: 27km/h

Agora estão 14,2ºC, 69%Hr e vento nulo não é de descartar chuva por aqui esta madrugada


----------



## fhff (23 Mar 2011 às 23:10)

fhff disse:


> O mesmo por aqui na zona de Colares, Sintra. Por volta da 18H00 acumulou 6,2 mm em cerca de 10 minutos. Não sei o total, pois tive de sair de casa. A célula foi uma das mais negras que vi. Cubria uma área enorme.



O dia de ontem (22) acabou por acumular 7,2 mm. Quase tudo entre as 1800 e 1830.
Hoje o dia correu com céu limpo, alguns cumulus pequenos sobre o mar, ao fim do dia.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 00:21)

Por aqui estão 10.9ºC e com uma descida muito lenta.
Vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2011 às 01:06)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado, com rajadas fortes durante a madrugada.

Tmax: 19,5ºC

Tmin: 10,3ºC

Neste momento uns quentes 13,6ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Mar 2011 às 07:38)

Boas, por aqui houve alguma precipitação durante a madrugada , que deixou o total de 2,8mm acumulados até ao momento


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2011 às 13:29)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,3ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 20,2ºC com humidade de 55% e o vento sopra fraco com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 19km/h


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2011 às 14:10)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma manhã com períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco (que não chegou para ser registado) e temperatura a rondar os 14ºC, a tarde surge com céu muito nublado e quente (21,0ºC actuais), prometendo que aconteça algo.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde.

De noite ainda choveu qualquer coisa, sem acumular. Deu para molhar o chão .

21.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Boas

Mínima de 9.1ºC.

Agora estão 19.9ºC e a máxima até ao momento é de 21.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 16:55)

Extremos de hoje:
*
21.1ºC
9.1ºC*
*17.3km/h*

Agora 18.9ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Extremos de Hoje:

*21.2 °C (14:45 UTC)*
*7.7 °C (06:15 UTC)*


----------



## DRC (24 Mar 2011 às 17:43)

O céu apresenta-se bastante "sujo" com bastantes poeiras e alguma nebulosidade bastante escura a surgir agora sobre o Tejo.

A salientar que esta manhã por volta das 08h30/09h00 ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco com pingas bastante grossas na vizinha freguesia do Forte da Casa.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2011 às 17:48)

Início de manhã com céu muito nublado por formas típicas de instabilidade, bons períodos de sol até inícios da tarde à qual se seguiu o predomínio de Cumulus congestus pontualmente mais carregados e compactos e agora pelo final da tarde uma aparente estabilização com pouca nebulosidade geralmente alta por Altocumulus. Vento fraco de SW.

Termómetro a marcar os *19ºC*.


----------



## F_R (24 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

19.9ºC máxima

Agora 19.1ºC

1.2mm acumulados


----------



## zejorge (24 Mar 2011 às 18:13)

Constância às 18H10

Céu muito nublado, TMáx. 20,1º, TMin.11,7º, TActual 19,0º. O vento é fraco de Sul c/1,9 kmh, e a precipitação acumulada é de 1,0 mm.
A pressão é de 1017hpa, e a Hum. de 61 %.


----------



## iceworld (24 Mar 2011 às 18:46)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2011 às 18:50)

Aqui por Setúbal a máxima de hoje foi de 21,6ºC ao inicio da tarde (14.58) e a mínima de 10,3ºC 

Agora algumas nuvens bonitas mas nada de mais! 

temperatura atual 17,7ºC
Humidade 70%
pressão 1017,5hpa
vento nulo a rajada máxima foi de 19km/h (12:29)


----------



## dahon (24 Mar 2011 às 19:00)

iceworld disse:


> Aguaceiro bem forte agora



Confirmo, e se não me engano trazia algum granizo pelo meio.

Cumps


----------



## SicoStorm (24 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Avistei algumas formações mas nada de chuva !

 min: 11,8ºc

 max: 19,9ºc

 pressão: *1018 hPa*

 Existe uma depressão a Oeste em deslocação ao Continente !!!


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 20:06)

Parece que vem la festa!! 

Sigo com 15.9ºC, temperatura bastante favorável a ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Rainy (24 Mar 2011 às 21:07)

Donde vem
?


----------



## Rainy (24 Mar 2011 às 21:18)

Por aqui nada de nada até agora só Segunda á tarde é que ouve trovoada e chuva.


----------



## mortagua (24 Mar 2011 às 21:33)

A que horas chegará aquela grande célula?


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2011 às 21:34)

Boas!
Dia de alguma nebulosidade, intercalada com boas abertas e temperatura amena.

De momento, 15ºC, 73%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

12.2ºC
20.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

mortagua disse:


> A que horas chegará aquela grande célula?



Grande pequena célula... Perdeu toda a actividade eléctrica e está a enfraquecer.


----------



## Rainy (24 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

E pareçe que toda a chuva nos próximos dias vai caír onde não é necessitada No Norte como sempre


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

Cerca das 18H00 passou uma célula a Oeste e há cerca de uma hora outra a Este... azar.

Neste momento 13,9ºC


----------



## Teles (24 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Caro Rainy , gostaria que me dissesse , onde é que então a chuva necessitada, por mim , talvez no mar


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2011 às 22:37)

Os cumulos fazem-me lembrar _suflês_ perante uma banda de rock, quando chegam à costa desfazem-se todos 

Por aqui céu limpo tal como esperava e 13,8ºC.

Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Rainy disse:


> Por aqui nada de nada até agora só Segunda á tarde é que ouve trovoada e chuva.



So te vejo queixar!! sendo assim pior estou eu que não vejo chuva desde o dia 14 e muito provavelmente este mês não a vou ver mais...


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

Nos últimos 10 dias (dia 15-24) apenas choveu no dia 22, acumulando 0.2mm 

Por aqui estão 11.8ºC.


----------



## meteo (24 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Os cumulos fazem-me lembrar suflês perante uma banda de rock, quando chegam à costa desfazem-se todos*
> 
> Por aqui céu limpo tal como esperava e 13,8ºC.
> 
> Vento nulo.






Aqui não choveu nada também.Oeiras está nos 13,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2011 às 00:43)

Despeço-me com 11.4ºC e vento fraco/nulo.

Pode ser que haja surpresas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia! Começo um dia com nevoeiro 'negro' mas com o Sol já a espreitar. Agora chove fraco com pingas grossas, mas já deve estar a parar, pois parece que olhando para o céu está céu limpo, nevoeiro apenas no horizonte.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Mais uma mínima elevada, hoje de 10,3ºC

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de Sul e 16,6ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (25 Mar 2011 às 12:34)

Neste momento, 19.6ºC e 65%HR


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2011 às 12:47)

Boa tarde.

Alguma chuva durante a manhã. Acumulei *1,0mm*.

De momento, céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Altostratus, e 17,7ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Vento fraco/nulo.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *11,8ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2011 às 12:52)

Bom Dia

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro, mas não acumulou nada.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2011 às 15:55)

Em todos os quadrantes parece estar a chover.

Por aqui o sol espreita, com 19,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2011 às 16:30)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro que acumulou 1.9mm.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Formou-se uma célula a sudoeste de Tomar (Alvega ?) ... deslocamento para nordeste. Seguir trajectória.

Radar IM


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Mar 2011 às 18:17)

Forte Aguaceiro em Abrantes, *6,0mm* para ja,na Estaçao registada no Meteoclimatic.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Boas

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,1ºC*
Máxima:*20,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*31km/h*

Chuviscou de manha mas nada acumulou


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2011 às 21:04)

Extremos de hoje:

*20.5ºC
11.3ºC
22km/h
0.2mm*

Agora estão 15.9ºC na estação e 15.0ºC a 1.5m do solo.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 17,4ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

Extremos de hoje:

13,7 ºC / 20,2 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Um dia com alguns chuviscos e nebulosidade, mas também com generosas abertas.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Mar 2011 às 23:47)

olá 

Ao início da manhã ligeiramente mais ameno que na anterior, ocorreu alguma precipitação fraca, contudo as horas seguintes até ao final do dia, gradualmente foram marcando a diferença já com céu com boas abertas num ambiente bem mais primaveril, entretanto eram visíveis sobretudo durante a tarde alguns desenvolvimentos verticais interessantes. 
De momento as diferenças não são significativas, céu com algumas nuvens médias, algumas delas aparentemente mais carregadas e vento fraco vindo de SW.

Termómetro a marcar os *14ºC*.


----------



## João Esteves (26 Mar 2011 às 00:24)

Extremos de Ontem, 25 Março:

Máxima de 19.2ºC
Mínima de 13.4ºC

Aproveito a oportunidade para publicitar o meu site (com novo layout)

www.meteoportela.dasfree.com


Como não costumo "postar" frequentemente no fórum, aproveito pata dar os Parabéns ao Daniel Vilão pela Estação Meteorológica de Degracia.
Pertence agora ao clube restrito de entusiastas que gerem duas estações em Portugal.   Força Daniel !


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2011 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, nestes dias, sigo com céu muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos e temperatura amena de 16.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2011 às 11:01)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal choveu durante 10 minutos entre as 4h e as 4:10 com um rain rate máximo de 31mm/h e acumulou 0,8mm

A mínima foi muito alta de 14,3ºC

Agra estão 17,8ºC, 76%Hr, 1016,4hpa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Rainy (26 Mar 2011 às 14:15)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca, moderada e por vezes forte, por agora espero pela frente que poderá deixar por aqui uma boa rega


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

Boas 

Por aqui a mínima foi de 13.5ºC e tenho um acumulado de 0.7mm.

Neste momento 17.6ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## mortagua (26 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

Chuva por vezes moderada a forte.
Já chove sem parar a 15min..


----------



## Rainy (26 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Por aqui vê-se céu azul a oeste, foi uma frente muito pequena para aqui
nem o sul que precisa de chuva vai ter alguma coisa


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2011 às 16:24)

Rainy disse:


> Por aqui vê-se céu azul a oeste, foi uma frente muito pequena para aqui
> nem o sul que precisa de chuva vai ter alguma coisa



precisa de chuva?????


----------



## Rainy (26 Mar 2011 às 17:09)

Sim o sul ao contrário do Norte deve ter menos água armazenada no subsolo e nas ribeiras!


----------



## 1337 (26 Mar 2011 às 17:44)

Rainy disse:


> Sim o sul ao contrário do Norte deve ter menos água armazenada no subsolo e nas ribeiras!



neste momento não precisa nada de mais chuva
este mes ja choveu muito mais que a média no sul
e pare com essas choradeiras que não levam a lado nenhum


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2011 às 18:12)

Nada de mais pelo norte de Lisboa.
A frente apenas deixou 1mm, que acumulado aos 2mm que tinham caído durante a noite e inicio da manhã, totalizam 3mm.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2011 às 18:13)

A frente deixou por cá 2,0 mm.


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2011 às 19:11)

Rainy disse:


> Por aqui vê-se céu azul a oeste, foi uma frente muito pequena para aqui
> nem o sul que precisa de chuva vai ter alguma coisa



Nos últimos dias eu só te tenho visto queixar.

Acumulei 2.2mm hoje.


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2011 às 19:27)

Boas, por aqui a frente rendeu 10,2mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Boas

Por aqui esta mini frente deixou-nos 3.8mm, que somando os 2.4mm dos aguaceiros de manhã vou com um total acumulado de 6.2mm.


----------



## Microburst (26 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

Boa noite 

Quase 4mm acumulados hoje aqui por Cacilhas. O período de maior precipitação foi entre as 15h50 e as 16h40.


----------



## fhff (26 Mar 2011 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

Hoje: 5,2 mm acumulado aqui por Colares.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2011 às 21:23)

Aqui a frente rendeu 0,4mm total acumulado hoje de 1,2mm também não se esperava mais para esta zona

máxima:*18,4ºC*
Mínima:*12,8ºC* a ser feita ate as 00h

Rajada máxima:*50km/h*

Agora estão 12,9ºC, 85%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (26 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Extremos de hoje:

*19.1ºC
10.8ºC* _a actualizar até as 0h_
*30.2km/h
2.2mm*


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 00:01)

A mínima de ontem foi de 10.2ºC.

Agora 10.5ºC e a subir lentamente.
Pressão a 1017hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2011 às 00:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 16,2ºC

Mín - 12,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,8 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2011 às 02:00)

olá 

Desde o meio da tarde de ontem que a precipitação tinha feito uma trégua, mas regressou pelo início da madrugada. 
Céu muito nublado, de momento chuva fraca, vento geralmente fraco em deslocação de WSW.

*12ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2011 às 02:34)

Acumulados 2,0 mm durante o dia de ontem.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2011 às 14:30)

Boas

Aqui a madrugada rendeu 1,0mm e a mínima foi de 12,6ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºC, 62%Hr, 1019,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Mar 2011 às 14:32)

olá 

O céu muito nublado com ocorrência de alguma precipitação pelo início da manhã deu lugar a um cenário de menos nebulosidade, portanto algum sol e vento fraco a moderado predominando de WNW.

Temperatura nos *17ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 14:35)

A mínima de hoje é a mesma de ontem, 10.2ºC.

Agora 18.1ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mar 2011 às 15:18)

Boa tarde !

Ontem levei o dia inteiro pela cidade de Lisboa, de foi uma tarde de muita chuva mesmo. Fui ao campo pequeno e a chuva era tanta que não se podia sair do centro comercial ! Tinha na ideia de ser uns 10mm, mas chego a casa tenho uma desilusão de 1,5mm. Foi pelo menos 2 horas a cair com força.
Ontem a mínima foi de 10,0ºC e máxima de 19,5ºC.

Hoje tenho 1mm acumulado e tem sido um dia de muita nuvem, poucas abertas. Mínima de 11,6ºC.

De acrescentar também que em Lisboa, ontem especialmente entre as 14h e as 15h o vento esteve forte. Durante a chegada da frente, a temperatura era fria.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2011 às 15:27)

Boa tarde.

Céu muito nublado e 15,9ºC. Humidade nos 62%.

Caíram breves aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã, que nada acumularam no pluviómetro.

Ontem, por sua vez, acumulei *4mm*.

Pressão nos 1020 hPa, tendo a mínima sido de *12,0ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (27 Mar 2011 às 17:27)

Aproxima-se alguma precipitação para aqui, não acham
?


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 17:35)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.7ºC*
Mínima: *10.2ºC*
Precipitação: *1.2mm*

Agora estão 17.5ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

Pinga com céu negro.

14,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2011 às 19:30)

andres disse:


> Pinga com céu negro.
> 
> 14,8ºC.



O mesmo por aqui, começa a pingar.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Máxima:*19,1ºC*
Mínima:*12,6ºC*
Precipitação:*1,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, sigo com 14.5ºC, depois de mínima de 10.5ºC...
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado ainda com abertas, mas segundo as imagens de satélite, a minha caminhada pela baía vai ser debaixo de uma boa rega...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *11,3ºC* e actuais 14,2ºC com céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 83% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## Tempo (28 Mar 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia!
E aí vem mais uma boa chuvada a caminho do oeste!


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mar 2011 às 12:15)

Mínima de *12,5ºC*.

Sigo com 18,7ºC, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Avizinha-se uma molha!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2011 às 13:00)

O céu vai-se tornando mais negro, agora, com 14,7ºC.

Já precipita, embora seja de forma fraca.

76% e 1022 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 16:47)

Aqui vai chovendo, rendeu já 2,4 mm até ao momento.

14,2ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 16:53)

olá 

E eu a precisar de fazer coisas no exterior da casa e esta chuva a não permitir!
Pelo que apenas pude observar, o cinzento bastante compacto do céu tem sido o que mais se destaca, com períodos de chuva ocasionalmente mais prolongados; de momento ela ocorre de forma mais intensa, visibilidade reduzida e vento em geral fraco predominando de WSW.

Termómetro a marcar os *14ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 18:33)

Aqui por Setúbal tenho acumulados até agora 2,0mm e vai chuviscando

Temperatura atual 15,1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

Desde há pouco que chove intensamente por aqui e o mesmo se passa em relação ao vento que já não está tão fraco como há instantes.

*13ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

Boas 

Por aqui já há algum tempo que chove de forma fraca mas persistentemente.

Neste momento estão 15.2ºC e tenho 2.7mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2011 às 18:52)

Boa tarde,
Aqui chove fraco a moderado desde as 13h, e desde as 18h30 moderado a forte. Alguém sabe se poderá haver "instabilidade eléctrica" ??


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguém sabe se poderá haver "instabilidade eléctrica" ??



Dificilmente!


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Aqui chove fraco a moderado desde as 13h, e desde as 18h30 moderado a forte. Alguém sabe se poderá haver "instabilidade eléctrica" ??



As hipóteses disso acontecer são praticamente nulas! não digo impossível porque na meteorologia nada é impossível! mas neste caso quase que se podia aplicar


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 18:58)

joseoliveira disse:


> Dificilmente!



Diria mesmo impossível!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2011 às 19:09)

A chuva assim não tem piada... Mas pronto.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 19:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A chuva assim não tem piada... Mas pronto.



Pode ser que tenhamos uma primavera à antiga 

Por aqui chove com mais intensidade, 3.2mm acumulados.
EDIT: Chove moderadamente, 4mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Geiras disse:


> Pode ser que tenhamos uma primavera à antiga
> 
> Por aqui chove com mais intensidade, 3.2mm acumulados.



Não sei como era a Primavera pois ainda sou "teen", mas pelo andar da conversa era de alguma instabilidade (da que eu gosto).

Deixo aqui duas imagens do fim do dia de ontem, na minha opinião interessantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui vai chovendo, rendeu já 2,4 mm até ao momento.



Levo já 8,4 mm, vento de sul e 13,9ºC.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mar 2011 às 19:25)

há cinco horas ou mais sem parar
Pareçe um dia Londrino


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

Chove bem por aqui!! Já tenho 6mm acumulados


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 19:35)

Agora chove mais por aqui e acumulados até agora 3,0mm

temperatura nos 14,7ºC


----------



## Calm Storm (28 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Olá boa tarde a todos. Não conhecia este fórum até à data, mas hoje que me o indicaram, fiquei fascinado, pois é uma fonte inesgotável de conhecimento da meteorologia e das previsões .

Por Miraflores (local de trabalho) chove moderadamente. Devo esperar melhoras para hoje à noite, ou vou apanhar uma bela molha para chegar a casa hoje ?


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 19:58)

Acabaram de chover "cães e gatos"! 

Chuvada que aumentou o acumulado de hoje para 9mm.

Com isto tudo tive de ir ao telhado resolver um problema técnico com a estação de guarda chuva, piso escorregadio, sob chuva forte...e claro, tive de gravar a cena!


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Continua a chuva moderada e persistente e o acumulado aumentou para 5,0mm até ao momento!

temperatura de 14,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Calm Storm disse:


> Por Miraflores (local de trabalho) chove moderadamente. Devo esperar melhoras para hoje à noite, ou vou apanhar uma bela molha para chegar a casa hoje ?



Ainda deverás apanhar chuva até casa.

Já agora, bem-vindo 

11,0 mm e 14,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2011 às 20:09)

11mm também em Odivelas.

Por agora chuva fraca e nevoeiro acima dos 250m de altitude.

Não esperava uma tarde tão chuvosa aqui.


----------



## meteo (28 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Tarde chuvosa,várias vezes chuva moderada.Não esperava nem metade do que caiu.
MeteoOeiras acumulou *10,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

Aqui já vou com 8,0mm hoje nada mau! também não esperava nem metade disto! com isto este mês já é o mais chuvoso do ano até agora.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

E pronto...parou de chover, 11.5mm acumulados.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *17.1ºC*
Mínima: *10.5ºC*

Agora estão 14.9ºC e humidade relativa nos 96%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2011 às 21:09)

Calm Storm disse:


> Olá boa tarde a todos. Não conhecia este fórum até à data, mas hoje que me o indicaram, fiquei fascinado, pois é uma fonte inesgotável de conhecimento da meteorologia e das previsões .
> 
> Por Miraflores (local de trabalho) chove moderadamente. Devo esperar melhoras para hoje à noite, ou vou apanhar uma bela molha para chegar a casa hoje ?



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, espero que venhas a apaixonar-te ainda mais pela meteorologia por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2011 às 21:10)

Acumulados 8,2 mm desde as 0h.

A temperatura esteve quase todo o dia próxima ao valor actual, de 15,0 ºC.


----------



## Calm Storm (28 Mar 2011 às 21:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT, espero que venhas a apaixonar-te ainda mais pela meteorologia por aqui.



Obrigado, assim espero


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

Aqui parou também e ficou a precipitação nos 8,8mm acumulados...temperara atual 14,7ºC, humidade 96% e pressão nos 1020,2hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Parou de chover, desde as 13h, acumulei 13,4 mm.

14,7ºC e 98%.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 22:00)

Por acaso só reparei que está a chuviscar porque a precipitação aumentou para os 11.7mm...

15.3ºC praticamente estabilizados e humidade nos 96%.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

Voltou a mexer a precipitação graças aos chuviscos  9,0mm


----------



## Microburst (28 Mar 2011 às 22:21)

Boa noite (se é que se pode chamar a isto de boa noite) 


Aqui por Cacilhas chove moderadamente neste momento, ou melhor, ainda não parou de chover. Acumulados tenho até às 22h cerca de 13,2mm.  A temperatura está nos 15,0ºC, humidade 97% e pressão nos quase 1021hpa.


----------



## Rainy (28 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parou de chover, desde as 13h, acumulei 13,4 mm.
> 
> 14,7ºC e 98%.
> 
> Vento fraco de SW.





Desde das 13h ou querias dizer das 21h


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2011 às 22:28)

Rainy disse:


> Desde das 13h ou querias dizer das 21h



Teve a chover desde a 13h/14h. Deves ter estado a dormir antes


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 22:38)

LOOOOOL Mário. xD


Por aqui morrinha com bastante intensidade, 12mm acumulados.

Temperatura a aumentar lentamente, 15.5ºC actuais.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2011 às 22:55)

Boa noite!
Em São Martinho do Porto, hoje o céu ameaçou, ameaçou, ameaçou e pouco cumpriu...
Muito cinzento, mas muito pouca chuva, apenas uns pingos isolados até ao final da tarde...
Ao anoitecer começou a morrinhar. Não tenho pluviómetro aqui, mas arriscaria dar um valor na casa dos 2mm, não mais.
De momento, 14.8ºC, com extremos hoje de 10.5ºC e 20.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

E cai mais uma carga de água! 13.2mm.


----------



## fhff (28 Mar 2011 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

Até às 18H00, última hora a que vi a estação, tinha acumulado 9,0mm. Total só o saberei amanhã.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2011 às 23:55)

Termino o dia com 13.5mm.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Mar 2011 às 23:57)

olá 

Desde o final da tarde que se deu uma acalmia nas condições em relação à intensidade na precipitação bem como quanto ao vento.
A precipitação moderada deu lugar à chuva fraca ou chuviscos e vento fraco.

De momento menos densidade nebulosa, sem precipitação e estão cerca de *14ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,1ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC

Precipitação - 13,4 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2011 às 00:43)

Acumulados 8,8 mm durante o dia de ontem.

O vento tem estado muito calmo, raramente saindo dos 0 km/h.


----------



## fhff (29 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

fhff disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Até às 18H00, última hora a que vi a estação, tinha acumulado 9,0mm. Total só o saberei amanhã.




Bom dia,

Total de ontem: 14,7 mm

Hoje já acumulou 1,2 mm
Dia bastante nublado com umas abertas, a espreitarem agora.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Mar 2011 às 12:17)

Mínima de *14,6ºC*.

Sigo com 19ºC, 1024 hPa, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 12:22)

Ao fim de _n_ dias o vento rodou pra NW, sinal que virá aí calor e nortada 

Estou com 14,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2011 às 12:52)

Boa tarde.

Ontem acumulei *15,7mm* de precipitação.

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *12,1ºC* e actuais 14,9ºC, em subida lenta. A manhã foi de céu encoberto, sendo que por agora a nebulosidade se encontra em dissipação.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1024 hPa.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2011 às 13:41)

Boas

Mínima alta de 14,4ºC

Agora sol e estão 18,8ºC já se nota a aquecer!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 16:28)

Tá uma ventania de Verão, rajadas de 50 km/h, mas ainda não tá o calor de Verão 

14,6ºC e 0,2 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2011 às 17:34)

Sem precipitação acumulada hoje.

No entanto, até agora a máxima foi de 20,2 ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2011 às 18:15)

Dia muito mais agradável do que o de ontem!

Máxima de 21,1ºC
Mínima de 14,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 26km/h

Agora estão 17,7ºC, 64%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2011 às 19:46)

Boa Tarde

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 22.0ºC

T.Minima: 9.1ºC

Prec: 4mm


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 20:24)

Boas

Dei conta de chuvisco fraco de manhã, mas não ocorreu precipitação para acumulação.

Máxima: *19.9ºC*
Mínima: *13.1ºC* (_actualizada_)
Rajada máxima registada: *23km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2011 às 22:41)

Boa noite!
Por São Martinho do Porto, embora tenha ameaçado por muitas vezes, não choveu...
Temperaturas entre os 13.9ºC e 19.8ºC...

De momento, 15.1ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2011 às 00:02)

olá 

Ainda alguma precipitação fraca durante a manhã que ao longo da mesma foi rareando dando lugar a uma tarde menos cinzenta e com algumas abertas.
O vento quase inexistente pela manhã foi ao longo do dia aumentando de intensidade sobretudo a partir do meio da tarde quando passou a predominar de NW; ao cair da noite a calma retornou a qual se mantém.

De momento o céu por aqui está praticamente limpo, mas junto à faixa costeira apresenta alguma nebulosidade. Termómetro a marcar *12ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2011 às 07:37)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto, e 13,1ºC. A mínima foi de *11,4ºC*, pouco depois das 00h.

Humidade nos 86% e vento fraco.

Pressão a 1026 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2011 às 09:47)

Bom dia!
Por São Martinho do Porto, céu totalmente encoberto, com a temperatura amena  de 16.8ºC, após mínima de 14.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2011 às 10:52)

Mínima de 12,6 ºC.

Céu encoberto, mas com tendência a gerar abertas, não duvido que a tarde será de sol.

A pressão atmosférica está nuns elevados 1028,4 hPa.


----------



## jorge1990 (30 Mar 2011 às 14:45)

Boas

Neste momento, 19ºC, 55%HR e 1027 hPa

Amanhã e sexta-feira parece que vamos ter temperaturas bem primaveris (25-26ºC)


----------



## F_R (30 Mar 2011 às 18:36)

Mínima 10.9ºC
Máxima 21.1ºC

Agora 19.1ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2011 às 18:40)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *12,4ºC* e a máxima foi de *21,7ºC*

Rajada máxima de 26km/h

Sexta espero bater a minha máxima atual anual 

Agora estão 20,2ºC,65%hr, 1025,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2011 às 18:50)

olá 

Muita nebulosidade durante a manhã mas com algumas abertas, sensação bem primaveril com direito a fluxo de ar tépido a fazer jus à entrada da estação.
Céu de momento pouco nublado, vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.

Termómetro a marcar os *18ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mar 2011 às 19:19)

Extremos de Hoje:

*20.8 °C (14:55 UTC)*
*9.8 °C (02:16 UTC)*

Venha o calor


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2011 às 19:21)

Boas 

Manhã de céu encoberto, a tarde iniciou-se com algumas nuvens e agora céu limpo.

Máxima de *21.2ºC*
Mínima de *9.5ºC*
Rajada máxima registada foi de *21km/h.*


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

Neste momento estão 17.4ºC, humidade relativa de 63%, vento fraco de NNW e pressão atmosférica a 1026mb.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2011 às 21:01)

Extremos de hoje:
11,1ºC/18,4ºC. Tou farto deste calor húmido.
Atualmente estão 15,2ºC e 85% de humidade.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

Em São Martinho do Porto, o dia foi marcado pelo céu encoberto até meio da tarde, altura em que o céu abriu e o Sol brilhou para um belo final de tarde...
De momento, céu pouco nublado, e 15.3ºC.

Extremos do dia:

14.6ºC
20.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2011 às 22:20)

*1026,9 hpa*

13,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Dia que foi alternado, 3 vezes no dia, entre o céu encoberto e o pouco nublado. 

Tmax: 18,0ºC

Tmin: 12,3ºC

Neste momento 14,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Pela Quinta do Conde estão 13.3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,7ºC

Mín - 11,8ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Mar 2011 às 00:27)

olá

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo e vento fraco de NW.

Termómetro nuns agradáveis *14ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 08:18)

Mínima de *8,3ºC*

Agora vai ser sempre a subir até perto dos 26ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Último dia em São Martinho, e só para chatear, está um lindo dia de sol...
Mínima de 10.5ºC, actual 13ºC...


----------



## meteo (31 Mar 2011 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Belo dia está hoje. Temperatura já de 19,3ºC.
Hoje aposto numa máxima altinha,porque se vai manter em principio vento Este/Nordeste o dia todo,e vento fraco a muito fraco o que permite máximas parecidas com Lisboa. 
Aposto numa máxima em Oeiras de 26,1 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

Actuais *20,0ºC*, neste alegre dia de Primavera, com céu completamente limpo!

Humidade nos 61% e pressão a 1026 hPa.

O vento sopra, em geral, fraco.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2011 às 14:25)

Aqui por Setúbal já aquece bem!! estão agora 25,5ºC  devo bater mesmo a máxima do ano até agora!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2011 às 14:36)

22,1ºC e vento praticamente a 0's.

Raro raro, nem no Verão tal acontece


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> 22,1ºC e vento praticamente a 0's.
> 
> Raro raro, nem no Verão tal acontece



Está a 0 e daqui a nada roda para NW...que raio...este ano mesmo com o AA em cima tem sido dificil cortar a brisa maritima

O que se passará este ano...o que estará a levar a uma maior dificuldade em haver aqueles tipicos dias de NE-E o dia todo no litoral?
Será que há mais calor lantente no interior? que coisa estará a criar abaixamento da pressão no interior?


Normalmente até Maio ou mesmo Junho costumam haver episodios de NE-E o dia todo ( tal como no final do verão e inicio do Outono) pois nestas alturas o gradiente Terra-Mar é baixo e o AA consegue forçar o vento na direcção NE...


----------



## Lousano (31 Mar 2011 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.

Depois de um inicio de manhã com nevoeiro, a tarde é de céu limpo.

Tmin: 9,6ºC

Tactual: 25,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 17:57)

Temperaturas Maximas nas Emas do IM àS 15H

Leiria/Cidade (Ruema) *30,6°C*
Setubal *25,8°C*
Alcobaça *25,6°C*
Coruche *25,5°C*

Grande Lisboa

Lisboa/Alvalade *34,2°C* (Ruema)
Lisboa/Benfica *27,5°C*
Sintra/Cacem *26,4°C*
Lisboa/Estefanea *26,2°C*
Amadora *26°C*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2011 às 18:04)

Temperatura de Verão por aqui, mas sem vento 

24,8ºC e 50%.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *26,3ºC*.      

Agora ainda está *quente* com 25,8ºC.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2011 às 18:26)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Temperaturas Maximas nas Emas do IM àS 15H
> 
> Leiria/Cidade (Ruema) *30,6°C*
> Setubal *25,8°C*
> ...



O IM é que tem culpa...mas por favor..já que não desligam a estação de Alvalade não publiques esses dados...
( Amanhã ainda atinge os 37º..)


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2011 às 18:32)

Boas

Por Setúbal dia de calor com a máxima a atingir os *27,4ºC* nova máxima do ano

O vento soprou sempre fraco e a maior parte do tempo era nulo!

Agora estão ainda uns quentes 26,9ºC, 38%Hr, 1021,8hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 18:45)

Boas 

Depois de uma mínima de *9.9ºC*, a máxima foi de *26.7ºC* (nova máxima do ano)

Por aqui não sinto o efeito da Nortada pelo que a direcção do vento tem predominado de NNE todo o dia e mantém-se.

Ainda 25.8ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Tal como disse o Mário, está um dia de Verão, apenas com a diferença de hoje não soprar uma única brisa (o que até é bastante agradável)! 

24,0ºC neste momento, tendo a máxima sido de *24,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 52% e pressão a 1023 hPa!


----------



## meteo (31 Mar 2011 às 19:31)

meteo disse:


> Aposto numa máxima em Oeiras de 26,1 ºC



A máxima em Oeiras foi de 25.8ºC,a sensação térmica máxima de 26,1 ºC 

Foi mesmo um dia de Verão e dos melhores,porque o vento diminuiu a partir do meio-dia,ao contrário do que é normal.Vento fraco ou mesmo muito fraco todo o dia.
E não virou para o quadrante Norte,nem um segundo  
Mínima de 10,8ºC.Amplitude de 15ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2011 às 20:08)

Ainda tropical, com 20,0ºC e 66% de humidade.

A temperatura caiu rapidamente, mas o vento manteve-se fraco/nulo.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Mar 2011 às 20:10)

Extremos de Hoje:

*25.3 °C (13:23 UTC)* Máxima do Ano
*8.3 °C (05:58 UTC)*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2011 às 21:25)

Noite de Verão, depois da máxima de 25,2ºC (máxima do ano) eis que agora estão 20,6ºC.

Vento nulo/fraco de NW.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2011 às 21:27)

Bela noite por aqui também, o vento continua nulo e a temperatura atual é de 20,3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mar 2011 às 21:35)

Por aqui também um dia típico de verão, com a máxima a chegar aos *28ºC* e o vento sem se sentir.

Sigo ainda com uns agradáveis 23ºC, até onde irá a mínima depois desta "tropicalidade".


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2011 às 21:43)

Por aqui o vento também é nulo e a temperatura bastante agradável nos 18.7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

JoãoPT disse:


> Por aqui também um dia típico de verão, com a máxima a chegar aos *28ºC* e o vento sem se sentir.
> 
> Sigo ainda com uns agradáveis 23ºC, até onde irá a mínima depois desta "tropicalidade".



28ºC?!  Bolas... Bem quente por ai, não?!!


----------



## Lousano (31 Mar 2011 às 22:00)

A Tmax de hoje foi 25,8ºC

Neste momento uns agradáveis 18,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Lentamente assiste-se ao descer da temperatura. 17,5ºC actuais.

Céu a manter-se limpo, e humidade a subir, estando nos 72%.

1024 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

A temperatura subiu 

Estou com 20,9ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## meteo (31 Mar 2011 às 22:18)

Lousano disse:


> A Tmax de hoje foi 25,8ºC
> 
> Neste momento uns agradáveis 18,0ºC



Oeiras,máxima igual.
Agora 18,1 ºC..


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

stormy disse:


> O IM é que tem culpa...mas por favor..já que não desligam a estação de Alvalade não publiques esses dados...
> ( Amanhã ainda atinge os 37º..)



às 17horas atingiu mesmo os 37,2°C, descança nao colocarei mais os dados dessa estaçao aqui


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2011 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> A temperatura subiu



Depois de ter presenciado 17,0ºC, a brisa que se faz sentir actualmente provocou uma rápida descida da humidade e subida da temperatura.

Esta última encontra-se agora nos *19,7ºC*! 

Uma espectacular noite, para a despedida de Março!


----------



## F_R (31 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

Mínima 9.0ºC
Máxima 24.8ºC

Agora 18.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,2ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 00:15)

meteo disse:


> A máxima em Oeiras foi de 25.8ºC,a sensação térmica máxima de 26,1 ºC
> 
> Foi mesmo um dia de Verão e dos melhores,porque o vento diminuiu a partir do meio-dia,ao contrário do que é normal.Vento fraco ou mesmo muito fraco todo o dia.
> E não virou para o quadrante Norte,nem um segundo
> Mínima de 10,8ºC.Amplitude de 15ºC.




O resultado disso foi muita gente na praia.
Na praia de Carcavelos parecia mesmo verão. Com velhos e novos, e especialmente muitas pessoas entre os 20-30 anos. Sinal do desemprego ou saudades de dias assim?

A água é que pronto... fresquinha, fresquinha...


----------

